# New Amtrak Guest Rewards Master Card - Fall 2015



## DivMiler

According to the AGR Insider on FlyerTalk:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1700885-new-amtrak-guest-rewards-mastercard-arriving-fall-2015-a.html


----------



## Bob Dylan

Sounds like Anthony's Bosses and team have worked out a deal that, based on his post, sounds good for most AGR Members!

I'm hopeful that it won't involve an Annual Fee and if switching to another Bank won't involve a bunch of paperwork and red tape!

I've been very happy with my World Master Card and the Chase/AGR Partnership the past few years!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

If this means that CUR points are no longer transferable then AGR is likely to be a lot less useful to me. Between this and the points price increase 2015 doesn't look like a great year for AGR members. Wonder if another devaluation is in the cards before the year is over. Perhaps an increase on roomette redemptions?


----------



## neroden

Given that Chase has scammed several people I know... and doesn't seem to want to issue me a credit card because my credit is too good.... I'm hoping the deal's with someone else. Just, please, not Bank of America.


----------



## amtrakwolverine

Go with capital one.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Since Chase has never scammed me personally, has always been helpful when I have questions and is my local bank, I am hoping they retain the relationship with AGR for both Mastercard and Ultimate Rewards.


----------



## TinCan782

We have a good relationship with Chase and several banking services including my AGR World Card and my wife's AGR card as well. Not looking forward to this if it involves a change in card issuer. I'll follow the AGR route though.


----------



## Ryan

Reading between the lines, it doesn't appear to be Chase.


----------



## George K

Thanks for the update, Ryan.

As long as points are transferable from CUR to AGR (or at least, as long as we have sufficient notice before the transfers are not permitted), is there really a difference between Citi, Chase, Barlays, etc?

If so, what differences?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

George K said:


> Thanks for the update, Ryan.
> 
> As long as points are transferable from CUR to AGR (or at least, as long as we have sufficient notice before the transfers are not permitted), is there really a difference between Citi, Chase, Barlays, etc?
> 
> If so, what differences?


Does it really matter since we have/had no input into who AGR chose.


----------



## Ryan

George K said:


> As long as points are transferable from CUR to AGR (or at least, as long as we have sufficient notice before the transfers are not permitted)


I would prepare for a time where that's not the case and transfer points as soon as you're reasonably sure that you want them in Amtrak.

As far as the banks, doesn't really matter to me, they're all more or less the same.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I have to disagree on the Banks being the same Ryan! Wells Fargo and Bank of America were bottom feeders run by hucksters and crooks!

Citi Bank is one I've never had any expierence with, you New Yorkers might know more about them???

I've had good expierence with Chase and Cap One, but best of all are Credit Unions!!!!


----------



## Ryan

jimhudson said:


> I have to disagree on the Banks being the same Ryan! Wells Fargo and Bank of America were bottom feeders run by hucksters and crooks!


You say that as if the other banks you mention aren't.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ryan said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to disagree on the Banks being the same Ryan! Wells Fargo and Bank of America were bottom feeders run by hucksters and crooks!
> 
> 
> 
> You say that as if the other banks you mention aren't.
Click to expand...

Touche!


----------



## NorthShore

I really want to get the "points for cash" greenback non credit card! I hope that Amtrak's connections in Washington with the Treasury Department helps to secure that as the new deal.


----------



## NW cannonball

Ryan said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as points are transferable from CUR to AGR (or at least, as long as we have sufficient notice before the transfers are not permitted)
> 
> 
> 
> I would prepare for a time where that's not the case and transfer points as soon as you're reasonably sure that you want them in Amtrak.
> 
> As far as the banks, doesn't really matter to me, they're all more or less the same.
Click to expand...

Agree. Be prepared. Transfer points to AGR when it still works and is useful for your particular needs.

We none of us know the details yet, but obviously, the situation bears watching.


----------



## me_little_me

I don't care which other company gets it as long as they offer a big bonus.


----------



## Ryan

Bonuses are OK, but they're a one shot deal.

I'd much prefer a card with a smaller bonus and better ongoing benefits.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

My AGR card came with 36,000 points after buying a stick of gum with no annual fee. I want another bonus like that again. I couldn't care less about the ongoing benefits. The more benefits you receive the bigger the annual fee will become and if you don't live along the NEC the annual fee is likely to be a waste of money.


----------



## TraneMan

Hope the new card will be ApplePay friendly.


----------



## DivMiler

Devil's Advocate said:


> My AGR card came with 36,000 points after buying a stick of gum with no annual fee. I want another bonus like that again. I couldn't care less about the ongoing benefits. The more benefits you receive the bigger the annual fee will become and if you don't live along the NEC the annual fee is likely to be a waste of money.


My bonus was only 16,000 points (years ago), but I agree. My AGR MasterCard is the MasterCard I use most often, and it is an incredible deal to get points for literally free, with no annual fee. I hope the new card is also free.


----------



## Ryan

I agree there is a huge difference between the NEC and non-NEC markets. Maybe we'll get a no-fee card with limited benefits and a fee card with a more NEC focused benefit set.


----------



## jis

I actually wouldn't mind if Amtrak had a card for a fee option that gives say priority boarding privileges or something like that, sort of like the Hilton Gold Card does or the United Explorer Card does


----------



## Devil's Advocate

With the United Explorer card you're first in line to board. Right after disabled passengers, Global Services, military personnel, Premier 1K's, Premier Platinum's, First Class customers, and Business Class passengers. Not much of a benefit unless you fly UA a lot, at which point you'd presumably already have equal or greater status without the annual fee. The only people the United Explorer card has actual priority over are the folks who have zero status.


----------



## jis

Yeah, everyone's situation is different, and it is entirely OK for a specific card not to work for someone's needs. I for example wouldn't bother spending $100 on an E+ upgrade either, since I am not really tall enough for it to matter that much. Of course, it is another matter that due to lifetime status I don;t have to worry about that eventuality anyway. As Jim says YMMV.

If Amtrak provided a card for some reasonable fee that gives one access to the Lounges for example, that would be great. Amtrak seems to be unable to manage priority boarding of any kind with any consistency, so, while it would be nice to get priority boarding privileges, i am not sure how well that will work.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

I hope Amtrak leaves the boarding process alone so that a couple dollars handed to a Redhat is all that's need to avoid the ridiculous kindergarten walk and bypass any overbearing gate minders.


----------



## crescent2

I'll chime in and say that I hope it's a non-fee card. I want the AGR points for purchases, but I don't travel on Amtrak frequently enough to want to pay an annual fee for it. OTOH, I sometimes need the "no expiration of points" benefit. I'm sorry they're changing because I've never had a problem with the current Chase AGR Mastercard. :mellow:


----------



## jis

Oh yeah, I agree. no matter what else happens there should be a basic non-fee card.


----------



## tonys96

I really would not want to have to get a credit report pulled and suffer the FICO hit just to keep my current AGR card. But, the card works for keeping points from expiring. That is the main draw for me.

That may or may not be true in the future........making it more likely that I will be burning my points ASAP.


----------



## PRR 60

tonys96 said:


> I really would not want to have to get a credit report pulled and suffer the FICO hit just to keep my current AGR card. But, the card works for keeping points from expiring. That is the main draw for me.
> 
> That may or may not be true in the future........making it more likely that I will be burning my points ASAP.


Reportedly, the new program will eliminate the expiration of AGR points with or without the credit card.


----------



## isle-hawg

neroden said:


> Given that Chase has scammed several people I know... and doesn't seem to want to issue me a credit card because my credit is too good.... I'm hoping the deal's with someone else. *Just, please, not Bank of America.*


Sorry it looks pretty solid that the two new cards being offered next month are going to be from Bank of America. "The name on the sample cards pictured in the internal memo is Chris L Martin. The name on nearly all Bank of America card ads is Chris L Martin. I'd count on the new AGR Mastercard being a BoA product." Pictures of the new cards in the link.

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1700885-new-amtrak-guest-rewards-mastercard-arriving-fall-2015-a-4.html


----------



## Ryan

Very nice catch.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

PRR 60 said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really would not want to have to get a credit report pulled and suffer the FICO hit just to keep my current AGR card. But, the card works for keeping points from expiring. That is the main draw for me. That may or may not be true in the future........making it more likely that I will be burning my points ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly, the new program will eliminate the expiration of AGR points with or without the credit card.
Click to expand...

Being able to retain earned points forever is a perk employed by programs with some of the steepest redemption rules and likely indicates that we'll be saving up points over a much longer period in order to redeem for trips of a similar distance.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Screwed over by Mr. Boardman in the name of 'saving' Amtrak?

Nah. That'ill never happen!?! :lol:


----------



## yarrow

The Davy Crockett said:


> Screwed over by Mr. Boardman in the name of 'saving' Amtrak?
> 
> Nah. That'ill never happen!?! :lol:


don't worry. don't blame it on the ceo. all joe does is smile and ride around in beech grove. he is clueless


----------



## The Davy Crockett

At least he's got that 'million dollar smile' going for him. 

But are you sure he doesn't ride around looking for ferroequinologists to throw under Beech Grove? :huh:


----------



## Ryan

Objection: speculation not based on fact (and in fact, he does far more than just ride around, but who cares about facts, right)?


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Sgt. Joe Friday?


----------



## Ryan

(As a point of fact, the 10001 has been sitting on 14 @ WAS for over a week, so he's clearly not out joyriding)


----------



## Bob Dylan

He's probably on August Vacation like all the other VIPs in WAS! Only people who actually do real work have to stay in the Hell Hole that is WAS in August!

I do think overall Joe's done a good job,( he's a Survivor in one if the roughest places on earth) but sone of his decisions and promises to the Mica Managers have been pure BS ( no losses on Food Service) and his lack of oversight on some of the Bean Counters Nickel and Dime cuts are obvious!

If he had to ride in Regular Revenue Cars and experience some of these schemes it probably would be changed post haste!

Beech Grove is much better than the Star to Florida or the CONO between CHI and NOL! YMMV


----------



## tonys96

Devil's Advocate said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really would not want to have to get a credit report pulled and suffer the FICO hit just to keep my current AGR card. But, the card works for keeping points from expiring. That is the main draw for me. That may or may not be true in the future........making it more likely that I will be burning my points ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly, the new program will eliminate the expiration of AGR points with or without the credit card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Being able to retain earned points forever is a perk employed by programs with some of the steepest redemption rules and likely indicates that we'll be saving up points over a much longer period in order to redeem for trips of a similar distance.
Click to expand...

Agreed.


----------



## iggy

"(As a point of fact, the 10001 has been sitting on 14 @ WAS for over a week, so he's clearly not out joyriding)"

Beech Grove was located by me yesterday Thursday August 27th 2015 at Chicago Union Station. So it has been put to use this month.

https://twitter.com/Iggy/status/637053912462303232

https://twitter.com/Iggy/status/637026289308839936


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Probably by Baordman's Admin. Asst. while he flew to Switzerland for the month of August? :giggle:


----------



## tonys96

PRR 60 said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really would not want to have to get a credit report pulled and suffer the FICO hit just to keep my current AGR card. But, the card works for keeping points from expiring. That is the main draw for me.
> 
> That may or may not be true in the future........making it more likely that I will be burning my points ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly, the new program will eliminate the expiration of AGR points with or without the credit card.
Click to expand...

Not true. You must have activity or they will expire after three years under the new scheme. Unless you have the card.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

> Q: How do I prevent my points from expiring?
> 
> A: We‘ve expanded qualifying account activity to include all point earning or redemption activity (including points earned with partners or promotions). So as long as your Amtrak Guest Rewards account shows point earning or redemption activity within 36 months, your points won‘t expire. Amtrak Guest Rewards® MasterCard® cardholders‘ points will not expire as long as your credit card account is open.


http://agr.amtrak.com/rideon/#


----------



## tonys96

AmtrakBlue said:


> Q: How do I prevent my points from expiring?
> 
> A: We‘ve expanded qualifying account activity to include all point earning or redemption activity (including points earned with partners or promotions). So as long as your Amtrak Guest Rewards account shows point earning or redemption activity within 36 months, your points won‘t expire. Amtrak Guest Rewards® MasterCard® cardholders‘ points will not expire as long as your credit card account is open.
> 
> 
> 
> http://agr.amtrak.com/rideon/#
Click to expand...

THIS.


----------



## me_little_me

tonys96 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really would not want to have to get a credit report pulled and suffer the FICO hit just to keep my current AGR card. But, the card works for keeping points from expiring. That is the main draw for me.
> 
> That may or may not be true in the future........making it more likely that I will be burning my points ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly, the new program will eliminate the expiration of AGR points with or without the credit card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. You must have activity or they will expire after three years under the new scheme. Unless you have the card.
Click to expand...

Well, if anyone can't afford to purchase something for a few bucks from walmart.com (all activity counts) in a 3 year period, then they probably can't afford to take trip anyway.


----------



## TinCan782

me_little_me said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really would not want to have to get a credit report pulled and suffer the FICO hit just to keep my current AGR card. But, the card works for keeping points from expiring. That is the main draw for me.
> 
> That may or may not be true in the future........making it more likely that I will be burning my points ASAP.
> 
> 
> 
> Reportedly, the new program will eliminate the expiration of AGR points with or without the credit card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not true. You must have activity or they will expire after three years under the new scheme. Unless you have the card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if anyone can't afford to purchase something for a few bucks from walmart.com (all activity counts) in a 3 year period, then they probably can't afford to take trip anyway.
Click to expand...

And you don't need the AGR credit card to make that Walmart purchase!


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

FrensicPic said:


> And you don't need the AGR credit card to make that Walmart purchase!


OK, I'll ask.

How do you get the Walmart purchased credited to your AGR account, without using the AGR credit card?


----------



## Ryan

Go through the shopping portal at AGR.


----------



## TinCan782

Ryan said:


> Go through the shopping portal at AGR.


On which I'll add, if you do use the AGR credit card through the shopping portal, you'll get the 1 point/dollar that the CC provides AND the points per dollar that the merchant provides.


----------



## George K

On which _I'll_ add, if you _don't_ use the AGR credit card, you'll get whatever reward the card that you do use gives you. I frequently use my Chase Sapphire Preferred. The important thing is that you go through the AGR portal to get to Walmart (or Overstock, Petco, Drugstore.com).


----------



## Devil's Advocate

In my experience the AGR portal is probably the weakest link in the entire program. if you want AGR points from the official AGR portal you'll need to document and babysit the entire process from cradle to grave with lots of nagging just to receive what you're promised. There is no way I'd simply buy something and then assume it was credited by AGR's points portal without babysitting it. Actually I probably wouldn't bother with AGR's points portal in the first place and find some other way to credit points without having to babysit anything.


----------



## PRR 60

This was posted by AGR Insider at Flyertalk this morning:



> The partnership between Amtrak Guest Rewards® and Chase will end as of September 30, 2015. If you have the Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard® credit card from Chase, you can continue to use your card and will continue to earn Amtrak Guest Rewards points until September 30, 2015. After September 30, your account will be replaced with a Chase Freedom card and you will begin to earn points on your Chase Freedom Account. If you have an eligible Chase Card with Ultimate Rewards, you can continue to transfer points to Amtrak Guest Rewards until further notice.


Flyertalk


----------



## jis

So far there is a mention of a $79 annual fee card in the rumor mill. I wonder if there will be a new no AF card at all. It is confirmed in the rumor mill that it will be BofA.


----------



## Anderson

I'm suddenly thinking of, years ago, when VIA also had a portal (their e-Boutique). The result was that I'd book a Holiday Inn through their portal using my AGR card and get points on all three companies (VIA's being the most valuable of the bunch from what I could tell). Anyhow...

I was informed by Chase that purchases made through 9/30 will get AGR points. After that it's Chase Sleazedom points, but I'll be able to see about a conversion to a Sapphire or other UR-linked card. Of note, a UR-linked card wouldn't be the end of the world for me from the standpoint of being able to earn points that I can dump to Virgin Atlantic (among others). If I can't do that, then I'll basically deactivate the card as a prelude to killing the account.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Hmmmm- I have the AGR World MC from Chase that is Paid in Full each Month.

I also have the Chase Ultimate Rewards Card/No Annual Fee with a Debt Consolidation Balance ( Medical Bills) that I'm paying off over time with a fairly good Interest Rate. . And I have a VISA Card from my Credit Union with No Annual Fee and an 8% APR Rate that I pay off Monthly.

So I guess my Chase AGR MC will suddenly be obsolete Oct. 1st even though all my Recurring Monthly Bills are done as Autopay on this card?

30 Days notice sure isn't much notice! And just in time for the Gathering in WAS so we don't get the AGR Amtrak points from the Chase AGR Card!

Poor timing and Not Good Customer Service!! Why aren't we getting the same lead time as the current AGR program is giving us?? ( ie to Jan. 2016)

Guess the Bean Counters are running AGR too! Sad!


----------



## tonys96

jimhudson said:


> Hmmmm- I have the AGR World MC from Chase that is Paid in Full each Month.
> 
> I also have the Chase Ultimate Rewards Card/No Annual Fee with a Debt Consolidation Balance ( Medical Bills) that I'm paying off over time with a fairly good Interest Rate. . And I have a VISA Card from my Credit Union with No Annual Fee and an 8% APR Rate that I pay off Monthly.
> 
> So I guess my Chase AGR MC will suddenly be obsolete Oct. 1st even though all my Recurring Monthly Bills are done as Autopay on this card?
> 
> 30 Days notice sure isn't much notice Anthony! Not Good Customer Service!!!
> 
> Guess the Bean Counters are running AGR too! Sad!


My autopay to card accounts will need to be changed to my Marriott Rewards card. No problem, since AGR points have really been devalued for me, living in Texas.


----------



## tricia

jimhudson said:


> Hmmmm- I have the AGR World MC from Chase that is Paid in Full each Month.
> 
> I also have the Chase Ultimate Rewards Card/No Annual Fee with a Debt Consolidation Balance ( Medical Bills) that I'm paying off over time with a fairly good Interest Rate. . And I have a VISA Card from my Credit Union with No Annual Fee and an 8% APR Rate that I pay off Monthly.
> 
> So I guess my Chase AGR MC will suddenly be obsolete Oct. 1st even though all my Recurring Monthly Bills are done as Autopay on this card?
> 
> 30 Days notice sure isn't much notice Anthony! And just in time for the Gathering in WAS so we don't get the AGR Amtrak points from the Chase Card!
> 
> Poor timing and Not Good Customer Service! Anthony!! Why aren't we getting the same lead time as the current AGR program is giving us?? ( ie to Jan. 2016)
> 
> Guess the Bean Counters are running AGR too! Sad!


Actually, looks like it's going to be LESS than 30 days notice, since we don't yet know the terms, nor are applications being accepted yet, for whatever card(s) will replace the current Chase AGR Mastercard.


----------



## chrsjrcj

Just received a letter stating that my card coverts to a Freedom card September 30th. Lame. Already have the Freedom cards and I haven't used it since the sign up bonus. I'll probably go ahead and cancel both Freedom cards after I get a hold of the new Amtrak card.

Hopefully the new bank is BoA. They were my first credit card, and the oldest account I have, so getting a decent limit should be easy.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I just called Chase to ask about the regular monthly payments charged auctomatically each month for insurance. The lady was clueless and had no idea the AGR card was being elminated.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Excellent points! Who wants TWO Chase Freedom Cards?

And this almost certainly will cause a Hit on peoples Cedit Rating with the inquiries, cancellations and flim flammery that this Bean Counter induced clusterflub will cause! Not sad, stupid and needless!


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Please excuse my ignorance, but what is a Freedom Card? A regular credit card, and that's just its name? Or something different?

Even more important, should I call hotels I have reservations at after September and am holding with my Amtrak card and have them hold the reservations with another card? Or would the replacement card still have the same card number?

Thanks to all for your always excellent advice....


----------



## jis

Everydaymatters said:


> I just called Chase to ask about the regular monthly payments charged auctomatically each month for insurance. The lady was clueless and had no idea the AGR card was being elminated.


As far as Chase is concerned, the card is not being eliminated I suppose. It is just that the affiliation is going away. If you do nothing you'll still continue to have the card. It will get a slightly different branding and will start earning some kind of Chase points instead of Amtrak ones. Any payments that were being automatically charged to the card will continue working as before.

The B of A AGR Card will be a new card that hopefully AGR will somehow arrange for all previous AGR members to get. This is how I landed up with my Amex Platinum card as a residue from the Continental affiliate Amex Card when Continental switched to Chase. It is just that Amex service was just so much better than anything that Chase could conjure up, I just happened to retain the card even though it costs a pretty penny.



Mystic River Dragon said:


> Please excuse my ignorance, but what is a Freedom Card? A regular credit card, and that's just its name? Or something different?
> 
> Even more important, should I call hotels I have reservations at after September and am holding with my Amtrak card and have them hold the reservations with another card? Or would the replacement card still have the same card number?
> 
> Thanks to all for your always excellent advice....


The replacement card will almost certainly not have the same umber since it will have a B of A bin number (the first 5 digits) and not a Chase one..


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

I'm sorry, jis, I wasn't clear. I meant would the replacement card that Chase sends have the same number, not the new AGR card.


----------



## jis

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I'm sorry, jis, I wasn't clear. I meant would the replacement card that Chase sends have the same number, not the new AGR card.


I suspect it would, but one can never tell for sure until it happens. you could ask them. When Continental changed from Amex to Chase, Amex did not change my card number. Of course since then it has changed twice due to fraud related replacement.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon

Okay--thanks. I will give them another week to see if I get any information by mail, and call after Labor Day if I don't.


----------



## Bob Dylan

All excellent questions and answers, and more reasons for extending the use of the Current AGR/Chase MC.

Two weeks is not sufficient time for thousands, if not tens of thoussnds of AGR members, to make all the arrangements and decisions necessary for the new Card(s).

Like Betty, I called Chase today and the agent didn't have a clue about any of this!!! ( maybe because we both had trouble speaking English? LOL)

It's not Rocket Surgery guys!!


----------



## City of Miami

Yeah, I got the letter today too - dated 8/27. It says new Freedom card will have a new number, exp date etc. It will have 1% cash back on all purchases + 5% on certain categories which will rotate, like gas, restaurants etc. The letter says NO ANNUAL FEE. We continue to get AGR points until 9/30. I hope that means I will get the 5% rebate until then if I can make up my mind where to take another trip and make a reservation.

So with Chase/AGR we were getting 1 point/dollar on all purchases except Amtrak where it was 2/$. Sounds like a wash, or close to it.

It's not 2 weeks, fer heavens sake! It says we can continue to use current card until new one arrives - 6-8 weeks after 9/30.


----------



## jis

I guess for me the remaining relevant question is whether the new Freedom Card will work with ApplePay. At present every other Visa and Amex that I have works with ApplePay. Only the AT&T Universal Mastercard (Citi) and the AGR Matercard (Chase) don't.

I still keep the AT&T Universal MC just as a souvenir almost, since it costs me nothing has an enormous line of credit (very minuscule amount of which is ever used) and I was a Charter Member from back when AT&T introduced it first.


----------



## StanJazz

The Freedom is unlikely to have the same number as the Amtrak card. Chase is currently only issuing Visa cards for their own branded cards like Freedom or Sapphire. Visa cards all begin with a 4 not a 5 like a Master Card.

Stan


----------



## Ryan

City of Miami confirmed that two posts up.

Since its in a locked announcement thread, this seems like a logical place to reply to PRR 60's works on these changes and Anthony. If you haven't read that post, go read it and take heed. It's amazing how quickly will throw someone under the bus just because they don't agree with a decision that their employer made.

Yes, these changes will be a great devaluation for a great many people. Yes, having to make credit card decisions and change automatic payments is a minor inconveienence. But some of the complaining and hyperbole is getting more than a little bit old at this point.


----------



## jis

Heh! It turns out that I had to change those last week anyway because of a fraud related AGR card replacement, and very cleverly I changed them over to a non-AGR card. So at least I am off the hook as far as that goes for the moment. .... until the next fraud related change I suppose.


----------



## Bob Dylan

You're right Ryan!

I read Bills post, which is excellent, and have had conversations with several members about all of this.

I am one of the biggest offenders on this subject and want to apologize to the of the AU Curia and the Members for my rants!

Most of all I apologize to Anthony who has a thankless job as the face of this fiasco of a roll out, and as such, has been getting flack from many sides on various forums, mine included!

Could it have been communicated better,more fair to those not on corridors, and with a longer transition time? Most assuredly!!

Will it balance out in the long run, probably,!

Should we still be upset and vent in the Rail forums, Oh Hell Yes,!

But as Bill said, the blame goes to others @ Amtrak, not Anthony!

Namaste!


----------



## JayPea

I have an insurance payment that I set up to withdraw monthly from my bank account long before I ever had a credit card account. The bank has changed hands five times in that time. Five times I've had to change routing numbers on that insurance payment. For me, if anything, my credit score will benefit. I certainly plan on getting the new AGR card, and the one thing that keeps my credit score from receiving excellent scores in every category is the fact I don't have many accounts. Strangely, one of the credit reporting agencies gives me a higher amount of total accounts. And one new account will push that agency's score from poor to good. So I should benefit. My score is in the 99th percentile so I'm not concerned about any radical loss of points on my score.


----------



## Everydaymatters

jis said:


> Mystic River Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, jis, I wasn't clear. I meant would the replacement card that Chase sends have the same number, not the new AGR card.
> 
> 
> 
> I suspect it would, but one can never tell for sure until it happens. you could ask them. When Continental changed from Amex to Chase, Amex did not change my card number. Of course since then it has changed twice due to fraud related replacement.
Click to expand...

I got the letter today; your new card "will come with a new account count number, expiration date and security code."


----------



## Rail Freak

Will we automatically receive the BOA Card or do we have to go thru the applying process?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

If they're sending them out alphabetically, I'll get my letter, maybe, around the end of the week.


----------



## SarahZ

AmtrakBlue said:


> If they're sending them out alphabetically, I'll get my letter, maybe, around the end of the week.


I got mine today, so it's probably not alphabetical.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rail Freak said:


> Will we automatically receive the BOA Card or do we have to go thru the applying process?


TBD, but almost certainly if there's an Annual Fee attached?!!

You'd think we would get more lead time right? Rushed financial decisions always favor the Banks and the Money Changers!


----------



## Everydaymatters

BOA isn't coming forward with any information. We don't know if everyone will automatically receive the card. We don't know if there is an annual fee. We know nothing about the interest rate the will charge. We don't know if our credit limit will remain as it was with Chase.

BOA has a less than stellar reputation for fair treatment of their customers. BTW, weren't they one of the bailout recipients who paid mega money bonuses to their execs?

Not a fan as someone close to me got caught up in their practices.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jimhudson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will we automatically receive the BOA Card or do we have to go thru the applying process?
> 
> 
> 
> TBD, but almost certainly if there's an Annual Fee attached?!!
> 
> You'd think we would get more lead time right? Rushed financial decisions always favor the Banks and the Money Changers!
Click to expand...

Jim it's 4-1/2 weeks before the 30th. As someone stated above, your AGR card will be good to use until your new card arrives. And I imagine we'll hear from the new card provider very soon which should also give you plenty of time to make the switch. Chill out.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Betty: I already have a Chase Freedom Card! Why would I want another one? They're not a good travel Card!

And now I've seen everything! The good guys are the Giant Banks and the Credit Card Octupusses! ( to be fair, this includes Chase!)

Too Big to Fail! Uncle Sugar Bail us Out Pretty Please! (so we can do it again!!). YMMV


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jimhudson said:


> Now I've seen everything! Folks actually defending the Giant Banks and the Credit Card Octupusses! ( to be fair, it includes Chase!)
> 
> Too Big to Fail! Uncle Sugar Bail us Out so we can do it again!! YMMV


Really!?! That's how you read my post? *smh*


----------



## Rail Freak

Can someone explain to me why there is a change in credit cards?


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakBlue said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've seen everything! Folks actually defending the Giant Banks and the Credit Card Octupusses! ( to be fair, it includes Chase!)
> 
> Too Big to Fail! Uncle Sugar Bail us Out so we can do it again!! YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> Really!?! That's how you read my post? *smh*
Click to expand...

Read my edited post, I wasn't referring to you, I'm agreeing with the other Betty about the BOA!!!

My apology to you, I know you live in Delaware where they are considered good guys!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rail Freak said:


> Can someone explain to me why there is a change in credit cards?


"Show me the Money!"

"All about the Benjamin's!"

etc. etc.


----------



## tonys96

jimhudson said:


> Betty: I already have a Chase Freedom Card! Why would I want another one? They're not a good travel Card!
> 
> And now I've seen everything! The good guys are the Giant Banks and the Credit Card Octupusses! ( to be fair, this includes Chase!)
> 
> Too Big to Fail! Uncle Sugar Bail us Out Pretty Please! (so we can do it again!!). YMMV


When my AGR card no longer accumulates AGR points, I will likely apply for a SWA card for travel. SWA has many destinations/departures daily from my area. Rewards will be far more useful/valuable to me.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jimhudson said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've seen everything! Folks actually defending the Giant Banks and the Credit Card Octupusses! ( to be fair, it includes Chase!)
> 
> Too Big to Fail! Uncle Sugar Bail us Out so we can do it again!! YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> Really!?! That's how you read my post? *smh*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read my edited post, I wasn't referring to you, I'm agreeing with the other Betty about the BOA!!!
> 
> My apology to you, I know you live in Delaware where they are considered good guys!
Click to expand...

Where I live has nothing to do with my opinions of banks or other things (like certain politicians). Please don't assume what I think based on where I live.


----------



## calwatch

As far as I know Chase AGR customers will NOT be automatically sent nor given the BOA card. They will have to apply for it separately.


----------



## Carolina Special

Which is rather annoying to someone like me who has only been an AGR member since February and only gotten my Chase card in March. 

I don't want an orphan Chase card and I already have more relationships than I'd like with the outfit formerly known as North Carolina National Bank. The boys from Charlotte took over the 2% cash rewards I had with Charles Schwab, which was the last card I had applied for before the Chase Amtrak card.


----------



## Ryan

calwatch said:


> As far as I know Chase AGR customers will NOT be automatically sent nor given the BOA card. They will have to apply for it separately.


With 2 different cards available, that is the only logical answer.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Ryan said:


> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Chase AGR customers will NOT be automatically sent nor given the BOA card. They will have to apply for it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 different cards available, that is the only logical answer.
Click to expand...

And I would imagine we'll get an application in the mail targeted towards AGR members.


----------



## I always rode the Southern

AmtrakBlue said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Chase AGR customers will NOT be automatically sent nor given the BOA card. They will have to apply for it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 different cards available, that is the only logical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I would imagine we'll get an application in the mail targeted towards AGR members.
Click to expand...

OOPS! I automatically shred any obvious credit card offers without opening them. Now I'll have to BOLO for awhile(yes, yes, I know I've been watching too much TV lately)


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

I always rode the Southern said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Chase AGR customers will NOT be automatically sent nor given the BOA card. They will have to apply for it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 different cards available, that is the only logical answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I would imagine we'll get an application in the mail targeted towards AGR members.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOPS! I automatically shred any obvious credit card offers without opening them. Now I'll have to BOLO for awhile(yes, yes, I know I've been watching too much TV lately)
Click to expand...

Same here on the shredding. Hopefully it will be in an obvious envelope with Amtrak livery on it. But if there is any kind of fee attached to it, it goes straight to the shred!


----------



## willem

How does the credit card change affect one's credit rating? I have heard that closing a credit card is detrimental. Would that be a reason to keep the Freedom card? Would it be better to cancel the Chase AGR card before the end of this month rather than cancel the Freedom card after it is issued?

Please shed some light on how this change in the bank that issues the AGR card could affect an individual's credit rating. Thanks.


----------



## Kat314159

Getting the new card will be a new inquiry on your credit reports which will lower your score at least somewhat. Though it may lower your utilization percentage due to more available credit, which would raise your score. Closing your Freedom card may lower your score by raising your utilization percentage and number of active accounts. How much of a hit your score takes and how important that is depends on your other life choices. Closing the account now vs next month probably won't make a large difference. FICO scores are complex there are online tools that can model for you what closing the Chase AGR would do to your score given some inputs from you about your credit.


----------



## Ryan

The impact of a single closure and new card is likely to be exceedingly minimal.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Ryan said:


> The impact of a single closure and new card is likely to be exceedingly minimal.


It's not the number of cards you're closing so much as the relative decrease in your available total credit vs. your remaining balances (if any). If the card you're closing represents a substantial percentage of your total available credit and the new card comes with a much smaller credit line then the change is likely to sting hard and for an extended period of time. Then again this advice mainly refers to the FICO score while these days your credit rating is based on an opaque mishmash of competing theories and scoring patterns that are even harder to discern let alone protect and correct.


----------



## jis

Even the FICO gods keeps changing their scoring algorithms making it harder to figure out what the exact consequences of anything is going to be,


----------



## Bob Dylan

Maybe the Airlines, Amtrak and the Credit Agencies are involved in a conspiracy to make it difficult to impossible to know how their Wizards do their thing?

Smoke and Mirrors! How they do it in Congress and the White House!


----------



## The Davy Crockett

I'll 'pile on' and add that my experience is that FICO score reports will contain directly conflicting reasons why your score is negatively impacted. Who comes up with this nonsense?

I recently had a non-AGR card switch issuers and change to MasterCard from VISA, (while AGR is switching to VISA from MasterCard! :wacko: ) I did not need to reapply, the issuer sent the new card and it was all pretty seemless, except for online bill pay, which requires changing card numbers.

With BOA, (Bleed'em On Arrival?) anything is possible, but I suspect this changeover will be like my last.


----------



## jis

Chase changed my United Presidential Plus from a strip Mastercard to a chip Visa upon my request, with no hassle. When you are changing an issuer all bets are off. Somehow Continental pulled off a relatively seamless transfer from Amex to Chase MC. We had a choice to get rid of or keep the Amex card as Amex Platinum and get a new Premium MC Presidential Plus Card without going through the rigmarole of applying for one somehow..


----------



## SarahZ

OlympianHiawatha said:


> Same here on the shredding. Hopefully it will be in an obvious envelope with Amtrak livery on it. But if there is any kind of fee attached to it, it goes straight to the shred!


The envelope does not have an Amtrak logo. The return address is Chase, as that is the card issuer.

Unlike the pre-approved offers, which often have the issuing bank's logo stamped on the envelope, it looks like a legitimate letter from Chase. The return address is behind a window.

Here is mine:


----------



## SarahZ

Also, here is the letter. Like the envelope, I've redacted personal info and barcodes:


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SarahZ said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here on the shredding. Hopefully it will be in an obvious envelope with Amtrak livery on it. But if there is any kind of fee attached to it, it goes straight to the shred!
> 
> 
> 
> The envelope does not have an Amtrak logo. The return address is Chase, as that is the card issuer.
> 
> Unlike the pre-approved offers, which often have the issuing bank's logo stamped on the envelope, it looks like a legitimate letter from Chase. The return address is behind a window.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaseenvelope.jpg
Click to expand...

I think they're talking about getting an offer from the new AGR credit card provider (BoA?) and shredding it by mistake.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Thanks Sarah!

I haven't received my letter, but I see it's going to be a VISA with a Chip and a New Account # and Security Code!

I already have a Chase Freedom Card but it's the old style Swipe and Sign Master Card with a higher Credit Line than the Chase AGR MC, so I'll have to see once everything shakes out!

I do wonder, since it takes to long to receive the next Card, and with your Points goiung to Chase Rewards after Sept 30 what will happen with AGR Points till the new BOA Card is rolled out??

In other words, just in time for the Gathering in WAS, we have no AGR Card for AGR Amtrak pionts! Bummer! Chase Freedom points aren't worth much,1% Cash back mostly!


----------



## SarahZ

AmtrakBlue said:


> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here on the shredding. Hopefully it will be in an obvious envelope with Amtrak livery on it. But if there is any kind of fee attached to it, it goes straight to the shred!
> 
> 
> 
> The envelope does not have an Amtrak logo. The return address is Chase, as that is the card issuer.
> 
> Unlike the pre-approved offers, which often have the issuing bank's logo stamped on the envelope, it looks like a legitimate letter from Chase. The return address is behind a window.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaseenvelope.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're talking about getting an offer from the new AGR credit card provider (BoA?) and shredding it by mistake.
Click to expand...

Even so, it would have BoA's logo on it, not Amtrak's.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SarahZ said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here on the shredding. Hopefully it will be in an obvious envelope with Amtrak livery on it. But if there is any kind of fee attached to it, it goes straight to the shred!
> 
> 
> 
> The envelope does not have an Amtrak logo. The return address is Chase, as that is the card issuer.
> 
> Unlike the pre-approved offers, which often have the issuing bank's logo stamped on the envelope, it looks like a legitimate letter from Chase. The return address is behind a window.
> 
> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chaseenvelope.jpg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think they're talking about getting an offer from the new AGR credit card provider (BoA?) and shredding it by mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even so, it would have BoA's logo on it, not Amtrak's.
Click to expand...

I'd think it would have both BoA and Amtrak Guest Reward. I'm pretty sure I've seen Delta and Frontier on offer envelopes for their frequent flyers credit cards.


----------



## jis

jimhudson said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I haven't received my letter, but I see it's going to be a VISA with a Chip and a New Account # and Security Code!
> 
> I already have a Chase Freedom Card but it's the old style Swipe and Sign Master Card with a higher Credit Line than the Chase AGR MC, so I'll have to see once everything shakes out!
> 
> I do wonder, since it takes to long to receive the next Card, and with your Points goiung to Chase Rewards after Sept 30 what will happen with AGR Points till the new BOA Card is rolled out??
> 
> In other words, just in time for the Gathering in WAS, we have no AGR Card for AGR Amtrak pionts! Bummer! Chase Freedom points aren't worth much,1% Cash back mostly!


Call up Chase and ask them to simply transfer your line of credit from your AGR card to your existing Chase Freedom Card. I think Chase said they are going to issue a chip card for all cards by the end of the year anyway.


----------



## George K

I have several cards through chase, and once the AGR Chase MC goes away, there's no reason for me to keep it. I haven't used several of them for years. Or, for that matter, the Freedom Card that I have. I'll close 'em both out and stick with the Sapphire Visa, as long as I can keep the AGR transfer. Once that goes away (and I imagine it will if Chase no longer partners with AGR), there's no reason for that one either.

I'll probably just use the BoA card for everything, as much of a pain it will be to change all my auto-pay options.


----------



## StanJazz

Depending which account is older you might want to keep the Freedom card that was the Amtrak card. I will transfer the credit from the Amtrak card to my Freedom and Sapphire Preferred and cancel the Amtrak Freedom. My Amtrak card dates to 2008 while my Freedom card dates back to 1976. If your Amtrak card is older you might want to cancel your existing Freedom and keep the Amtrak Freedom.


----------



## George K

Thanks for the tip, Stan. My Freedom card is older than the AGR MC. I'll probably dump that one - the AGR MC.


----------



## calwatch

Freedom has the 5% bonuses. Even for someone who doesn't manufacture spending, you could purchase a Visa gift card from your supermarket or drug store when the categories come up and use that to pay bills due in the future, and pocket the 4%. Freedom points, as noted, are indirectly transferable to AGR (for now) and many airline and hotels via a Sapphire Preferred or Ink Bold/Plus card.


----------



## George K

I wonder if AGR will continue the relationship with vendors like they do now. Those purchases have netted me over 35K points in the last year.


----------



## Carolina Special

I'm trying to understand why we need to go through this process of having to apply for a new AGR card instead of just being transferred over to the bank from North Carolina. There logically is going to be a significant loss in card membership resulting from having to reapply that the Amtrak budget department has to have modeled.

The potential reasons that come to mind so far:

1) Amtrak negotiated a rather bad contract with Chase that allows the bank to keep the customers, and not even promote a new competing card until a certain deadline.

2) Amtrak wants to get rid of the low volume customers who rarely use their cards. Perhaps there is a per customer charge from Chase, which makes Amtrak want to see those users churn off.

3) Amtrak wants to establish a lower value card as the no fee card and a card similar in value to the present one as the annual fee card, maybe with a bone thrown in for easier status achievement. So a straight transfer is out.

4) ???


----------



## dballing

Carolina Special said:


> I'm trying to understand why we need to go through this process of having to apply for a new AGR card instead of just being transferred over to the bank from North Carolina. There logically is going to be a significant loss in card membership resulting from having to reapply that the Amtrak budget department has to have modeled.
> 
> The potential reasons that come to mind so far:
> 
> 1) Amtrak negotiated a rather bad contract with Chase that allows the bank to keep the customers, and not even promote a new competing card until a certain deadline.
> 
> 2) Amtrak wants to get rid of the low volume customers who rarely use their cards. Perhaps there is a per customer charge from Chase, which makes Amtrak want to see those users churn off.
> 
> 3) Amtrak wants to establish a lower value card as the no fee card and a card similar in value to the present one as the annual fee card, maybe with a bone thrown in for easier status achievement. So a straight transfer is out.
> 
> 4) ???


4.) It's phenomenally uncommon for Bank A to simply trust Bank B's credit-decisions and be willing to accept the risk of a given batch of customers en masse.

I can't think of a single loyalty credit card I've ever had that simply transitioned my entire account from one bank to another. It's basically unheard-of.


----------



## Ryan

5) given that there are two cards to choose from, it would be presumptuous and a pain for customers to choose one on their behalf.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Not quite true dballing!

When the Continental/United merger took place, lots of people were able to transfer from an Affinity VISA Platinum Card to AMEX Platinum.( a very prudent financial institution) automatically!

Some are AU members and this has been discussed before on here!


----------



## George K

It would be nice if there were a sign-on bonus for the new BoA loyalty card - you know, to compensate for the hassle and credit score hit.

#dreamingfortheimpossible


----------



## chrsjrcj

If I had to guess we will see a sign up bonus, and hopefully a decent one too considering the points devaluation and the possible annual fee.


----------



## TinCan782

jimhudson said:


> Thanks Sarah!
> 
> I haven't received my letter, but I see it's going to be a VISA with a Chip and a New Account # and Security Code!
> 
> I already have a Chase Freedom Card but it's the old style Swipe and Sign Master Card with a higher Credit Line than the Chase AGR MC, so I'll have to see once everything shakes out!
> 
> I do wonder, since it takes to long to receive the next Card, and with your Points goiung to Chase Rewards after Sept 30 what will happen with AGR Points till the new BOA Card is rolled out??
> 
> In other words, just in time for the Gathering in WAS, we have no AGR Card for AGR Amtrak pionts! Bummer! Chase Freedom points aren't worth much,1% Cash back mostly!


Haven't received my letter either (nor my wife). I too already have a "Freedom" card that has been unused for many years. It was originally another card before it became "Slate" and eventually "Freedom". It has a lower credit limit and higher interest rate than my AGR World card. I guess both will sit unused now after receipt of the new AGR card. If there is a gap in AGR points earnings between the old and new, I'll go back to my debit card until the new AGR CC kicks in.

Thanks Sarah for posting the copy of your letter.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

chrsjrcj said:


> If I had to guess we will see a sign up bonus, and hopefully a decent one too considering the points devaluation and the possible annual fee.


I signed up for the previous card when the bonus was a bit over 30,000 points with earning rates of 1-2 points per dollar. Now that the value of each point is roughly half what it was previously I'd need something on the order of 50,000 - 60,000 points to start and 2-4 points per dollar thereafter. I seriously doubt Bank of Amtrak will be offering anywhere near that amount but that's honestly what it would take to counter this latest devaluation.


----------



## Bob Dylan

BOA= Barely Offering Anything!

Beware! Lots of horror stories out there about this bunch!


----------



## alben

Ryan said:


> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know Chase AGR customers will NOT be automatically sent nor given the BOA card. They will have to apply for it separately.
> 
> 
> 
> With 2 different cards available, that is the only logical answer.
Click to expand...

I would actually like if they did not give us either card automatically. That way when applying for a new card you can get the sign up bonus. The game is all about credit card sign up bonuses...


----------



## Anderson

calwatch said:


> Freedom has the 5% bonuses. Even for someone who doesn't manufacture spending, you could purchase a Visa gift card from your supermarket or drug store when the categories come up and use that to pay bills due in the future, and pocket the 4%. Freedom points, as noted, are indirectly transferable to AGR (for now) and many airline and hotels via a Sapphire Preferred or Ink Bold/Plus card.


I don't enjoy playing "category games", though with that being said VGCs are (at last check) unloadable via a Target Redbird (the one that you used to be able to load with a CC).


----------



## willem

Thanks for the comments regarding credit score affects.

Might it make sense, if one wants the Freedom card, to cancel the AGR card this month? Then one could apply for the Freedom card and get whatever bonus is being offered. Or apply for a different credit card (perhaps the new AGR card) and not increase the number of cards held.

Based on Sarah's letter (thanks for posting that, Sarah; my letter has not arrived yet), it sounds like the category game requires registration. In other words, to take advantage of the 5% deal, the card holder must visit the web site and sign up for each offer. Is that true?


----------



## StanJazz

For the 5% you do need to sing up once every quarter. The 1 sign up handles everything for the whole quarter. Signing up 4 times a year is not too much trouble. Especially if you log in at least weekly to check your accounts.


----------



## Kat314159

Yes you do have to sign up for the categories but it takes about a minute on the website and I get an email from them every 3 months when they open the new category telling me that sign ups are open.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Anderson said:


> I don't enjoy playing "category games", though with that being said VGCs are (at last check) unloadable via a Target Redbird (the one that you used to be able to load with a CC).


Can you elaborate? Simple market level category selection is easy to understand and requires very little effort while specialized store-specific reloading schemes introduce substantial complexity and risk.



willem said:


> Might it make sense, if one wants the Freedom card, to cancel the AGR card this month? Then one could apply for the Freedom card and get whatever bonus is being offered.


It's rare for the Freedom card to come with a bonus of any consequence. That being said if you're willing to wait, and it would seem everyone who has posted to this thread either already has a Freedom or doesn't need one right away, bonuses do come around every once in a blue moon.



Kat314159 said:


> Yes you do have to sign up for the categories but it takes about a minute on the website and I get an email from them every 3 months when they open the new category telling me that sign ups are open.


^ This.

Chase makes managing your credit easy with auto-payment options, email reminders, and quick access to human support. That being said, they have also taken on far more risk than they could ever hope to cover, joined other similarly irresponsible banks in nearly destroying the world's largest economy, and were then rewarded with billions of dollars in government bailouts.


----------



## calwatch

Chase is actually actively reducing risk by not issuing credit cards at all to people with five or more inquiries over the past two years, regardless of how good credit they have.

Chase Freedom has a signup bonus if you go through creditkarma.com or creditcards.com, but you can't get another Chase Freedom if you already have that, although many people were grandfathered with multiple Freedoms as a result of type changes and program cancellations.

As far as manufactured spending (which is what Target Redcard reloads are), that is beyond the scope of the thread, although there are many resources on the Internet should you be interested. Redcard/Bluebird/Serve reloads are the most basic level of manufacturing spending, but there are other more complicated schemes out there.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

calwatch said:


> Chase is actually actively reducing risk by not issuing credit cards at all to people with five or more inquiries over the past two years, regardless of how good credit they have.


Personal credit accounts didn't nearly bring Chase (and the rest of the world's largest economy) crashing down. Personal credit accounts didn't need trillions of dollars in bailout money. If you want to calm the nerves of people who bothered to research what actually happened then bring back the original Glass-Steagall. Until the formal dividing line between commercial and investment banking is returned in full force the rest of the changes are little more than window dressing. These cyclical disasters we keep kicking down the road every ten years will eventually overwhelm our supply of duct tape and bubblegum.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yep, we keep putting our trust in Wall Street Sharks, Huge Banks and Politicians that dance to their tune!

Then, as you said, we have a Hurricane/typhon hit the financial world, and these crooks run to their puppets in Washington for bailouts, promise to never do it again till next time,and then it's Bonuses for all!

If only the evil Federal Government would leave them alone everything would be wonderful!

When will we ever learn???


----------



## TXhawk

DivMiler said:


> According to the AGR Insider on FlyerTalk:
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1700885-new-amtrak-guest-rewards-mastercard-arriving-fall-2015-a.html


I received in the mail today informationthat Chase is issuing a_ VISA Chase Freedom_ account effective 9/30/2015 as a replacement for the AGR card. This new account will have no affiliation with Amtrak GR program. Unfortunately, I should receive the replacement Chase VISA card in 6 to 8 weeks after 9/30/2015. AGRs will stop accuring on the _Chase MasterCard World_ AGR card on 9/30/2015. In speaking with a Amtrak GR agent few moments ago, information on the new Amtrak GR card should be out on September 12, 2015.


----------



## SarahZ

"...as long as you continue to meet our credit criteria" gave me pause.

I've had my AGR card for nearly two years, I use it every day, and I pay it at least twice per month. They raised my limit by $4500 in January, so I figure they must like me and trust me.

I'll be surprised if I'm denied the Visa, especially since my credit is about the same or better than it was when I got my AGR card, but that's assuming the credit criteria for the Visa is the same as it is/was for the AGR card.

Honestly, I'd rather have a Freedom card. Since I don't work part-time at a job with unlimited (unpaid) time off anymore, I can't take anymore long trips, so I'd much rather have cash back and points toward airlines and hotels than AGR points. I'd been meaning to apply for one anyway, so instead of taking the credit hit with an application, I'll just let it run through Chase's interior channels and see if they decide to simply mail one to me after canceling my AGR card.

I suppose I'll find out on September 30.


----------



## StanJazz

Sarah

You can not transfer Freedom points to airlines or hotels. If you have a Sapphire Preferred or Ink card you can transfer the Freedom points to Sapphire or Ink and then transfer the points from the Sapphire or Ink to airlines or hotels. What you could do is save up the Freedom points and in a few years get the Sapphire Preferred and then transfer them during the 1st year when the $95 annual fee is waived.


----------



## SarahZ

StanJazz said:


> Sarah
> 
> You can not transfer Freedom points to airlines or hotels. If you have a Sapphire Preferred or Ink card you can transfer the Freedom points to Sapphire or Ink and then transfer the points from the Sapphire or Ink to airlines or hotels. What you could do is save up the Freedom points and in a few years get the Sapphire Preferred and then transfer them during the 1st year when the $95 annual fee is waived.


Rats. I must have misinterpreted something I read somewhere.

The cash back is nice, though. 

/always an optimist


----------



## StanJazz

This is from AGR Insider.

"If you have an eligible Chase Card with Ultimate Rewards, you can continue to transfer points to Amtrak Guest Rewards until further notice."

The only cards that are eligible are Sapphire Preferred, and the Ink business cards.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I agree Sarah, you might want to try for the Sapphire preferred Card even with an Annual Fee its a very useful Card!

I'm not a Chase Financial analyst, just a retired Government employee. but I had no trouble getting and using 2 Chase Cards. ( I also have a Credit Union Visa I seldom use since the AGR MC came around)

I don't travel enough anymore to need an Annual Fee Card, but it sounds like you probably have good Credit so maybe give Chase a call and see about your options!

I've used a Freedom Card since retirement ( 6 years)and its OK. Ill miss the AGR MC!!

I will see what BOA offers, but I'll decline a second Freedom Card!


----------



## StanJazz

I have paid 2 $95 fees for a total of $190 but I have saved almost $300 by not paying the 3% International fee most cards have for International purchases. Sapphire Preferred has 0% international fee.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

If you have a Sapphire Preferred, Ink Bold/Plus, and Freedom you can funnel them into the same CUR account. If both you and a spouse have these cards in your own names all of those points can also be combined. Once all of those points are combined they can be transferred 1:1 with eleven current partners.

Example Earning Rates...

Airlines @ 2x (CSP)

Amazon Purchases @ 5x (CIB)

Bed Bath & Beyond @ 5x (CFC)

Buses @ 2x (CSP)

Cable Television @ 5x (CIB)

Campgrounds @ 2x (CSP)

Car Rentals @ 2x (CSP)

Cellular Phone @ 5x (CIB)

Cruise Lines @ 2x (CSP)

Discount Travel @ 2x (CSP)

Ferries @ 2x (CSP)

Garages @ 2x (CSP)

Gasoline 2x-5x (CIB & CFC)

Grocery Stores @ 5x (CFC)

Hotels or Motels @ 2x (CSP)

Internet Service @ 5x (CIB)

Kohls @ 5x (CIB)

Landline Phone @ 5x (CIB)

Limousines @ 2x (CSP)

Marriott @ 5x (CIB)

Movie Theaters @ 5x (CFC)

Office Supplies @ 5x (CIB)

Overstock.com @ 5x (CFC)

Parking Lots @ 2x (CSP)

Passenger Trains @ 2x (CSP)

Satellite Television @ 5x (CIB)

Southwest Airlines @5x (CIB)

Starbucks @ 5x (CFC)

Stationary Stores @ 5x (CIB)

Taxis @ 2x (CSP)

Timeshares @ 2x (CSP)

Toll Bridges @ 2x (CSP)

Tollways @ 2x (CSP)

Travel Agents @ 2x (CSP)

Wireless Data @ 5x (CIB)

Transfer Partners...

United Airlines

Southwest Airlines

British Airways

Korean Air

Singapore Airlines

Virgin Atlantic

Hyatt Hotels

Marriott Hotels

Ritz-Carlton Hotels

InterContinental Hotels

Amtrak


----------



## Ryan

Even when you strike Amtrak off of that list, that's a pretty compelling set of partners that's served me well for quite some time.


----------



## calwatch

Sarah, people have signed up for Sapphire Preferred and gotten the fee waived after the first year. You can always cancel if you don't get the waiver and reapply 24 months after you first got the bonus, and get the bonus again (provided the card is still available).


----------



## printman2000

calwatch said:


> Sarah, people have signed up for Sapphire Preferred and gotten the fee waived after the first year. You can always cancel if you don't get the waiver and reapply 24 months after you first got the bonus, and get the bonus again (provided the card is still available).


Really? I did some research on this before I got the card and what I read online said that Chase almost never waives it on this card. I actually don't recall anyone saying they got it waived. Perhaps this has changed in the past two years but it is not something I would count on.

If someone has gotten it waived, please share your technique.


----------



## newlatidude

printman2000 said:


> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, people have signed up for Sapphire Preferred and gotten the fee waived after the first year. You can always cancel if you don't get the waiver and reapply 24 months after you first got the bonus, and get the bonus again (provided the card is still available).
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I did some research on this before I got the card and what I read online said that Chase almost never waives it on this card. I actually don't recall anyone saying they got it waived. Perhaps this has changed in the past two years but it is not something I would count on.
> 
> If someone has gotten it waived, please share your technique.
Click to expand...

There isn't any special technique required, Chase's public offering for CSP normally includes a $0 first year annual fee ($95 thereafter). My wife's and my CSPs were both fee-free for the first year. There have been a couple of links in the past with the first year fee not waived but those were the exception, not the norm - and IIRC at the time other links without the annual fee were available. The current CSP offer on the Chase credit card website (40K UR) has no first-year annual fee.


----------



## printman2000

newlatidude said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, people have signed up for Sapphire Preferred and gotten the fee waived *after the first year.* You can always cancel if you don't get the waiver and reapply 24 months after you first got the bonus, and get the bonus again (provided the card is still available).
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I did some research on this before I got the card and what I read online said that Chase almost never waives it on this card. I actually don't recall anyone saying they got it waived. Perhaps this has changed in the past two years but it is not something I would count on.
> 
> If someone has gotten it waived, please share your technique.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There isn't any special technique required, Chase's public offering for CSP normally includes a $0 first year annual fee ($95 thereafter). My wife's and my CSPs were both fee-free for the first year. There have been a couple of links in the past with the first year fee not waived but those were the exception, not the norm - and IIRC at the time other links without the annual fee were available. The current CSP offer on the Chase credit card website (40K UR) has no first-year annual fee.
Click to expand...

We were actually speaking of the fee AFTER the first year, not for the first year.


----------



## SanAntonioClyde

Just got my notice from Chase stating relationship between them and Amtrak ends Sept 30. No information on anything related to awards program.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

chrsjrcj said:


> Just received a letter stating that my card coverts to a Freedom card September 30th. Lame. Already have the Freedom cards and I haven't used it since the sign up bonus. I'll probably go ahead and cancel both Freedom cards after I get a hold of the new Amtrak card.
> 
> Hopefully the new bank is BoA. They were my first credit card, and the oldest account I have, so getting a decent limit should be easy.


I got the same letter today.

There doesn't seem to be a way to opt-out of the Visa replacement card.

I too already have a Freedom Card, that I got under similar circumstances. Now, I will have two, and I never wanted either.

From what I found out, the conversation of a MasterCard to a Visa, is because of a substantial kick-back being made to banks for "forcing" customer to switch from any MasterCard to a Visa logo'ed card.

BTW, I might want the new AGR linked card, not some Freedom card.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ditto on the Chase letter for me!

I too have a Chase Freedom Card, its a MC that I don't use! I'd already been notified it would be changed to a VISA with Chip by Fall!

I sure wish we'd hear from BOA and AGR about the Secret New Cards, its Sept. 3 and the AGR MC is obsolete on Sept. 30 for AGR Points and things Amtrak the way I read the Letter???

For those of us going to the Gathering guess it will be use Cash or another Card or else were SOL??!!!

AGR and Amtrak screwed the pooch on this and its not Anthony's fault!!

Think I might look @ Saphire Prefered if they waive the Annual Fee,my Credit is Good, I just don't have any Cash! LOL


----------



## TinCan782

SanAntonioClyde said:


> Just got my notice from Chase stating relationship between them and Amtrak ends Sept 30. No information on anything related to awards program.


Chase will say nothing about AGR. The AGR credit card is an optional benefit of the Amtrak rewards program. Participation in the AGR program is possible without having or using a credit card. Information about the new awards program will (and has already) come from Amtrak


----------



## George K

Somewhere (Facebook?) I read that Chase Sapphire Ultimate Rewards will still be transferrable to AGR. That would be a good thing, if true.


----------



## Bob Dylan

George K said:


> Somewhere (Facebook?) I read that Chase Sapphire Ultimate Rewards will still be transferrable to AGR. That would be a good thing, if true.


Only "until further Notice" per 'AGR Insider' ( Anthony) on Flyer Talk!

Since Chase and AGR are severing their relationship, it almost certainly won't be for long George!


----------



## jebr

The letter states that the AGR card will still work until the new Freedom card arrives and you activate it. You'll just earn Freedom points instead of AGR points.


----------



## George K

I'm really agnostic as to who gives the points, as long as they're transferrable to AGR somehow. I'll even jump through a hoop if I need to.

But, I'll probably end up just getting the new BoA AGR card and putting the new Chase Freedom card in a drawer - then canceling it.


----------



## printman2000

jimhudson said:


> George K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Somewhere (Facebook?) I read that Chase Sapphire Ultimate Rewards will still be transferrable to AGR. That would be a good thing, if true.
> 
> 
> 
> Only "until further Notice" per 'AGR Insider' ( Anthony) on Flyer Talk!
> Since Chase and AGR are severing their relationship, it almost certainly won't be for long George!
Click to expand...

There are other examples of airlines you can transfer UR points to that Chase does not have a credit card for. So hopefully they will keep the AGR transfer. Not holding my breathe, though.


----------



## crescent2

I applied for the Chase AGR MC only for its AGR rewards, and I'm sorry to see it go.

Is there really any reason for me to activate the new Freedom card when it comes? I don't need it, but I don't want to negatively affect my FICO score. I'm not very knowledgeable on how getting/refusing/closing credit cards affects this score, but I'm hovering right at 800 and am so close that now I would love to go above it. I do know your debt to available credit ratio matters, and the length of time you've had the accounts. Number of hard credit inquiries also has some impact. I've had the Chase AGR card several years, and I always pay my balances in full each month. I currently use both the Chase AGR card and a Skymiles Amex. I also have at least half a dozen other cards sitting in a drawer, some of which I've had since the 1990's.

I'm undecided whether to get the new BOA AGR card or not. When I use the 40,000+ AGR points currently in my account, my train traveling days will probably be over except for an occasional trip to/from New Orleans on the Crescent. I love LD train travel, but not enough to pay several thousand dollars to do so, and I'll never again have enough AGR points under the "new and improved" :blush: plan. Like many others who've posted, trains are very scarce where I live, and the trips I'd want to take would require vast quantities of points.

Will the Freedom card essentially function as a replacement card for my current Chase AGR card (extend the time I've had that account, etc.), or be treated as an application for a totally new card?

What do you financial whizzes advise for someone in my situation re the Freedom and BOA cards? (I think the person who posted the new thread that Sarah linked to this one perhaps was seeking similar advice.) Thanks.


----------



## Rob_C

Hey all,

I apologize, I've been reading this thread for about an hour and didn't find an answer so I will just ask. It looks like I will just use up my AGR points under the old system and not get the new card. I have enough points under the old system for a couple of nice trips. I understand the program changes in January. My question is do I need to complete my old reward trip by then? Or just book my reward for later in 2016 by the end of January?

Thanks for any clarification!

Rob


----------



## Bob Dylan

Rob: you can book trips under the current AGR Rules until Jan.23, 2016 for travel up to 11 months ahead.

Any changes or modifications to the rez after that time, will fall under the New and Devalued, er Improved AGR2.0, and be subject to the then current Fares, and result in a 10% Point Penalty, and if cancelled less than 14 Days before departure, a 20% Penalty!!!

Some of the Longer LD trips after 1/24/16 will require Double, and even Triple, the Number of points required now!

So be careful when and what you book, that's a draconian hit to your account!

AGR2.0 More for Us! Less for You! Unless you Live where We Do on the NEC!!!


----------



## chakk

Mystic River Dragon said:


> I'm sorry, jis, I wasn't clear. I meant would the replacement card that Chase sends have the same number, not the new AGR card.


Letter I received today from Chase says my new card from Chase will be Visa (no longer MC) with a different number, but still no annual fee.


----------



## Railroad Bill

We received our notices from Chase yesterday and after reading some of the "benefits" of the Freedom card there are some similarities in coverage with the Chase Sapphire Card we also have. Works somewhat like the Discover Card we once used with the quarterly upgrades of % points for gas, hotels, etc. Also with travel insurance,price protections, etc. As long as Sapphire has a transfer to AGR we will continue using it and will wait to see what the new AGR card offers.

Looks like you may need an accountant to figure out which credit cards give the best deals for your individual needs.


----------



## printman2000

Railroad Bill said:


> We received our notices from Chase yesterday and after reading some of the "benefits" of the Freedom card there are some similarities in coverage with the Chase Sapphire Card we also have. Works somewhat like the Discover Card we once used with the quarterly upgrades of % points for gas, hotels, etc. Also with travel insurance,price protections, etc. As long as Sapphire has a transfer to AGR we will continue using it and will wait to see what the new AGR card offers.
> 
> Looks like you may need an accountant to figure out which credit cards give the best deals for your individual needs.


You can combine all Chase Ultimate Reward points to your Sapphire Preferred card. So we use our Freedom card on the 5% bonus catagories (currently gas and Kohls) and Sapphire Preferred for everything else. Then combine all points to Sapphired Preferred to be able to transfer to AGR.


----------



## C855B

I've seen a couple of folks talk about closing accounts. Don't do it if you're concerned about your credit score(s), as closing accounts usually results in small negative impacts to your score. If the Chase MC/AGR card automatically reissues to a Chase Visa Freedom card without having to reapply, take it. Whether you use it or not is up to you (I like to "ping" my unused cards once or twice a year with small transactions just to keep the account active). I was reminded that this was important a couple of months ago when Citibank canceled a card because it sat in a drawer gathering dust for two or three years 'cause I forgot about it. So there you go.

Anyway... I received "the letter" this morning. I _may_ apply for the BofA card when AGR lets us know it's available, provided they're going to do that while the old points schedule is in effect. If they're playing the game of not issuing the new affinity card until AGR 2.0 hits, then BofA can... uh... kiss "it", since like others have said they have not exactly been a friend of mine, for many years.

I will not play the category cash-back games like Discover and the others offer. The "5% on $1500 in three months" crap that the Chase Freedom card is offering is more BS than I'm going to mess with, either. All of it is an incredible waste of my time and attention, and that's what it's all about - forcing you to think about using _their_ card. I have an offer in hand for 2% cash back on every purchase with no cap, so if the BofA offer doesn't show up in a couple of weeks I'm moving my activity to the card with the unrestricted bonus system.


----------



## printman2000

C855B said:


> I will not play the category cash-back games like Discover and the others offer. The "5% on $1500 in three months" crap that the Chase Freedom card is offering is more BS than I'm going to mess with, either. All of it is an incredible waste of my time and attention, and that's what it's all about - forcing you to think about using _their_ card. I have an offer in hand for 2% cash back on every purchase with no cap, so if the BofA offer doesn't show up in a couple of weeks I'm moving my activity to the card with the unrestricted bonus system.


For me, it is just a matter of pulling out the Freedom card instead of the Sapphire. Not a big deal. Not a time waster. For that very small effort I get 5% on something instead of 2%.


----------



## crescent2

C855B said:


> I've seen a couple of folks talk about closing accounts. Don't do it if you're concerned about your credit score(s), as closing accounts usually results in small negative impacts to your score. If the Chase MC/AGR card automatically reissues to a Chase Visa Freedom card without having to reapply, take it. Whether you use it or not is up to you (I like to "ping" my unused cards once or twice a year with small transactions just to keep the account active). I was reminded that this was important a couple of months ago when Citibank canceled a card because it sat in a drawer gathering dust for two or three years 'cause I forgot about it. So there you go.
> 
> Anyway... I received "the letter" this morning. I _may_ apply for the BofA card when AGR lets us know it's available, provided they're going to do that while the old points schedule is in effect. If they're playing the game of not issuing the new affinity card until AGR 2.0 hits, then BofA can... uh... kiss "it", since like others have said they have not exactly been a friend of mine, for many years.
> 
> I will not play the category cash-back games like Discover and the others offer. The "5% on $1500 in three months" crap that the Chase Freedom card is offering is more BS than I'm going to mess with, either. All of it is an incredible waste of my time and attention, and that's what it's all about - forcing you to think about using _their_ card. I have an offer in hand for 2% cash back on every purchase with no cap, so if the BofA offer doesn't show up in a couple of weeks I'm moving my activity to the card with the unrestricted bonus system.


Thanks,, C855B. That was one of my questions: Will the Freedom card be basically a reissue of the existing card, or a new application? From the letter I received, I expect it to just show up in my mailbox, but by activating it, am I "applying" for it?

And I agree about the category games. I know myself well enough to know I'm not going to bother with all that for long.


----------



## printman2000

crescent2 said:


> Thanks,, C855B. That was one of my questions: Will the Freedom card be basically a reissue of the existing card, or a new application? From the letter I received, I expect it to just show up in my mailbox, but by activating it, am I "applying" for it?


I don't know this for sure, but I suspect you will get a card in the mail without doing anything. I do not think there is an "activating" it. Weather you call to confirm you received it or not, you will have the card and the account will be active on your credit. And no, there will be no applying. It is a simple switch from one card to another. A continuation of the same credit.


----------



## Lazy Z

FrensicPic said:


> SanAntonioClyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my notice from Chase stating relationship between them and Amtrak ends Sept 30. No information on anything related to awards program.
> 
> 
> 
> Chase will say nothing about AGR. The AGR credit card is an optional benefit of the Amtrak rewards program. Participation in the AGR program is possible without having or using a credit card. Information about the new awards program will (and has already) come from Amtrak
Click to expand...

What I would like to know is: by having the Chase Amtrak card, my points were safe even I did not have any paid travel....wonder what will happen now? The 3 year clock is ticking....


----------



## Bob Dylan

If you already have any other Chase Cards, my understanding is that you can call and have them transfer any line of Credit you have on a Freedom Card to your other Chase Card(s).

IIAC you do not have to activate the new VISA Freedom Card. (Like others I already have one, but it's a MC and they are automatically being converted to a VISA with Chip)

This actually should result in a "bump" to your Credit Score if I understand this "Smoke and Mirrors" process correctly????


----------



## eee

I'll be canceling my Chase Amtrak card ASAP.

I always see comments about how your credit score is affected by these minor changes, but I don't understand why I should be concerned? As a guy with a fine credit score who's not planning on buying anything major anytime soon, why would it matter?

Even if I were planning on buying a new home, any loan I would be seeking would be far, far less than the maximum amount the bank would approve, so I wouldn't think a minor blip on my credit score would have any impact on anything.

Do these minor credit score blips affect anything besides maybe slightly lowering the maximum amount for which you could get a home loan approved?


----------



## jis

Frankly I don't worry about blips in my credit scores. I just carry on ding what I want to do. I have sometimes seen a dip in score of as much as 20 points, but it recovers again soon enough. So yeah, I agree with you Ed.

BTW, significantly lower score could apparently affect the interest rate that one gets on a loan. But we are talking very very significantly lower scores for that to kick in.

Of course if one is already pretty borderline, score-wise, then such slight blips would matter much more since their effect is magnified as you bounce to one side or the other of significant thresholds.


----------



## NE933

So, what happens to the points already earned? Is there a grace period that they can be redeemed for Amtrak travel before they expire (if they expire, that is)?


----------



## Ryan

They don't expire.


----------



## tonys96

Ryan said:


> They don't expire.


Really? The three year rule on OLD points is now going to be waived? Citation needed, please.


----------



## Ryan

They don't expire as a result of the transition, which is what he was asking.

Also, now any activity resets the 3 year clock, not just paid travel (citation cleverly hidden in plain view on the AGR website).


----------



## jis

I finally got the official letter from Chase regarding termination of the AGR relationship and conversion to Freedom Card. Have not heard anything official any credit card regarding any other AGR affiliated credit card yet. So officially speaking AGR affiliated credit cards end on Sept 30. We'll see what comes about next, when it does


----------



## George K

Got mine today as well. It is interesting, isn't it how we have no official word about a transition of reward program to another bank? Other than knowing how your points will work, we really have zero information about how to earn those points.

Officially speaking.


----------



## jis

You know how to earn those points. By riding Amtrak.  That is the core AGR program. The affinity card program is a side show, which probably makes Amtrak some additional money.


----------



## Ryan

Sure we do, riding Amtrak trains. Shopping through the AGR portal. Same stuff we're used to. Chase card for the next month, then a new card we'll hear about next week.

Hardly a mystery to me.


----------



## 19/20

I've been thru this 3 times before, PIA, first was MBNA, then BofA, then Chase, now back to BofA, like I said, PIA.


----------



## George K

Ryan said:


> Sure we do, riding Amtrak trains. Shopping through the AGR portal. Same stuff we're used to.


Good points, and my bad for not thinking of that. I shop through AGR ALL THE TIME (got 250 points for a car seat today!).

I guess I was just venting about it being 4 weeks from the end of the AGR Card and not knowing what benefits/etc we will be transitioning to. Reading through these threads, I think we still don't have anything _official_ about which bank it'll be. Do we?

Next week? Really? That would be good.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

George K said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, riding Amtrak trains. Shopping through the AGR portal. Same stuff we're used to.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points, and my bad for not thinking of that. I shop through AGR ALL THE TIME (got 250 points for a car seat today!).
> 
> I guess I was just venting about it being 4 weeks from the end of the AGR Card and not knowing what benefits/etc we will be transitioning to. Reading through these threads, I think we still don't have anything _official_ about which bank it'll be. Do we?
> 
> Next week? Really? That would be good.
Click to expand...

Sept 12th is the magic date.


----------



## jis

jimhudson said:


> If you already have any other Chase Cards, my understanding is that you can call and have them transfer any line of Credit you have on a Freedom Card to your other Chase Card(s).


I attempted to do that once. They gladly cancelled the one card I wanted cancelled, and then they proceed to give me a credit hike on the card that I wanted to keep. When I checked I found that they had hiked my credit on that card by twice what the credit line was on the cancelled card. Go figure. I am not complaining. it just improves my FICO score by a bit for doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## Ryan

George K said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure we do, riding Amtrak trains. Shopping through the AGR portal. Same stuff we're used to.
> 
> 
> 
> Good points, and my bad for not thinking of that. I shop through AGR ALL THE TIME (got 250 points for a car seat today!).
> I guess I was just venting about it being 4 weeks from the end of the AGR Card and not knowing what benefits/etc we will be transitioning to. Reading through these threads, I think we still don't have anything _official_ about which bank it'll be. Do we?
> 
> Next week? Really? That would be good.
Click to expand...

Officially no, but apparently BoA CSRs have mentioned it, and it's one of the worst kept secrets.


----------



## PaulM

Devil's Advocate said:


> calwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chase is actually actively reducing risk by not issuing credit cards at all to people with five or more inquiries over the past two years, regardless of how good credit they have.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal credit accounts didn't nearly bring Chase (and the rest of the world's largest economy) crashing down. Personal credit accounts didn't need trillions of dollars in bailout money.
Click to expand...

I was going to ask a more basic question. How do you reduce risk by turning away good credit customers?


----------



## Carolina Special

There logically has to be a contractual reason for Amtrak to delay the announcement till the 12th. Most likely part of the termination deal with Chase. BOA would seem to have no reason to delay an announcement.


----------



## PaulM

C855B said:


> I will not play the category cash-back games like Discover and the others offer. The "5% on $1500 in three months" crap that the Chase Freedom card is offering is more BS than I'm going to mess with, either. All of it is an incredible waste of my time and attention, and that's what it's all about - forcing you to think about using _their_ card.


Here I thought I was the only one who feels this way. As far as I'm concerned, playing the cash-back games goes into the get-a-life category.

And they wonder why old people hate change. Well when it comes to change, I'm from Missouri. Show me the improvement. Most change is merely for someone else's fun and profit.


----------



## George K

This.

First of all, though 5% sounds great, it's only on selected categories. And then, it's limited to $1500 of purchases. So, the most you can get as cash back is $75, assuming you spend a grand and a half on gas/hotel/whatever in the 90 days of the promotion.


----------



## jis

I will probably get rid of the Freedom Card. I don't really need yet another credit card. As for whether I will or will not get the new AGR card that is YTBD. Need to see the terms and the fine print first.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yep, except for the free travel insurance and no annual fee, the Chase Freedom Card isn't among the best of the cards out there!

If you want a Chase Card go with Sapphire Prefered or Ink!

I'll look @ the BOA (BOA= Barely Offers Anything)offer if they EVER send something out, but it will have to offer something really good for me to apply for one!

Say waiving the annual fee, Bonus AGR Points for signing up, not requiring another account with BOA, ability to do on line transactions, same or Higher Credit Line, Low Interest rate perhaps entry into Amtrak CAs and Metro Lounges and the United Clubs etc.)


----------



## 19/20

I'll probably get the new AGR card, but will consider Choice Privilages, those pts are transferable back and forth and hotel stays are getting pricy.


----------



## Ryan

Taking the cash rarely works out.

The points have allowed me to have many flights and hotel rooms without paying, so I'm pretty happy with my life, thanks.


----------



## bryan9

Any news on when the new BofA Amtrak card will be available or what the points earnings will be? I'm using my Chase card again full time in an effort to build up points, but there's only three weeks to go...


----------



## pennyk

tonys96 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't expire.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The three year rule on OLD points is now going to be waived? Citation needed, please.
Click to expand...

Anthony posted this on Flyertalk:



> We will extend a grace period from 8/27/15 to 1/24/16 when the new rules regarding point expiration will be in place. During this time, members with qualifying earning or redemption activity under the new program rules in the last 36 months will be exempt from point expiration. This includes members who had the Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard from Chase on 9/30/15.
> Anthony


http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1700885-new-amtrak-guest-rewards-mastercard-arriving-fall-2015-a-8.html


----------



## Rob_C

Thanks, Jim! That's great news, as I'd much rather travel in the spring than the fall. But we may do one of each depending on what we can do.

Rob


----------



## leacrane

Very confused. Is my Chase AGR card good till 9 30? Am leaving on a trip with it. Need the credit and the points for all travel expenses. Tx


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

leacrane said:


> Very confused. Is my Chase AGR card good till 9 30? Am leaving on a trip with it. Need the credit and the points for all travel expenses. Tx


From what I understand the accumulation of AGR Points dies after 30 SEP but the card itself is still good until the new one arrives, with credit going to the cash back program of the new card.


----------



## leacrane

Tx


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

It's September 12 -- any official news announcing the new card?


----------



## TinCan782

Tennessee Traveler said:


> It's September 12 -- any official news announcing the new card?


My calendar says today is September 5.

Hang in here..."something" will be coming.


----------



## Trailrider1951

Oh, man, decisions, decisions! I currently have the Chase AGR card and am planning a round trip to SEA and back beginning the middle of November, using $$$, not points. Please give me your thoughts on the following scenarios:

1. Use the Chase AGR card now for the trip, earning points both for using the card and for the travel.

2. Wait until the new BOA card comes out, and perhaps get a sign on bonus for making this trip, along with points for using the card. There is a chance that the trip may cost more if I wait.

Also, I qualify for the Senior fare. Will I still be able to earn points on the new system (after Jan 24) with this fare, or will I have to travel as Adult at the higher fare?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Trailrider1951 said:


> Oh, man, decisions, decisions! I currently have the Chase AGR card and am planning a round trip to SEA and back beginning the middle of November, using $$$, not points. Please give me your thoughts on the following scenarios:
> 
> 1. Use the Chase AGR card now for the trip, earning points both for using the card and for the travel.
> 
> 2. Wait until the new BOA card comes out, and perhaps get a sign on bonus for making this trip, along with points for using the card. There is a chance that the trip may cost more if I wait.
> 
> Also, I qualify for the Senior fare. Will I still be able to earn points on the new system (after Jan 24) with this fare, or will I have to travel as Adult at the higher fare?


I can only answer the senior fare question. You can earn points (they'd be less than full fare, of course), but points will be valued at the adult fare when using points to pay


----------



## Ryan

Book the trip now on your AGR card. Like you said, the cost may go up, and it's better to get locked in now. If you're comfortable waiting, maybe wait until the 12th where you can make a more informed decision.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

eee said:


> I'll be canceling my Chase Amtrak card ASAP.
> 
> I always see comments about how your credit score is affected by these minor changes, but I don't understand why I should be concerned? As a guy with a fine credit score who's not planning on buying anything major anytime soon, why would it matter?
> 
> Even if I were planning on buying a new home, any loan I would be seeking would be far, far less than the maximum amount the bank would approve, so I wouldn't think a minor blip on my credit score would have any impact on anything.
> 
> Do these minor credit score blips affect anything besides maybe slightly lowering the maximum amount for which you could get a home loan approved?


Credit scores are use for a lot of things. When your young, a small blip down can cause issues.

I have seen/had credits scores pulled for Jobs, Insurance, and renting a house. I am sure there more. Never did get a straight answer why a job application requires a credit check? Lower pay for lower score? Will not hire you if score to low? My insurance pulls the credit score, because it can see a relationship between low credit scores, and high claims. (Per them).

Never applied to a job for you (eee) but check with your HR people why employers want to see your credit score during the application process. Heck your outfit might be doing it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I'd book it now using your current Chase AGR MC to lock in the room and get the AGR points from your Sept statement!( use amsnag.net to get a good Room price//15% Senior Discount on the Rail Fare ) .

After Sept all bets are off, the new BOA Card is just a rumored Ghost right now!

And the Cash back for Chase Freedom VISA (who knows when well actually get it) is basically not much of a deal for you!(1%)

The rumoured BOA ( Barely Offers Anything) Cards are just that, who really knows what will happen, what they'll offer or when???


----------



## willem

AmtrakBlue said:


> I can only answer the senior fare question. You can earn points (they'd be less than full fare, of course), but points will be valued at the adult fare when using points to pay


That's good news, or at least half-good news, but it does not seem to be supported by the statement under the 2016 Points Estimator at the sneak peak: "Not all fares will qualify for point earning and redeeming." Has there been a clarification of what fares will not qualify for point earning?


----------



## willem

pennyk said:


> Anthony posted this on Flyertalk:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will extend a grace period from 8/27/15 to 1/24/16 when the new rules regarding point expiration will be in place. During this time, members with qualifying earning or redemption activity under the new program rules in the last 36 months will be exempt from point expiration. This includes members who had the Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard from Chase on 9/30/15.
> Anthony
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1700885-new-amtrak-guest-rewards-mastercard-arriving-fall-2015-a-8.html
Click to expand...

Thanks, Penny. That is useful news.


----------



## 19/20

Just-Thinking-51 said:


> eee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be canceling my Chase Amtrak card ASAP.
> 
> I always see comments about how your credit score is affected by these minor changes, but I don't understand why I should be concerned? As a guy with a fine credit score who's not planning on buying anything major anytime soon, why would it matter?
> 
> Even if I were planning on buying a new home, any loan I would be seeking would be far, far less than the maximum amount the bank would approve, so I wouldn't think a minor blip on my credit score would have any impact on anything.
> 
> Do these minor credit score blips affect anything besides maybe slightly lowering the maximum amount for which you could get a home loan approved?
> 
> 
> 
> Credit scores are use for a lot of things. When your young, a small blip down can cause issues.
> 
> I have seen/had credits scores pulled for Jobs, Insurance, and renting a house. I am sure there more. Never did get a straight answer why a job application requires a credit check? Lower pay for lower score? Will not hire you if score to low? My insurance pulls the credit score, because it can see a relationship between low credit scores, and high claims. (Per them).
> 
> Never applied to a job for you (eee) but check with your HR people why employers want to see your credit score during the application process. Heck your outfit might be doing it.
Click to expand...

Companies don't want people with bad credit because they think you might steal from them, usually they pull a credit report only if you handle cash.


----------



## neroden

PaulM said:


> I was going to ask a more basic question. How do you reduce risk by turning away good credit customers?


The business model of most of the crooked megabanks's card businesses is "debt slavery". They don't want people who pay their bills. They don't want people who *completely* default on their cards either, though. They only want people who rack up huge debts, then pay interest on them forever. If you use your card responsibly, they will pretend to not receive your payment, make up fake fees, reorder transactions, and do other things to *induce* interest and fees. They have a similar business model for their checking accounts, and for their mortgage departments...

This is kind of scummy, but that's what they do... The megabanks don't want to issue me a credit card because I pay my bill every month.

So you see that they want to turn away good-credit customers because good-credit customers are not profitable enough for them. They have no interest in reducing risk; the name of the game is increasing risk in order to increase next quarter's profits, in order to increase the bonuses paid to the execs.

(The only megabank which seems to have a different business model is HSBC, whose model is "money laundering". If you're money-laundering for mobsters, you don't try to nickel-and-dime them... that's dangerous!)

Anyway, all the intensive research into the banking industry which I've done has made me intensely cynical and suspicious of it. I now use local banks & credit unions.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

neroden,

_*BINGO!!!*_ 

Without getting into details, what you wrote almost perfectly describes my experiences with the bastards. The only thing I would add is to say one needs to be careful with local banks too, as my experiences are that some of them like to emulate the big bastards after the banking 'reform' that followed *the latest bailout *and will do their best to nickel and dime you.

Still, IMHO, _*YOU NAILED IT!!!*_


----------



## printman2000

neroden said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask a more basic question. How do you reduce risk by turning away good credit customers?
> 
> 
> 
> The business model of most of the crooked megabanks's card businesses is "debt slavery". They don't want people who pay their bills. They don't want people who *completely* default on their cards either, though. They only want people who rack up huge debts, then pay interest on them forever. If you use your card responsibly, they will pretend to not receive your payment, make up fake fees, reorder transactions, and do other things to *induce* interest and fees. They have a similar business model for their checking accounts, and for their mortgage departments...
> This is kind of scummy, but that's what they do... The megabanks don't want to issue me a credit card because I pay my bill every month.
> 
> So you see that they want to turn away good-credit customers because good-credit customers are not profitable enough for them. They have no interest in reducing risk; the name of the game is increasing risk in order to increase next quarter's profits, in order to increase the bonuses paid to the execs.
Click to expand...

I have not carried a balance on a credit card since the early 90's. I have never had a problem getting a credit card.


----------



## jis

Likewise. Usually I am the one doing the refusing rather than the one doing the asking. But whenever I have asked I have not been refused, at least so far. And yes, I have never paid a single cent of interest on any of my credit cards. So I guess YMMV. I don't see any evidence of the alleged business model in my dealings with the banks but I fully believe that others experiences maybe very different.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I agree with everyone that's posted in this thread so far!

I have Good Credit cause of my past record, pay all my Credit Card bills monthly, am a Credit Union Member so no rip off Mafia type fees, and even though I'm retired on a fixed income ( half of what it was when working), I too get flooded with offers from Financial Institutions that I can refuse!( Godfathers run all Mega Banks!LOL)

The three Financial Institutions that I have had no problems with and received excellent customer service are: American Express, Chase and My Local Credit Union. YMMV


----------



## siberianmo

Ever have one of those mixed-emotions-moments? Just this morning (Labor Day) I did.

Upon returning home from a most enjoyable rail adventure (San Diego-to-Los Angeles-to St. Louis via San Antonio) with three

nights in a sleeper ("paid" by Amtrak Guest Rewards!) I found a stack of snail mail awaiting me.

First in the pile was a letter from Guest Rewards containing a very nicely-done luggage tag (another topic discusses this). _*Happy face*_!

Second was a letter from Chase Bank telling me that their "relationship" with Amtrak will come to an end on September 30th. _*Sad face*_!

In re-reading the letter and reading the most current posts herein, I came to this conclusion: Not a good deal - thanx but no thanx.

Tomorrow when all of those hard working bank employees get back to the "grind," I will call to have that Freedom card deep-sixed.

I have booked an extensive rail journey for late October and fortunately those expenses will show up on my next (and final!) statement.

Phew.

As for another travel card. For me it will be wait and see whatever the Guest Rewards moguls have to recommend. I note that their web site

still discusses the Chase MasterCard connection. Hmmmmm.

_*Enjoy the Monday holiday!*_


----------



## yarrow

neroden said:


> PaulM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to ask a more basic question. How do you reduce risk by turning away good credit customers?
> 
> 
> 
> The business model of most of the crooked megabanks's card businesses is "debt slavery". They don't want people who pay their bills. They don't want people who *completely* default on their cards either, though. They only want people who rack up huge debts, then pay interest on them forever. If you use your card responsibly, they will pretend to not receive your payment, make up fake fees, reorder transactions, and do other things to *induce* interest and fees. They have a similar business model for their checking accounts, and for their mortgage departments...
> 
> This is kind of scummy, but that's what they do... The megabanks don't want to issue me a credit card because I pay my bill every month.
> 
> So you see that they want to turn away good-credit customers because good-credit customers are not profitable enough for them. They have no interest in reducing risk; the name of the game is increasing risk in order to increase next quarter's profits, in order to increase the bonuses paid to the execs.
> 
> (The only megabank which seems to have a different business model is HSBC, whose model is "money laundering". If you're money-laundering for mobsters, you don't try to nickel-and-dime them... that's dangerous!)
> 
> Anyway, all the intensive research into the banking industry which I've done has made me intensely cynical and suspicious of it. I now use local banks & credit unions.
Click to expand...

right on. to me, the posts in both the new credit card and the agr 2.0 thread mainly say that things are run of, by and for the well to do. some of us average working stiff railfans have been able to take trips we couldn't otherwise consider with the current system. it was fun


----------



## StanJazz

It looks like it might be Chase dropping Amtrak, not Amtrak dropping Chase. I was reading in the Quicken financial program forum that on Sept 30 the Chase Quicken Visa will become a Chase Freedom. Starting Oct 1 points earned will be Freedom points and in 6-8 weeks cardholders will receive a new Freedom card. Exactly the same as the Amtrak card. It is unlike that both Amtrak and Quicken would be dropping Chase at the same time.


----------



## Blackwolf

At this point, I'm not going to replace the Amtrak MasterCard when Chase cancels it entirely at the end of this month. Admittedly, the Amtrak card was my lowest credit line, so the loss of that "credit availability" will be marginal. IMHO, if a bank cancels a card because of internal politics, the resulting drop-off on your credit score should not happen. Of course, everyone's FICO will be affected, but I still think it is utter BS that you get dinged because a contract that you have no control over ends.

I wait to see if Chase just rolls me into a different card (I have a CSP card and intend to keep it indefinitely) or just cuts to the marrow and leaves my wallet with one less piece of plastic.


----------



## Ryan

You should read the previous posts, you're going to get a Chase Freedom card.


----------



## NW cannonball

Ryan said:


> You should read the previous posts, you're going to get a Chase Freedom card.


Which substitution is very unlikely to ding your credit score. At all. Free to cancel with no FICO loss.

Probably -- nobody knows - there will be a "possibly BOA" new Amtrak-card - with so-far-unkown "benefits" . wait for the official announcement.

Like the WAPO story on the other thread https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/travel/what-tips-for-traveling-have-changed-since-medieval-times-surprisingly-few/2015/09/03/39fa7194-482d-11e5-846d-02792f854297_story.html

Big bag of patience .


----------



## Ryan

Nobody knows? Worst kept secret ever.


----------



## tonys96

pennyk said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't expire.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? The three year rule on OLD points is now going to be waived? Citation needed, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anthony posted this on Flyertalk:
> 
> 
> 
> We will extend a grace period from 8/27/15 to 1/24/16 when the new rules regarding point expiration will be in place. During this time, members with qualifying earning or redemption activity under the new program rules in the last 36 months will be exempt from point expiration. This includes members who had the Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard from Chase on 9/30/15.[/size]Anthony[/size]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1700885-new-amtrak-guest-rewards-mastercard-arriving-fall-2015-a-8.html
Click to expand...

Thanks! But, I still do not understand. Does this mean that whatever points I have as of 9/30 will never expire? Any earned after that?


----------



## Ryan

At this point, all we know is that no points will expire between 9/30 and the rollout of the new rules in January.

From that point forward your points will expire after three years with no earning or redemption activity. This is a change from the current rule set where they will expire after three years with no Amtrak travel.

It is currently unknown if the current card benefit of "points never expire" will be a part of either or both of the new cards.


----------



## jis

Notwithstanding protestations to the contrary in this thread, we really know very little about what features, both advantageous and disadvantageous come attached with the rumored new card(s). Most of it is a well kept secret, even though some claim that it is the worst kept secret.


----------



## Ryan

I'll agree that the details of the cards are still a mystery, but not the existence of them.


----------



## Bigval109

To me there is too much going on with all of these changes going on, first the price of points go up, then we have to change banks to get a new AGR card, and now we have to deal with changes with redemption rates. Imo that's way too many changes going on at one time. Will the more expensive point purchase lose there value?


----------



## Everydaymatters

Yesterday I looked at BOA's web page and they showed a couple of different offerings. The travel card had no annual fee and 20,000 points for joining.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Everydaymatters said:


> Yesterday I looked at BOA's web page and they showed a couple of different offerings. The travel card had no annual fee and 20,000 points for joining.


Sounds similar to the current Chase AGR MC when they would offer varying amounts of Bonus Points for getting the Card.

The problem is that 20,000 points might seem like a lot just for getting another Card, but with the devaluation upcoming in Jan it"?'S not really 20,000 points as we know them.

I currently can do a 2 Zone Roomette Redemption for Two from AUS-MIA or AUS-SEA for 20,000 Points. ( 19,000 with the 5% rebate for having the AGRMC)

Under the "New and Un-improved AGR2.0" these trips would require twice or even three times as many points since adding a second person to your Award will require more points or $$$.

It if walks like a duck, and quacks like a duck, it's probably a duck! Less is Not More! No matter what the Marketing Weasels try to say!

Sure doesn't "better fit my lifestyle" since I'm no longer a business traveler that resides on the NEC!!

Well see what BOA and AGR offer IF WE EVER GET ANY INFO, its Sept.9th already! The Manhattan Project wasn't kept under wraps this well! ( Actually it was, that's hyperbole!)


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Jim, it was announced that we would hear on 9/12 - so hold your horses.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakBlue said:


> Jim, it was announced that we would hear on 9/12 - so hold your horses.


Maybe it should be on 9/11???


----------



## Rail Freak

jimhudson said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, it was announced that we would hear on 9/12 - so hold your horses.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it should be on 9/11???
Click to expand...

OOOOOHHHH!!! That was good, Jim!


----------



## Carolina Special

I would speculate that contractual agreements prevent points from being earned from two banks at the same time. So BOA wouldn't be able to activate new cards until 10/1, after Chase gives up awarding points on 9/30. A 9/12 announcement date seems like the right amount of time for the new cards to start being activated on 10/1 by those who've applied. But that's just my theory.


----------



## siberianmo

_*And some more . . . .*_

_*I "just" spoke with Chase customer service about their Freedom card that will be sent to me as a replacement for the Guest Rewards MasterCard. *_

_*Here is what I "learned":*_

_*(1) One cannot opt out of receiving the Freedom card because "It will automatically be sent and there is no way to stop it," - unless*_

_*(2) The Guest Rewards account gets cancelled before Sep 30th.*_

_*(3) Chase's customer service rep told me that Chase ended the "relationship" with Amtrak; no reason given - or really expected.*_

_*(4) The representative was determined to keep me as "a valued card holder," in spite of my repeatedly stating I do not want or need *_

_*another credit card if there is no tie to Amtrak Guest Rewards.*_

_*I have no idea whether someone else will receive the same information, but as of this date - what I provided is apparently what is!*_

*Such is life in the slow lane . . . *


----------



## jis

Actually, for my specific case, while the long sojourns out west are hopelessly more expensive pointwise in the new scheme of things, considering that i generally don;t have the time for those anyway, it does not affect me much. OTOH, the trips that I do take more often, like Florida to New York or Washington, those are poitwise generally much cheaper or slightly more expensive than one zone. So on the whole I seem to come out a bit ahead given ,my travel patterns.

That much derided 20,000 points still gets me 1.33 trips by Meteor Roomette from KIS to NYP or almost two trips by Star Roomette to NYP. So by golly, I have no problem collecting those points and using them gainfully, *if* we get them that is.


----------



## Paul Dow

One thing to look out for with BoA cards is the two cycle interest calculation.

If you pay in full each month, there is no interest charge on purchases.

If you don't pay in full one month, interest acrues for past, and new purchases.

If you pay in full the following month, there is still no grace period for interest. You pay interest on the daily balance until they posted the payment, plus on new purchases.

The new purchase grace period returns on the next month if you continue to pay in full.


----------



## Bob Dylan

IINM they all do it this way? Financial Institutions exist for one reason, to make money!( no simple interest here! The real money is in compound interest and fees!)

No Credit Card outfit or Financial Institution wants you to pay off monthly what you owe!

The old saying, "Pay me now or Pay me more later!" is still true.

All I'll say is nothing wrong with making money,you have to stay in business, but how much is enough?

Greed is not Good! YMMV


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Well, duh. You expect them to give out money for free? How do expect them to pay their employees?

Not defending their practices but am tired of hearing how they're out to make money. Aren't all businesses about making money. Even non-profits need to make some money.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue is right. Most businesses that do not go bankrupt actually are there to make money. Even those that collect pension will get nothing for their check if the pension was not being managed by some financial outfit somewhere, either a government run one or otherwise. And yes all of them have to ultimately have the money in the first place to pay out the pensions, which involves, you guessed it, dealing with the financial market. So unless you really want to become a hermit and live off the land somewhere without touching any money you are stuck with these nasty outfits. So I guess just learn to deal with it or become an ascetic


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakBlue said:


> Well, duh. You expect them to give out money for free? How do expect them to pay their employees?
> 
> Not defending their practices but am tired of hearing how they're out to make money. Aren't all businesses about making money. Even non-profits need to make some money.


Including Amtrak!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

I just received a Pre-Approved app in a fairly generic envelope from BoA today, but it had nothing to do with Amtrak. Although it had a tempting 21 month No Interest offer, I tossed it aside. I would at least hope the Amtrak offer has something about Amtrak on the outside envelope, but low profile enogh to discourage mail box shoppers.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

OlympianHiawatha said:


> I just received a Pre-Approved app in a fairly generic envelope from BoA today, but it had nothing to do with Amtrak. Although it had a tempting 21 month No Interest offer, I tossed it aside. I would at least hope the Amtrak offer has something about Amtrak on the outside envelope, but low profile enogh to discourage mail box shoppers.


I got the same one just the other day. I suspect they got our names from AGR for the transition.


----------



## Ryan

Got one here as well...


----------



## Anderson

I think I got one as well...but I've had intermittent offers from them for a long time (e.g. ever since they acquired a SunTrust card I have...but haven't used since the effective 1% cash back just isn't worth squat to me).


----------



## SteveSFL

I got one too. For the BOA travel card.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I get these offers constantly via Snail Mail and on- line from various Financial Institutions!

My shredder works well!


----------



## SarahZ

Rail Freak said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim, it was announced that we would hear on 9/12 - so hold your horses.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it should be on 9/11???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOOOOHHHH!!! That was good, Jim!
Click to expand...

Yeah, jokes about 9/11 are *AWESOME*.


----------



## Ryan

Changing the rules of a customer loyalty program is just like flying planes into buildings. Perfect comparison.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Yep, shame on me for comparing Marketing to that tragedy!Apologies to those offended!

Very poor comparison! I was taking a dig @_Marketing types who will use anything to make us think that putting Lipstick on a Pig makes it Beautiful!


----------



## Anderson

Paul Dow said:


> One thing to look out for with BoA cards is the two cycle interest calculation.
> 
> If you pay in full each month, there is no interest charge on purchases.
> 
> If you don't pay in full one month, interest acrues for past, and new purchases.
> 
> If you pay in full the following month, there is still no grace period for interest. You pay interest on the daily balance until they posted the payment, plus on new purchases.
> 
> The new purchase grace period returns on the next month if you continue to pay in full.


I was under the impression that double-cycle billing was banned outright a few years back (this was a big issue back in the last decade...and I have little doubt that BoA did it then...but the CARD Act dealt with this particular issue IINM).


----------



## Paul Dow

Anderson said:


> I was under the impression that double-cycle billing was banned outright a few years back (this was a big issue back in the last decade...and I have little doubt that BoA did it then...but the CARD Act dealt with this particular issue IINM).


Here's the paragraph from the September, 2013 term update I last got from them.

_We will not charge you any interest on Purchases if you always pay your entire New Balance Total by the Payment Due Date. Specifically, you will not pay interest for an entire billing cycle on Purchases if you Paid in Full the two previous New Balance Totals on your account by their respective Payment Due Dates; otherwise, each Purchase begins to accrue interest on its transaction date or the first day of the billing cycle, whichever date is later._

I found the letter from them from December, 2009 with the changes from that CARD act you reference. I'm confused about what it means though.

_If during the previous billing cycle, you Paid in Full by the Payment due Date, then in the current billing cycle you will have a Grace Period on the amount of the Purchase balance remaining from the previous billing cycle that is paid by the Payment due Date, based on our payment allocation method._

How could there be a "Purchase balance remaining" if you paid in full? That doesn't seem to address new purchased though which the 2013 paragraph says there's no grace period for 2 cycles.

Personally, I just have the BoA card from the last time there was a change in the GR credit card provider. I just use it as a backup though.

I'm so ashamed to be from the state that kept electing Chris Dodd.


----------



## Bob Dylan

You think Conneticut has bad politicians? We'll trade you! So would alot of other states!


----------



## dlagrua

Pleasant open exchange of ideas and opinions here but only 2016 can bring about the ramnification of AGR 2.0.

The bigger problem may be that this discussion may soon end if we don't get back into the program with the new Bank of America AGR card.

Three weeks to go and no news so far! I just wonder if AGR members will be on BOA's mailing list and will receive a solicitation for the card? .


----------



## Larry H.

I still haven't found what the statement on line about the points and how long they will be honored means? It says:

 Amtrak Guest Rewards® MasterCard® cardholders‘ points will not expire as long as your credit card account is open.

If the cards are being eliminated the end of Sept then are your accumulated points also no longer valid? Something we all need to know? 

Larry


----------



## Ryan

It's been posted here, no your points will not expire.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

dlagrua said:


> Pleasant open exchange of ideas and opinions here but only 2016 can bring about the ramnification of AGR 2.0.
> 
> The bigger problem may be that this discussion may soon end if we don't get back into the program with the new Bank of America AGR card.
> 
> Three weeks to go and no news so far! I just wonder if AGR members will be on BOA's mailing list and will receive a solicitation for the card? .


Dennis, it has been mentioned multiple times on AU (and probably on FlyerTalk) that 9/12 is the date we will hear about the new credit card.I'm sure BoA already has our contact info because several of us have posted receiving pre-qualified offers for BoA's vanilla card this past week.

As I told Jim, hold your horses, we will hear stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Larry H.

Just curious then why does it say that they won't expire as long as your credit card account is open? I don't understand what their point is?

Larry


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Larry H. said:


> Just curious then why does it say that they won't expire as long as your credit card account is open? I don't understand what their point is?
> 
> Larry


Are you quoting from new AGR info or from the old AGR M/C info?


----------



## Ryan

I'm not sure what's confusing to you.

Points expiration rules today: points expire after 3 years of no paid Amtrak travel. Unless you have the Chase AGR card, then they never expire.

Points expiration rules after AGR 2.0 starts in January: points expire after 3 years of no account activity (earning in any way, or redemption). There may be a "never expire" credit card benefit, but those details haven't been announced yet.

To "bridge the gap" between the rule sets, AGR has announced that nobody's points will expire between September 30 and January of 2016. This prevents the scenario where someone who hasn't had paid travel in the last three years, but whose points have expired due to their possession of the Chase AGR card, having their points expire when the Chase AGR card ceases to exist on 9/30.


----------



## Ryan

Why let the facts get in the way of a good rant?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

Ryan said:


> This prevents the scenario where someone who hasn't had paid travel in the last three years, but whose points have expired due to their possession of the Chase AGR card, having their points expire when the Chase AGR card ceases to exist on 9/30.


Is this what you meant to type?

".... but whose points have *NOT* expired due to their possession of the Chase AGR card,"


----------



## TinCan782

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This prevents the scenario where someone who hasn't had paid travel in the last three years, but whose points have expired due to their possession of the Chase AGR card, having their points expire when the Chase AGR card ceases to exist on 9/30.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you meant to type?
> 
> ".... but whose points have *NOT* expired due to their possession of the Chase AGR card,"
Click to expand...

Our Chase AGR card protected points will be "unprotected" after September 30 and the current 36 month "paid travel" rule will govern. *IF* your situation is such that the 36 months happens to expire during the gap, they will be protected (per the AGR statement mentioned above) until the new program rules (and presumably the new AGR credit card) are in place. You will NOT necessarily lose your points solely because the current Chase credit card program ends.


----------



## Ryan

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> This prevents the scenario where someone who hasn't had paid travel in the last three years, but whose points have expired due to their possession of the Chase AGR card, having their points expire when the Chase AGR card ceases to exist on 9/30.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you meant to type?
> 
> ".... but whose points have *NOT* expired due to their possession of the Chase AGR card,"
Click to expand...

Yes, thanks. Typing on my phone is a pain.


----------



## Larry H.

So then we have not had paid points for travel in the past three years most likely. It sounds like our points then may expire with the card which is the Chase one.

I checked this on the new site about the upcoming changes and that is where I copied the information I put up here so I would think its current. It still sounds to me like if were going to get to use the amount of points we have saved for a trip we may have to get them ordered quickly for a trip? I think my mom has near 90,000 and I have over 40,000. I will keep doing some research on this, it sound as though there is some confusion as to how it all will work, and I may be the one confused,


----------



## jis

No points will expire form the 28th of August until 24th of January. This includes those that hold a Chase AGR Mastercard on the 30th of September. There is an embargo on all point expiry rules until January 24, 2016 per posting by AGR Insider in Flyer Talk.


----------



## jis

There is some evidence that AGR members have already found their way onto BoA's spam list.


----------



## Larry H.

Q: How do I prevent my points from expiring?

So this is from the updated effective 2016 AGW program on line information. According to this points earned with the Amtrak Mastercard will not expire so long as the card account is open. But the cards will not be open when Chase shuts them down latter this year?

[SIZE=1.5em]"A: We‘ve expanded qualifying account activity to include all point earning or redemption activity (including points earned with partners or promotions). So as long as your Amtrak Guest Rewards account shows point earning or redemption activity within 36 months, your points won‘t expire. Amtrak Guest Rewards[/SIZE]®[SIZE=1.5em] MasterCard[/SIZE]®[SIZE=1.5em] cardholders‘ points will not expire as long as your credit card account is open."[/SIZE]

I can't figure any other way to read this?


----------



## StanJazz

If you earn points from your Chase Amtrak card on 9/15/15 you will have partner points on 9/15/15 so without any other earning your points will not expire until 9/15/18.


----------



## Ryan

Larry H. said:


> So then we have not had paid points for travel in the past three years most likely. It sounds like our points then may expire with the card which is the Chase


I'm not quite sure how you can take that away when I said the exact opposite, or how much more clearly we can say your points will not expire before January.


----------



## jis

Oh brother. Larry, you are needlessly raising your own blood pressure by insisting on reading the wrong thing for the info that you want. You need to read this:

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/25363931-post119.html



> We will extend a grace period from 8/27/15 to 1/24/16 when the new rules regarding point expiration will be in place. During this time, members with qualifying earning or redemption activity under the new program rules in the last 36 months will be exempt from point expiration. This includes members who had the Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard from Chase on 9/30/15.
> 
> Anthony


----------



## I always rode the Southern

jis said:


> There is some evidence that AGR members have already found their way onto BoA's spam list.


many banks, including boa have been feeding dinner to my shredder for a long while. It has gotten to the point that the shredder is threatening to go vegan in protest, as it is sick of eating spam,.

Aside from that, I haven't gotten an offer from boa recently.


----------



## tonys96

StanJazz said:


> If you earn points from your Chase Amtrak card on 9/15/15 you will have partner points on 9/15/15 so without any other earning your points will not expire until 9/15/18.


Citation?


----------



## tonys96

jis said:


> Oh brother. Larry, you are needlessly raising your own blood pressure by insisting on reading the wrong thing for the info that you want. You need to read this:
> 
> http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/25363931-post119.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will extend a grace period from 8/27/15 to 1/24/16 when the new rules regarding point expiration will be in place. During this time, members with qualifying earning or redemption activity under the new program rules in the last 36 months will be exempt from point expiration. This includes members who had the Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard from Chase on 9/30/15.
> 
> Anthony
Click to expand...

This says your points will not expire before 1/25/16. If you have not had activity since 1/24/13 your points may expire in 1/26/16, correct?


----------



## Ryan

tonys96 said:


> StanJazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you earn points from your Chase Amtrak card on 9/15/15 you will have partner points on 9/15/15 so without any other earning your points will not expire until 9/15/18.
> 
> 
> 
> Citation?
Click to expand...

The AGR website.


----------



## jis

tonys96 said:


> This says your points will not expire before 1/25/16. If you have not had activity since 1/24/13 your points may expire in 1/26/16, correct?


Of course. No one said that the points will never expire.  In this context "activity" is defined by AGR 2.0 and not the previous definition.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Is a claim that is only posted on Flyertalk legally actionable? I've looked for the promise of paused expiration posted anywhere on Amtrak's own sites and haven't found it yet. I'm not saying Amtrak won't honor this promise, but it does seem odd to me that this information is apparently only being posted to a single third party forum and not through any of their own delivery methods.


----------



## jis

The evidence that I have is that I have never received anything from BoA until this week


----------



## jis

Yes, I do find it odd that there is no one single place where one can go to find the information in a consolidated form. In my opinion this information should have been added to the FAQ at the AGR site but the last time I looked it has not bee. I am shooting off an IM to Anthony pointing this out and see what happens.


----------



## tonys96

jis said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This says your points will not expire before 1/25/16. If you have not had activity since 1/24/13 your points may expire in 1/26/16, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. No one said that the points will never expire.  In this context "activity" is defined by AGR 2.0 and not the previous definition.
Click to expand...

Ok. So my AGR credit card kept points from expiring. So if I had no activity on my account since 1/35/13, the card kept the points valid. Since the card is going away, my points will expire on 1/25/16?Anyone in that scenario will need to make a points run before 1/25/16 to keep points earned before the change?


----------



## Ryan

Close. New new rules say that any account activity keeps points from expiring, so in addition to a points run, anything that earns or redeems points will prevent expiration.

It's also likely that one or both of the news cards we'll hear about soon will have the same benefit, so getting one of those cards in place would provide the coverage and prevent expiration.


----------



## PRR 60

tonys96 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This says your points will not expire before 1/25/16. If you have not had activity since 1/24/13 your points may expire in 1/26/16, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. No one said that the points will never expire.  In this context "activity" is defined by AGR 2.0 and not the previous definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So my AGR credit card kept points from expiring. So if I had no activity on my account since 1/35/13, the card kept the points valid. Since the card is going away, my points will expire on 1/25/16?Anyone in that scenario will need to make a points run before 1/25/16 to keep points earned before the change?
Click to expand...

If you have earned one point from any source, or redeemed one point for any purpose in the last three years, your points will not expire on January 25. Now, if you had absolutely no AGR activity in the last three years, then your points could be in trouble come January 24. Go buy anything with your present AGR card between now and September 30, and you'll be OK.


----------



## tonys96

PRR 60 said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This says your points will not expire before 1/25/16. If you have not had activity since 1/24/13 your points may expire in 1/26/16, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. No one said that the points will never expire.  In this context "activity" is defined by AGR 2.0 and not the previous definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok. So my AGR credit card kept points from expiring. So if I had no activity on my account since 1/35/13, the card kept the points valid. Since the card is going away, my points will expire on 1/25/16?Anyone in that scenario will need to make a points run before 1/25/16 to keep points earned before the change?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you have earned one point from any source, or redeemed one point for any purpose in the last three years, your points will not expire on January 25. Now, if you had absolutely no AGR activity in the last three years, then your points could be in trouble come January 24. Go buy anything with your present AGR card between now and September 30, and you'll be OK.
Click to expand...

Thanks. That scenario was NOT directly addressed on the AGR website, contrary to a previous post.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

jis said:


> The evidence that I have is that I have never received anything from BoA until this week


Same here.


----------



## Ryan

Yes, you have to apply a little bit of critical thought and reading comprehension. It's really not that difficult.

I'm not sure how much more clear "we'll be expanding qualifying account activity to include both earning and using points versus just paid travel" needs to be.


----------



## Ryan

Maybe a picture will help...


----------



## tonys96

Ryan said:


> Maybe a picture will help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAmtrak Forum1441986339.460243.jpg


Understanding the question is paramount. The question was, if you had no activity since 1/24/13, but your points were kept valid by having the AGR MC, would you lose them on 1/25/16? Just having the card does not necessarily mean you use the card.PRR 60 answered it, correctly, I believe.

Thank you for your input though. It did answer a completely different question about points earned by the card counting toward non expiration of points now. So a points run before 1/24/15 is not necessary, just using the card before 9/30 will suffice. That is what it seems, anyway.


----------



## fairviewroad

AmtrakBlue said:


> it has been mentioned multiple times on AU (and probably on FlyerTalk) that 9/12 is the date we will hear about the new credit card.


Seems odd that a financial services product would be rolled out on a Saturday. But I guess there's no specific reason why that couldn't happen.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Where does Amtrak say that the new rules apply retroactively to past events? Is there a snarky screen shot for that?


----------



## Ryan

tonys96 said:


> Understanding the question is paramount. The question was, if you had no activity since 1/24/13, but your points were kept valid by having the AGR MC, would you lose them on 1/25/16?


Answered in post #253:

Points expiration rules after AGR 2.0 starts in January: points expire after 3 years of no account activity (earning in any way, or redemption).


----------



## rusty spike

fairviewroad said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> it has been mentioned multiple times on AU (and probably on FlyerTalk) that 9/12 is the date we will hear about the new credit card.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems odd that a financial services product would be rolled out on a Saturday. But I guess there's no specific reason why that couldn't happen.
Click to expand...

Generally speaking, negative news is always released on Friday or Saturday, since most folks are out enjoying the weekend. And most folks, IMO, view this transition in a negative light. YMMV.


----------



## tonys96

Ryan said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Understanding the question is paramount. The question was, if you had no activity since 1/24/13, but your points were kept valid by having the AGR MC, would you lose them on 1/25/16?
> 
> 
> 
> Answered in post #253:
> 
> Points expiration rules after AGR 2.0 starts in January: points expire after 3 years of no account activity (earning in any way, or redemption).
Click to expand...

Thank you again for answering that question! However PRR 60 seems to have answered my specific question, correctly, I believe. Unless or until I see another citation specifically from flyer talk or on AGR website that specifically answers that specific question, I will continue to work under the premise offered by PRR60, which seems to be correct.

The last paragraph of post 253 seems to just be conjecture. I have not seen citations otherwise.

Thank you again, I do think your answer is entirely correct, as far as it goes.


----------



## willem

Also, it gives people time to reread and discuss before calling and using valuable time with a real person.


----------



## Ryan

It's not a conjecture, it's exactly what the AGR website says in the screenshot.

Again, exercise a minimum amount of reading comprehension and critical thought. It's not complicated.


----------



## Larry H.

Well I decided it was time to call Amtrak and Mastercard.

Basically master card said that it would have been helpful if Amtrak had included the fact that the points will go on for 36 months after the last transaction, which they don't exactly in that line I have referenced. They as said will be stopping all of their amtrak activity on Sept 30. Which we knew.

Amtrak also confirmed that you points will continue to be good until either 36 months after the last transaction, which she told me would mean the points I just had accounted to my account this month. So its not just for travel or purchases but your accumulating points count as well. She also said that in a couple of weeks we should get an offer of another Master Card which will continue the building of points to your account.

Its too bad it is so hard to understand for some of us, the women at both locations said they have been swamped with calls questioning how this would take place. Thanks to Ryan an others who tired to get this though my thick and elderly scull.


----------



## tonys96

Ryan said:


> It's not a conjecture, it's exactly what the AGR website says in the screenshot.
> 
> Again, exercise a minimum amount of reading comprehension and critical thought. It's not complicated.


No need to get snarky, is there? My posts asking this legitimate question have always been polite. I am sorry you feel the need to be otherwise.


----------



## tonys96

Devil said:


> Where does Amtrak say that the new rules apply retroactively to past events? Is there a snarky screen shot for that?


Any validation would suffice, snarky or not. The screen shot supplied did not seem address my specific question. Perhaps I did not articulate it very well. PRR60 seemed to understand it, though.
It would seem that AGR could simply have the new rules apply from 1/24/15 forward for all AGR members, and reset everyone's three year expiration clock then. Applied across the board, there would be no question.


----------



## Kat314159

From a technology perspective it seems natural to me: new credit card app= new software = server bounce = server maintenance window =late night/weekend


----------



## jis

Tony, if you want to hear an answer from the horse's mouth, go to the FlyerTalk Forum on AGR and send an IM to AGRInsider. And while at it also suggest to him that he arrange to update the FAQ at the AGR site with the answer. That would help everyone. I have already requested him to add the business about the moratorium on points expiration to the FAQ. Just did it this morning. So give it some time for him to act on it. Thanks much.

What you are getting here is all second hand hearsay which may or may not be correct. They are just best efforts by well meaning individuals, though some of their style of presentation may leave a bit to be desired in the eyes of some.


----------



## tonys96

jis said:


> Tony, if you want to hear an answer from the horse's mouth, go to the FlyerTalk Forum on AGR and send an IM to AGRInsider. And while at it also suggest to him that he arrange to update the FAQ at the AGR site with the answer. That would help everyone. I have already requested him to add the business about the moratorium on points expiration to the FAQ. Just did it this morning. So give it some time for him to act on it. Thanks much.
> 
> What you are getting here is all second hand hearsay which may or may not be correct. They are just best efforts by well meaning individuals, though some their style of presentation may leave a bit to be desired in the eyes of some.


Great idea!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

tonys96 said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tony, if you want to hear an answer from the horse's mouth, go to the FlyerTalk Forum on AGR and send an IM to AGRInsider. And while at it also suggest to him that he arrange to update the FAQ at the AGR site with the answer. That would help everyone. I have already requested him to add the business about the moratorium on points expiration to the FAQ. Just did it this morning. So give it some time for him to act on it. Thanks much.
> 
> What you are getting here is all second hand hearsay which may or may not be correct. They are just best efforts by well meaning individuals, though some their style of presentation may leave a bit to be desired in the eyes of some.
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea!
Click to expand...

I agree that it's a good idea but why does it have to be via private message? Does Anthony not respond to public comments anymore?


----------



## PaulM

tonys96 said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a conjecture, it's exactly what the AGR website says in the screenshot.
> 
> Again, exercise a minimum amount of reading comprehension and critical thought. It's not complicated.
> 
> 
> 
> No need to get snarky, is there? My posts asking this legitimate question have always been polite. I am sorry you feel the need to be otherwise.
Click to expand...

Could the Amspeak expert please parse the last sentence in

[SIZE=1.5em]"A: We‘ve expanded qualifying account activity to include all point earning or redemption activity (including points earned with partners or promotions). So as long as your Amtrak Guest Rewards account shows point earning or redemption activity within 36 months, your points won‘t expire. Amtrak Guest Rewards[/SIZE]®[SIZE=1.5em] MasterCard[/SIZE]®[SIZE=1.5em] cardholders‘ points will not expire as long as your credit card account is open."[/SIZE]

When Larry first posted it out of context, I assumed he had stumbled on an AGR 1.0 rule. Otherwise is makes no sense. It's like saying A is true if 1=2. In addition "Amtrak Guest Rewards® MasterCard® cardholders‘ points" seems ambiguous. It could easily be interpreted by a layman to refer only to the points earned by the card. But I suspect it really means all AGR points earned by an AGR member who happens to have the card. But then that's a useless statement.

It would have been more useful to point Larry, or anyone else stumbling on this gobbly-gook for the first time, to post #253. Or even better, an official Amtrak statement written for the layman, not for the legal profession.


----------



## Bob Dylan

According to a post on the AGR Forum on Flyer Talk ( sorry no link) the 2 New BOA AGR Cards info is out.

Sounds interesting, the no fee Card is similar to the present Chase AGR MC and the Upgraded Premium Card ( annual fee $79) sounds pretty good for AGR Membsrs that are heavy users of Amtrak!

They will be Master Cards, not VISA!

Check it out for yourself, we await full details and info from AGR and BOA. Wish the check was in the mail!!!

Edit: Thanks for the Link Chris!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Link: http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2015/09/11/details-of-the-2-new-amtrak-credit-cards-revealed/

Initial thoughts...

> I have no reason to doubt the veracity of his release based on the source

> Annual fee will hopefully be waived in the future once new signups begin to dry up

> I would happily accept a larger minimum spend if augmented by a larger signup bonus

> I would prefer 4/5 points on direct Amtrak travel spend to counter the devaluation

> Upgrades and passes are not important to me but it should help folks swallow the fee

> I would strongly prefer a 5% discount over a 5% rebate but I doubt that's an accident

> TQP's are probably the biggest news for folks who desire and benefit from status

> I'm surprised foreign network fees are waived for a card that targets domestic travel

> The no fee card seems like a reasonable replacement for low volume travelers

Overall I would say this looks like a reasonable offer from the perspective of the issuer even though it does not go far enough to counter the next wave of devaluations in my view.


----------



## Eris

I hope that the part where $1 in (non-Amtrak, non-travel) charges gives an AGR point is just assumed and that's why it's not listed there...

Companion tickets are good for a coach fare? So for $79/yr, I'd get a free ticket for my (over age 12) kid when we go see their dad at the other end of the Coast Starlight? Can they be used for an open-sleeper sort of ticket, to add someone to one's sleeper accommodation without paying their rail fare?

How do upgrade certificates work?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Eris said:


> I hope that the part where $1 in (non-Amtrak, non-travel) charges gives an AGR point is just assumed and that's why it's not listed there...
> 
> Companion tickets are good for a coach fare? So for $79/yr, I'd get a free ticket for my (over age 12) kid when we go see their dad at the other end of the Coast Starlight? Can they be used for an open-sleeper sort of ticket, to add someone to one's sleeper accommodation without paying their rail fare?
> 
> How do upgrade certificates work?


Upgrade coupons are only good for business class on Regular Trains that have it, and Acela First Class! Not good for Sleepers. 
Companion tickets are only good for Coach, not in Sleepers.

The One (1) Lounge Pass is sort of chessy for a $79 annual fee and spending Big Bucks on the Credit Card.

The rest of the benefits don't sound bad! If you travel alot on Amtrak it looks like it will be worth the $79 Annual Fee.

Otherwise, there are lots of Better Cards out there!


----------



## Railroad Bill

Devil's Advocate said:


> Link: http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2015/09/11/details-of-the-2-new-amtrak-credit-cards-revealed/
> 
> Initial thoughts...
> 
> > I have no reason to doubt the veracity of his release based on the source
> 
> > Annual fee will hopefully be waived in the future once new signups begin to dry up
> 
> > I would happily accept a larger minimum spend if augmented by a larger signup bonus
> 
> > I would prefer 4/5 points on direct Amtrak travel spend to counter the devaluation
> 
> > Upgrades and passes are not important to me but it should help folks swallow the fee
> 
> > I would strongly prefer a 5% discount over a 5% rebate but I doubt that's an accident
> 
> > TQP's are probably the biggest news for folks who desire and benefit from status
> 
> > I'm surprised foreign network fees are waived for a card that targets domestic travel
> 
> > The no fee card seems like a reasonable replacement for low volume travelers
> 
> Overall I would say this looks like a reasonable offer from the perspective of the issuer even though it does not go far enough to counter the next wave of devaluations in my view.


Just as an aside, it seems strange that the name of the two cards might be switched? It would seem that the platinum card should be the higher class card with a fee instead of the regular World Master Card. And since Anthony has not officially released any information on Flyertalk, I will wait for his announcement before making further comments.


----------



## Kat314159

Railroad Bill said:


> Devil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://viewfromthewing.boardingarea.com/2015/09/11/details-of-the-2-new-amtrak-credit-cards-revealed/
> 
> Initial thoughts...
> 
> > I have no reason to doubt the veracity of his release based on the source
> 
> > Annual fee will hopefully be waived in the future once new signups begin to dry up
> 
> > I would happily accept a larger minimum spend if augmented by a larger signup bonus
> 
> > I would prefer 4/5 points on direct Amtrak travel spend to counter the devaluation
> 
> > Upgrades and passes are not important to me but it should help folks swallow the fee
> 
> > I would strongly prefer a 5% discount over a 5% rebate but I doubt that's an accident
> 
> > TQP's are probably the biggest news for folks who desire and benefit from status
> 
> > I'm surprised foreign network fees are waived for a card that targets domestic travel
> 
> > The no fee card seems like a reasonable replacement for low volume travelers
> 
> Overall I would say this looks like a reasonable offer from the perspective of the issuer even though it does not go far enough to counter the next wave of devaluations in my view.
> 
> 
> 
> Just as an aside, it seems strange that the name of the two cards might be switched? It would seem that the platinum card should be the higher class card with a fee instead of the regular World Master Card. And since Anthony has not officially released any information on Flyertalk, I will wait for his announcement before making further comments.
Click to expand...

Platinum in MasterCard is the step below a World.


----------



## George K

Practically speaking, is there really a difference between a MasterCard and a Visa?


----------



## printman2000

George K said:


> Practically speaking, is there really a difference between a MasterCard and a Visa?


SAMs Club only takes MasterCard, not Visa. That is the only place I know where it matters.


----------



## Bob Dylan

George K said:


> Practically speaking, is there really a difference between a MasterCard and a Visa?


Nope, they are competetors after the same business. 
I know Master Card claims their Card is accepted World Wide in Many thousands of More places than VISA??????

Also some Merchants have had falling outs with Card Companies, and only take certain Cards. ( Wal-Mart/Costco/Sam's Club etc.)

I have both ( plus Amex back in my heavy Business travel days) and found them to be basically the same.


----------



## SarahZ

The toll booths on the Skyway only accepted MC the last time I actually used a credit card there, but they may have changed in the past couple of years. Either way, it was a giant pain, as I only had a Visa at the time and no change. I had to push the call button like a moron and provide my card number over the phone. :angry:


----------



## tonys96

Eris said:


> I hope that the part where $1 in (non-Amtrak, non-travel) charges gives an AGR point is just assumed and that's why it's not listed there...


Good catch. Maybe tomorrow's roll out will clarify.


----------



## Eris

What cards doesn't Wal-Mart take??

Costco has an exclusive agreement with American Express right now (used to be with Discover... and starting next Spring, will be switching to Visa!); I wouldn't say they had a falling-out with anyone. I don't know the history of Sam's Club's credit card agreements, but the internet tells me they take WalMart credit cards, MasterCard, & Discover in store.


----------



## SarahZ

willem said:


> Also, it gives people time to reread and discuss before calling and using valuable time with a real person.


Like many major banks, Bank of America has 24/7 customer service.


----------



## BCL

SarahZ said:


> willem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it gives people time to reread and discuss before calling and using valuable time with a real person.
> 
> 
> 
> Like many major banks, Bank of America has 24/7 customer service.
Click to expand...

Perhaps in the Philippines or India. I've called stuff into my bank and yeah it was someone from India. However, I've also heard a South Asian accent and the call center guy swore to me that while he was from India, the call center was in Texas.

However, when I've called into BofA, I did get someone who did seem American, and not simply someone in a foreign country with accent reduction training.


----------



## SarahZ

I've worked with many people who've had Indian, Middle Eastern, and various Asian accents, and I felt so awful for them. About 50% of the time, they had to try to convince the person on the other end that the call center was in Michigan, and yes their name really is Amy, and they simply have an accent. I got frustrated and angry just listening to their end of it. They were awesome reps, and it was such a waste of their time and the customers to go through that rigmarole.

Considering that many call centers are in big cities, which are melting pots, it amazes me that people INSIST that anyone with an accent must be located overseas. Many call centers in America are open until midnight or later, so getting a rep with an accent at 11:00 p.m. doesn't necessarily mean they're located in another country.


----------



## inspiration100

To my understanding the last time I went, Sams Club only accepts Mastercard in-store as printman2000 mentioned. I think they might accept both at gas stations?


----------



## Eris

inspiration100 said:


> To my understanding the last time I went, Sams Club only accepts Mastercard in-store as printman2000 mentioned. I think they might accept both at gas stations?


Veering pretty far here, topicwise, but this is where I read that they accept Discover:

http://help.samsclub.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1551/~/accepted-payment-methods


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

For someone who normally wants nothing to do with Fee Cards, I may just pony up the $79 vig. My only question is what are the 1,000 Qualifying Points for every $5K spent all about-are those straight Points that go into the Kitty?

Now if I can just Amtrak to open a Metroplitan Lounge in Norman and offer Biz Class on the _*Heartland Flyer*_


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

With some of the perks coming from the new AGR Cards, that may help soften the nastiness of the 2.0 Program.


----------



## Ryan

Straight points that qualify for status, unlike the normal, non-status conferring, points the card otherwise earns.

Max them out by spending $20k on the card and take a $500 trip and you've made Select.


----------



## chrsjrcj

ClubAcela/Metropolitan pass will probably go to waste since the only time I'll be around one is if I'm going sleeper, but the other benefits might be worth it. Better sign up bonus and companion ticket.

And upgrade certificate will be nice since I do find myself on the corridor at least once or twice a year.

Also digging the no foreign transaction fee.


----------



## SteveSFL

Wonder if we can get both cards.


----------



## Bob Dylan

SteveSTX said:


> Wonder if we can get both cards.


No need! If f you're credit is good enough you'll get the World Card with a High Credit Line! 
Just curious why you'd want both, I don't think they'd want to give away Double Bonuses? ( although lots of us that already have a Chase Freedom Card are getting another one as a AGR MC Replacement that we can't decline!!!)


----------



## Anderson

Some general observations regarding the "upgraded" card:
(1) The biggest benefits are the 3 points/dollar on Amtrak spend (which gives you 5 points/dollar on Amtrak spend in aggregate), which takes a lot of the edge off of the devaluation (basically, you're getting 25% more points against a roughly 30% devaluation...so the damage is pretty well controlled there). This also makes the "rebate" value 14.5% to 23.2% (assuming you're redeeming for non-Acela trips...which _really_ is the only thing that makes sense) depending on whether you have status and/or book BC/First.

(2) 4000 TQPs/yr (assuming 20k spend) is tantamount to giving away Select status and should help a lot of folks who were slammed by the end of 100-point minimums. That cuts the required spend for each status tier by $2k (so...$500/yr for Select, $3k/yr for Select Plus, and $8k/yr for Select Executive). Basically, if you have the card a random WAS-NYP r/t on the Acela gives you status (it's not _quite_ there unless you're in a high bucket or First, but it's close enough).

(3) The lounge pass is basically pointless and I'm flooded with upgrades at the moment (SE will do that to you if you don't live on the Corridor) but the third Companion Cube Card is of potential use.

From my POV, the $79 card is absolutely worth it. The extra point per dollar on the $7.5-10k/yr I spend on Amtrak alone is worth somewhere from $200-300. I'm considering the upgrade card to be a null benefit, but the companion card...assume that's another $100 or so/year since those _do_ cover round-trips in coach and IIRC you only have to pay the accommodation charge to get into BC. And the TQPs...well, those are priceless insofar as that ought to more or less ensure I make Select Executive for quite some time.


----------



## Eris

Is there somewhere I can read the terms&conditions for companion coupons?


----------



## CHamilton

Eris said:


> Is there somewhere I can read the terms&conditions for companion coupons?





> Coupon Restrictions:
> 
> Coupon valid for one (1) free companion rail fare with the purchase of one (1) regular (full) adult rail fare. Free companion and paying passenger must reserve at the same time and travel together at all times.
> Valid for travel as one (1) one-way or one (1) roundtrip on one reservation per coupon. For roundtrip usage, both directions of travel must be reserved at the same time.
> Travel blackouts apply: Sep. 4, 2015; Sep. 7, 2015; Oct. 12, 2015; Nov. 24-25, 2015; Nov. 28-29, 2015; Dec. 19-23, 2015; Dec. 26-30, 2015; Jan. 2-3, 2016; Feb. 12, 2016; Feb. 15, 2016; Mar. 24-25, 2016; Mar. 28, 2016; May 27, 2016; May 30, 2016; Jul. 1, 2016; Jul. 4, 2016; Sep. 2, 2016; Sep. 5, 2016; Oct. 10, 2016
> Valid for travel on all Amtrak service except train/Thruway series 7000 – 8999.
> Free companion offer is not combinable with any discount, coupon, or Amtrak Guest Rewards® redemption travel.
> The eCoupon# is unique to your coupon and valid for one use only. Buying or selling this coupon is prohibited and will invalidate the coupon. Coupon may be transferred to a family member or friend.
> Offer valid for Coach class travel only. Upgrade to Business class or First class (excluding sleeping car accommodations) is available upon full payment of applicable accommodation charges.
> Other restrictions may apply.


----------



## Ispolkom

jimhudson said:


> Just curious why you'd want both, I don't think they'd want to give away Double Bonuses?


Why wouldn't they? Citibank has or had a plethora of American Airlines cards, Visa, Mastercard, even American Express. Mrs. Ispolkom and I collected bonuses on all of them.


----------



## Eris

AGRInsider posted on FT... http://AmtrakGuestRewards.com/Apply

Apparently BoFA hates me more than I would have expected, turned me down flat. I'll call their credit reconsideration line Monday, I guess.


----------



## JayPea

Eris said:


> AGRInsider posted on FT... http://AmtrakGuestRewards.com/Apply
> 
> Apparently BoFA hates me more than I would have expected, turned me down flat. I'll call their credit reconsideration line Monday, I g


Same here. :angry: :angry:


----------



## SteveSFL

Same for me and my other half and we both have excellent credit. Must be some sort of system problem. I would encourage everyone else to wait.

If someone gets approved, please post and let us know so we can feel bad about being rejected.


----------



## JayPea

SteveSTX said:


> Same for me and my other half and we both have excellent credit. Must be some sort of system problem. I would encourage everyone else to wait.
> 
> If someone gets approved, please post and let us know so we can feel bad about being rejected.


I hope that's all it is. That thought did cross my mind too.


----------



## Jim G.

Turned down...776 Fico and pre-approved applications almost every week from BOA. What a joke this whole deal is! Just about ready to tell em' all to shove it!


----------



## Anderson

I'm in the same boat...got that generic offer from BoA that everyone else did. My credit scores are over 760 as well and I've no shortage of income.

I've filed to try and switch my existing BoA card (which I've had for a _long_ time; they acquired it from SunTrust) to the AGR World Card. If _that_ doesn't go through, I'm probably going to hit the roof.

Frankly, depending on what the issue is I'm about to hit the roof with AGR. Yes, I know the onus is on BOA for granting (or not) the credit cards...but considering what I'm hearing on here and FT, and granting it the benefit of the doubt, I'm very much inclined to put the blame at AGR's feet for picking the wrong bank on this one.


----------



## chrsjrcj

Is it explicitly saying denied? In my experience, it's normally a 7-10 day message and they send the reason for denial in the mail.

Must be an issue with BoA or AGR. I'm certainly holding off on applying until it's certain that any issues have been resolved. Or maybe try applying over the phone.


----------



## Anderson

The website explicitly denied the request. With my phone-in to convert, I got a more standard "will get back with you within about a week" response.


----------



## Carolina Special

If you switch an existing BOA card to Amtrak, won't you lose the signup bonus? That's why I was going to apply separately. I'm not going to do anything until it is clear that applications are actually being accepted.

I'm not seeing Amtrak show up on the list of credit cards available at the BOA web site (the all cards list), which suggests it is not fully setup there, despite the AGR link.


----------



## jis

BofA may just be meeting expectations fully.  It could take them a week or two to get anything working properly as some know from past experience with them


----------



## Carolina Special

Yep, given my past experiences with their other accounts, this is about par for the course. Unfortunately.


----------



## CHamilton

I am an existing B of A card customer. Hasn't helped.

Online: Turned down.

Call 1: Five minutes fighting with their phone tree. The representative said that it was not possible to convert my existing card (which I hardly use) to the new card. Told me to call and ask for the sales department after 5 am PT.

Call 2: Fought with their phone tree again. The representative said that the hours for sales actually started at 6 am PT.

Call 3: Fought with their phone tree again. The representative gave me a number for their sales department and transferred me. Fought with yet another phone tree, but eventually heard a message that the sales department is currently closed, even though it was well after the time the recording stated. Hung up on me.

Sorry, Amtrak, I give up. You will not be getting any credit card income from me. I'll continue to pay for my tickets with American Express.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I'll take the advice given and hold off for a week or two before I apply. Even then, I expect to be turned down because of insufficient income. It happens every time, even though my credit score is consistently around 800 to 810.


----------



## tonys96

I _*might*_ apply for the no fee card someday. Not anytime soon. Although I am as unhappy with all the changes as I can possibly be, I would put no store in folks being turned down for the new card at this early date, but think it has just not been all set up in the BoA system yet. I do think in a few days (or sooner) applications will go through smoothly.

The fee card is of no value to me, as I do not get anywhere near status levels, nor do I spend $20k on a card, ever. The no fee card looks a lot like the current card, and it might be worth considering, despite the 20 to 30 point FICO hit the application would cause. (I know the hit for an application is 20 to 30 points, as I considered a new car and that application was the sole change to my credit profile and from one month to the next the drop was 22 points)


----------



## tonys96

tonys96 said:


> Eris said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that the part where $1 in (non-Amtrak, non-travel) charges gives an AGR point is just assumed and that's why it's not listed there...
> 
> 
> 
> Good catch. Maybe tomorrow's roll out will clarify.
Click to expand...

The roll out did clarify. 1 point per $ everywhere else.


----------



## jis

Yeah, I might apply by the end of the year if I can remember to do so by then. Besides, I don't really plan to spend all that much on Amtrak in the next six months anyway. My travels in this period, that is not already paid for, involve places that Amtrak does not go to and timframes that Amtrak cannot meet. So no urgency at all. I have plenty of other cards that give me 2 points per $ and transferable for transportation in general.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Or as jis has been known to say: Looks like the Keystone Kops are running BOAs Credit Card operations!

Perhaps BOA doesn't want those of us with excellent Credit and that pay off our bill monthly?

If this is how it's going to be with BOA, a constant hassle, think I'll just stick with Chase Sapphire Preferred and my Credit Union VISA. ( to be fair, the fact that Chase is forcing those of us that already have their Card(S) to take the Freedom VISA is Marx Brothers material!)

Today is D- Day, maybe we'll get something official from the Marketing Weasels @ AGR and BOA???


----------



## jis

jimhudson said:


> Today is D- Day, maybe we'll get something official from the Marketing Weasels @ AGR and BOA???


AGR and BOA charging at the beaches of Normandy  but the boat sank on the way?


----------



## Ryan

jis said:


> Yeah, I might apply by the end of the year if I can remember to do so by then. Besides, I don't really plan to spend all that much on Amtrak in the next six months anyway. My travels in this period, that is not already paid for, involve places that Amtrak does not go to and timframes that Amtrak cannot meet. So no urgency at all. I have plenty of other cards that give me 2 points per $ and transferable for transportation in general.


I'm in the exact same boat. I'll hang back and maybe be tempted by a larger sign up bonus some day. For now, my focus is on work trips (Marriott, Southwest/Delta/AA) and building up UR points for transfer to United to support a trip to Scotland next summer/fall. What would get me moving would be removing the 4k cap on TQP through spend. I'd pump a lot more spending through the card to get close to SE (Select isn't valuable to me, but the lounge access that comes with SE would be worthwhile for my 2x daily trips through WAS).



jimhudson said:


> Today is D- Day, maybe we'll get something official from the Marketing Weasels @ AGR and BOA???


More official than the AGR site someone posted? https://amtrakguestrewards.com/Apply


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ryan beat me to this,( its earlier out here in flyover country,) but also Flyertalk/AGR Forum has a post by Anthony( AGR Insider)with the link and several posts ( including some of our members) talking about being turned down by BOA, and the Circle Game that BOA is making you play when you apply for the New Cards.


----------



## HenryK

Got turned down by BOA, too. Gonna wait for the explanatory letter.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Ya gotta hand it to Boardman, he sure knows how to alienate his best customers. It really begins to seem like he cut a deal to slowly kill Amtrak through a death of a thousand cuts - literally and figuratively - with congress and the freights. No wonder the freights went along with him being named "Railroader of the Year" a few years back, 'cause he sure is 'railroading' Amtrak into the communal toilet in the Viewliner IIs.

Looks like I'm going to keep burning points instead of earning them. I'll get my credit card 'rebates' elsewhere, TYVM.


----------



## jis

HenryK said:


> Got turned down by BOA, too. Gonna wait for the explanatory letter.


If this is due to their excellent IT system fouling up again, you may or may not get one, depending on where the ball got dropped  As you can see I have exceedingly high regard for their IT system


----------



## George K

Chase Sapphire Preferred is my go-to card as of now. As long as I can x-fer points from UR to AGR, I see no reason to switch at the moment....

....other than the sign on bonus.

I'll wait.


----------



## SteveSFL

Well the signup bonus (20k) is worth as much as $2,000 under the current system and $579 under the new system, so I think that's a pretty good reason to sign up now.


----------



## Ryan

That's a pretty valid point if you're going to sign up, bang out the required spend to collect the 20k and then book a trip under the old rules? That is a nice little loophole.


----------



## rusty spike

Yep, I have 4 words for AGR and BofA..."Thanks, but No Thanks"

I might reconsider if they sweeten the pot on sign-up bonuses. (3 years ago Chase/AGR offered 32,000 points after spending $500 in new purchases). Being out here in "flyover country" with zero Amtrak service in the 6th largest U.S. city it is very hard to earn points on Amtrak travel. I must rely on the 1% rebate for other purchases and the shopping portal. So I will look into other travel cards. Plus the devaluation of points will most likely make Amtrak travel a rare experience for me in the future. Like Bob Hope used to say, "Thanks for the memories...."


----------



## blondninja

Yeah, same thing happened to me! Excellent credit, had a B of A mortgage (paid off), had MBNA and B of A credit cards in past, AGR member, other credit cards, never late, have my credit reports and score too.

B of A is closed last night. What major bank is closed nowadays? I waited until 9 am EST per their recording to call in today, it was almost 11 am EST and recording still says closed to call back after 9 am! 

Spoke to someone, cannot do anything, no way to be transferred somewhere else or find out why you were denied. Must wait for letter in mail to then get your free credit report (which I already have.)

What a joke! They made a big blunder on this. Could there be a worse launch? I will think twice about this in the future.


----------



## Anderson

I've got two words for AGR right now, and they're not "Merry Christmas". I'm actually mad enough to consider complaining to Congress for the handling of this whole affair; worse for Amtrak, my "hot anger" from the devaluation is giving way to "cold anger" over what is now a complete disaster. The whole handling of the devaluation/reshuffle was bad enough, but when you've got multiple high credit score customers unable to get the new credit card (pretty much regardless of why) it tells me that AGR did not, at a bare minimum, ask the right questions. I'm not going to hold anyone at AGR personally responsible, but I AM going to hold AGR management collectively responsible for this mess.

FWIW, I went and got a fresh credit report right after this. Like I said, numbers from both agencies showed me over 760 (one was substantially over it).

I just wish the airlines on the East Coast didn't collectively suck so badly.

Edit: I went ahead and filed for the Virgin Atlantic card from BOA that I'd been looking at for a while as well, mainly because...well, if I'm going to take a lump for an application going out, I'm going to try and hope that multiple rapid-fire hard pulls doesn't do as much damage as a batch of them scattered over several weeks or months would (I think several of the reporting agencies handle a bunch of similar "hard pulls" at once as a single one because, for example, people end up needing to do them when shopping for a mortgage). _THAT one_, from the same bank, did not get a summary refusal. No idea what the difference is, but now...ARGH!


----------



## me_little_me

http://agr.amtrak.com/apply/

Now the question - which to choose?

World card - $79/year more ($0 vs $79)

WC gives you 8K more points (valued at $0.0289/point = $231 in points (but only first year)

WC More travel points - value depends on how much paid travel you do but 2pts/$ is good: _"Earn 2 Points for every $1 of Net Purchases charged at eligible Non-Amtrak travel merchants, which include: airlines, car rental agencies, hotels, motels, inns, and resorts, steamship/cruise lines, and travel agencies."_

WC Companion/upgrade/Acela lounge pass - useful if no other free way into clubs

WC TQP - useful if you can hit the TQP number

Conclusion (for me) - definitely worth the world card for anyone for the first year.

Future years probably worthwhile but not necessarily.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

OlympianHiawatha said:


> With some of the perks coming from the new AGR Cards, that may help soften the nastiness of the 2.0 Program.


What perks?

Can someone post here a copy of the new AGR card perks, or post a link to the webpage for such?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/65160-new-amtrak-guest-rewards-mastercard-arriving-fall-2015/page-15

Post #288


----------



## TinCan782

http://agr.amtrak.com/apply/


----------



## pennyk

MODERATOR NOTE: many comments that related to the new credit card that were posted in the "general" AGR 2.0 thread have been moved to this thread.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

SteveSTX said:


> Well the signup bonus (20k) is worth as much as $2,000 under the current system and $579 under the new system, so I think that's a pretty good reason to sign up now.





Ryan said:


> That's a pretty valid point if you're going to sign up, bang out the required spend to collect the 20k and then book a trip under the old rules? That is a nice little loophole.


That's my current plan - to me, the 20,000 points are totally worth the initial $79 annual fee (I'd reevaluate after having the card for a year or so). I was planning on applying for the card & using it immediately, as they say in the fine print that it takes 8-12 weeks for the bonus points to apply to your account. Assuming I got the physical card by early October and started using it right away, it doesn't leave a whole lot of time to get the bonus & make a reservation before AGR 2.0 rolls out. I hope they get this fixed soon...


----------



## Jim G.

Has anyone been approved by BOA for the new Amtrak card?


----------



## pennyk

A friend of mine just applied on line and was approved.


----------



## SteveSFL

I just reapplied and got "Pending".


----------



## oregon pioneer

pennyk said:


> A friend of mine just applied on line and was approved.


I am glad to hear that, but I am still going to wait a few days.... Hubby and I have excellent credit (ALWAYS pay our bills on time and in full), but very low income right now. I would like to hear some more success stories before I risk that application.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

pennyk said:


> MODERATOR NOTE: many comments that related to the new credit card that were posted in the "general" AGR 2.0 thread have been moved to this thread.


Ah, that's why answers to my question appear above/before it.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

oregon pioneer said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine just applied on line and was approved.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear that, but I am still going to wait a few days.... Hubby and I have excellent credit (ALWAYS pay our bills on time and in full), but very low income right now. I would like to hear some more success stories before I risk that application.
Click to expand...

I wonder if some people are getting denied because they are applying for "too many" credit cards at nearly the same time. Remember, many of us are also applying for a new Chase Freedom card (even if we don't want it).


----------



## StanJazz

We are not applying for the Freedom. Our old Amtrak card is changing into a Freedom. It will be the same account, not a new account. Just a different account number.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> oregon pioneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine just applied on line and was approved.
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad to hear that, but I am still going to wait a few days.... Hubby and I have excellent credit (ALWAYS pay our bills on time and in full), but very low income right now. I would like to hear some more success stories before I risk that application.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wonder if some people are getting denied because they are applying for "too many" credit cards at nearly the same time. Remember, many of us are also applying for a new Chase Freedom card (even if we don't want it).
Click to expand...

Just to be clear you're claiming that Chase is running an unsolicited hard credit check on every single holder of the current AGR card and then handing everyone a new Freedom card regardless of the score?


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie

Devil's Advocate said:


> Just to be clear you're claiming that Chase is running an unsolicited hard credit check on every single holder of the current AGR card and then handing everyone a new Freedom card regardless of the score?


Credit Card companies do that periodically anyway. Why do you think Chase needs that six to eight weeks between closing our old AGR Mastercard, and issuing the new Freedom Visa card?

And yes, it would not surprise me if some AGR MasterCard holders, aren't issued a new Freedom Visa card, if their score is low, or substantially lower than it was when they applied for the AGR MasterCard.


----------



## blondninja

I hadn't applied for a credit card at all in 2015, so that can't be the reason why for me.


----------



## Carolina Special

AGR Insider on Flyertalk has posted a short note that Amtrak has been notified of "some technical difficulties with the application process" by BOA. Issue is said to be fixed now and previous applicants deferred or declined will be contacted by BOA.

Personally, I'm going to hold off applying for a couple of days to make sure this is correct, though.


----------



## CHamilton

From http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/25416154-post178.html



> We were notified of some technical difficulties with the application process from Bank of America. The issue is fixed and previous applicants who received a denied or referred message will be contacted by Bank of America with further resolution.
> 
> Anthony Rizos


----------



## me_little_me

Cho Cho Charlie said:


> OlympianHiawatha said:
> 
> 
> 
> With some of the perks coming from the new AGR Cards, that may help soften the nastiness of the 2.0 Program.
> 
> 
> 
> What perks?
> 
> Can someone post here a copy of the new AGR card perks, or post a link to the webpage for such?
Click to expand...

The post just before yours has a link to the AGR page of Amtrak where you can see the differences between the two cards and apply.


----------



## pennyk

I just applied and was approved. According to the website, I should received my World MasterCard credit card in the mail in 7 -10 days.


----------



## TinCan782

Haven't seen anything as to when earning AGR points with the new card begins...October 1, the day after it ends with the Chase card?


----------



## Bob Dylan

Jim G. said:


> Has anyone been approved by BOA for the new Amtrak card?


Nope, they're Closed! LOL


----------



## Ryan

FrensicPic said:


> Haven't seen anything as to when earning AGR points with the new card begins...October 1, the day after it ends with the Chase card?


Presumably as soon as it shows up.


----------



## Bob Dylan

pennyk said:


> I just applied and was approved. According to the website, I should received my World MasterCard credit card in the mail in 7 -10 days.


. 
Congrats Penny! Did you get an E-mail, phone call or snail mail notification?

I applied on the AGR site on the BOA link but haven't heard anything? ( at least I havent been turned down (yet) like several of our good to excellent credit worthy members.

As was said,Anthony did indicate on flyertalk that BOA had fixed the "bug" in their system that was causing the turndowns!( we know and believe Anthony)

So you are our first successful applicant, hopefully all of us get what we need from this offer?!!


----------



## pennyk

jimhudson said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just applied and was approved. According to the website, I should received my World MasterCard credit card in the mail in 7 -10 days.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Congrats Penny! Did you get an E-mail, phone call or snail mail notification?
> 
> I applied on the AGR site on the BOA link but haven't heard anything? ( at least I havent been turned down (yet) like several of our good to excellent credit worthy members.
> 
> As was said,Anthony did indicate on flyertalk that BOA had fixed the "bug" in their system that was causing the turndowns!( we know and believe Anthony)
> 
> So you are our first successful applicant, hopefully all of us get what we need from this offer?!!
Click to expand...

I applied on line and after some "twirling," I received notification on the screen that I was approved, and was informed of the amount of the card's credit limit (which was $500 less than the credit limit of my friend who applied a few hours earlier).

I applied using the link from the AGR website. I input my AGR number and other information. I am not currently a customer of BoA. I am retired, with what I consider pretty good credit. Within the last year, I applied for one credit card.


----------



## inspiration100

So theoretically, we could apply for the new card and use those bonus points on the old zone rewards until January, correct?


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Just got approved. Same credit limit as my Chase AGR.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

inspiration100 said:


> So theoretically, we could apply for the new card and use those bonus points on the old zone rewards until January, correct?


Yes.


----------



## Bob Dylan

inspiration100 said:


> So theoretically, we could apply for the new card and use those bonus points on the old zone rewards until January, correct?


Yes, but you'd have to meet the required spend, and receive the Bonus Points before 1/24/16 in order to book a trip using the current AGR System.
If this happened, you could still book the trip up to 11 Months in advance, so that would give you until 12/??/16 to travel on the Award.


----------



## Bob Dylan

AmtrakBlue said:


> Just got approved. Same credit limit as my Chase AGR.


Congrats! #2!!!


----------



## J-1 3235

Then I must be #3!

I applied this morning, and I am already a BoA customer.

Mike


----------



## Bob Dylan

J-1 3235 said:


> Then I must be #3!
> 
> I applied this morning, and I am already a BoA customer.
> 
> Mike


Did you apply in your name Mike, or did you put down Tom Brady? LOL


----------



## Bruce-C

Just got accepted this morning for the platinum card. I didn't want the yearly fees as I don't charge that much. Same limits as the Chase card.

I guess whatever computer glitch has been fixed.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

I'm in the First Round Pool who all got *REJECTED *before the error was fixed; so I'll wait to see how they handle the follow-up.


----------



## Anderson

I called in and re-applied. I was accepted on the spot. Lower CL than my AGR card (though still substantial).

No idea what's going to happen when my old application gets re-reviewed (that should be an interesting call) or my conversion request gets looked over (another fun on), but I've got the new card approved. Should be here in "7-10 business days" (so...before the end of the month).


----------



## Eris

What number did you call?

I re-applied online and now have that application is in review...


----------



## Carolina Special

I just applied online and was approved for the World card. If you have an existing BOA online account, they'll let you use that login to shorten the process somewhat.


----------



## rogers55

My application went through quickly. Approved but only $5000 limit. The Chase card was much greater. Hopefully if I behave they will increase it soon.

I am still waiting to hear anything from Amtrak on the change. The message they are sending is that they place no value on customers at all.


----------



## Anderson

Eris said:


> What number did you call?
> 
> I re-applied online and now have that application is in review...


866-751-1257


----------



## Amtrak George

Any input/advice on which card to apply for? One has an annual fee, one doesn't; what does everybody recommend?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

If your in the NEC then the fee card is maybe for you. Light user living in fly over country, then the no fee card.

Program is more focus on NEC travel, with a tip towards other corridor user.

Would really depend on how much you spend each year if your a long distance only rider. The magic number is .....

My thinking.


----------



## Amtrak George

Thanks. I don't live near a corridor. My travel usually originates in Memphis and would include a round trip to New Orleans or a long distance trip, averaging a couple of trips per year and almost always in a sleeper.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

My wife just applied for the new BoA card & was accepted. She just applied for her "old" AGR card a year ago, & the new BoA limit is a little higher than the old Chase one.

We chose the fee-based one based on the higher signup bonus, plus the fact that we'll probably have to pay for more trips from now on, so the extra bonus for Amtrak travel (and other travel) might turn out to be useful. Also, the companion vouchers will also help - our short trips to Chicago were in sleepers & essentially free under the old AGR zone system, but under the new system we might as well pay for coach for those short connecting trips, & only get sleepers when necessary.


----------



## NorthShore

So, apparently, your bonus is taxable and boa will issue a 1099. How does that work for points? And is it based upon the old or the new redemption rates?


----------



## George K

NorthShore said:


> So, apparently, your bonus is taxable and boa will issue a 1099. How does that work for points? And is it based upon the old or the new redemption rates?


Do you have a source for that?

The IRS has always maintained that travel on points is not deductible, because points have no intrinsic value. Read post #9 in this tread: http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/65224-100-amtrak-guest-reward-points-equal-250-irs-narp/

If they do have intrinsic value now (i.e. are taxable), it would be interesting to see what value the IRS says they have. Since point travel is now distance based, their value varies from day to day.


----------



## Carolina Special

I think the 1K spend requirement negates the need for a 1099 because the bonus is considered a rebate. If the bonus were just handed over at signup, it may be taxable.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Just applied and my application is under review. I expect to be denied due to low income. In my case, a very high credit rating doesn't mean a thing.


----------



## jis

Carolina Special said:


> I think the 1K spend requirement negates the need for a 1099 because the bonus is considered a rebate. If the bonus were just handed over at signup, it may be taxable.


I think you are spot on. That is why bonuses given out upon opening a bank account are reported on 1099, while rebates offered after spending a bunch of money on this or that are not.


----------



## bobg252

I played the phone game for an hour this morning, kept getting told I would have to wait for my letter and they would review my app and have an answer for me in 30 days...

I kept asking for manager and telling them this was not acceptable, that we know why we were all rejected. and apparently it is fixed now.

I told them that those of us in limbo would just like to know how to get the process going again.

Finally they took my number and admitted they they were working on issue with us in limbo and would call me back in 2-3 business days...

i'll be waiting for that call.............


----------



## Ryan

Or you could spend 5 minutes and do it online again? Others have reported success with that.


----------



## bobg252

Ryan said:


> Or you could spend 5 minutes and do it online again? Others have reported success with that.


that was one of my questions for them was what would happen if I did that, I could get no definite answer from

anyone.

I may just try that, I would wait, except the trip i already have scheduled for the first 2 weeks of oct, i would like to earn

AGR points for my hotels and rentals etc..


----------



## Trailrider1951

Well, I just applied and was approved, for more credit than Chase gave me, LOL. I also am retired, and "lower income" than I used to be, but I have good credit. Now I'm glad I haven't reserved my trip to Seattle in November yet. I can use this trip on this card to count toward receiving the 12000 bonus points.

More free coach trips. Thanks Amtrak!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Just got an E-mail from BOA with an Up Sale offer to apply for the World MC instead of the Lowly Platinum Card!

Since I hadn't applied yet ( was still awaiting further info from AGR, BOA amd and other AU Members, and a better Bonus points offer, I called them.

Was connected with an agent ( "customer service specialist") in India. Since I don't speak English ( I'm from Texas! LOL)we had communication problems.

Finally I was told I had been pre-approved for the Platinum Card with X$$ CL ( Lower than the Chase MC) yada yada. If I wanted to accept, I would receive the Card in 7-10 Business days etc. etc.

If I wanted the World Card, just say the Word.( I do have excellent Credit, but a fixed retirement income).I asked if there was any better better offers on the Bonus Points and other sign-up perks and was told no!

I declined to apply for the World Card since I don't travel that much anymore, won't be riding Amtrak as much under the New AGR2.0 that favors the NEC, and the coupons and the 8,000 points points aren't worth the $79 Annual Fee to me.

Finally decided, what the hey, I'll take the AGR Platinum Card since I'm going to cancel the Mandatory Chase Freedom VISA replacement Card when I receive it! ( you cant opt out, it's a done deal! Bad on Chase for this!)

So in 7-10 Biz Days I'll have a New AGR Platinum MC, a Chase Sapphire Prefered Card, and a Credit Union Signature VISA and be able to answer " What's in your wallet?"

Be interesting to see the expierences others are having, in what looks like a Keystone Kops operation by Chase, BOA and AGR/Amtrak!!!


----------



## Anderson

I saw the mention of that. To quote, "The value of this reward may constitute taxable income to you. You may be issued an Internal Revenue Service Form 1099 (or other appropriate form) that reflects the value of such reward."

The language feels like more of a CYA statement than one of "You _will_ get a 1099".


----------



## SteveSFL

Well, it looks like the concerns about Bank of America were well founded. I called the number this morning to find out about getting my "pending" application approved.

I was initially given the "we'll send you a letter in 30 days" response. I asked to speak to a manager, and I explained to her that this technical difficulty they had was really going to be a problem for the loyal card users. She just said, "sorry there's nothing we can do".

I then explained that this matter is being discussed on various frequent traveler forums and other people have had their applications processed when they called in after the online "pending" issue. She finally offered to take my number and call me back "within 2 to 3 business days."

What a bunch of crap.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Everydaymatters said:


> Just applied and my application is under review. I expect to be denied due to low income. In my case, a very high credit rating doesn't mean a thing.


There is no single rating that all credit decisions are tied to. In fact there are as many as a half dozen ratings that may be consulted at any one time. At this point America's credit rating criteria are so vague, so all encompassing, and so opaque that there is basically no way to fully understand how your various credit ratings are maintained or impacted in any detailed sense. I've seen people who can't manage a budget to save their life receive cards they had no business using. I've seen people who never went into debt and were always very responsible be denied over and over again by every card company. I think what the credit card companies desire most of all are people who are irresponsible enough to repeatedly slip into relatively minor amounts of debt and yet still responsible enough to pay it all back at severely punitive interest rates.

I think the primary reason credit issuers do business with people who can't manage a budget comes from knowing that, unlike a business, consumers can no longer simply wipe the slate clean with bankruptcy. I think the primary reason credit issuers do business with people who have excellent credit is because they know that any given American only needs a single major legal or medical complication to rack up enormous amounts of debt. However, if you manage to reach a low income high safety net period at the end of your life then your value as a credit user is probably rather minimal. Luckily for credit issuers the tax funded safety net at the end of your life is being reduced over time. By the time I'm too old to work the end of life safety net will be worth half of what it was for you. By the time the next generation is too old to work there may be no practical safety net at all.


----------



## Sauve850

I applied and got a pending like others. Took advice and reapplied. Got another pending so I called as others have. Took less than 5 minutes and I was approved she said, twice!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Everydaymatters said:


> Just applied and my application is under review. I expect to be denied due to low income. In my case, a very high credit rating doesn't mean a thing.


Maybe not Betty! I'm in the same Boat and they approved me for the Platinum Card ( lower CL than the Chase MC) and tried to Up- Sell me to the World Card!

If you didn't receive a notification on -line already, I suggest you call, its a Cluster Flub on-line but people are being approved over the phone quickly!

866-751-1257


----------



## chrsjrcj

I applied online and was denied. Called and they said I had insufficient credit history. That's funny because they gave me my first ever credit card. I also have six other cards (including the chase Amtrak card and two Amex cards). I went into the branch and no dice.

What a joke.


----------



## Anderson

I don't think this process has done wonders for anyone's opinion of Bank of America. AGR's got some collateral damage IMHO: At a bare minimum they ought to have insisted on being able to run some applications that "ought" to be accepted through the system. Ideally they would have arranged to auto-convert everyone to the no-fee card, but there might have been an issue in terms of the Chase contract with that. The counter-example (Continental's conversion) was probably a side-effect of the merger happening (something which _probably _triggered a conflict between the existing contracts on both sides).


----------



## bobg252

SteveSTX said:


> Well, it looks like the concerns about Bank of America were well founded. I called the number this morning to find out about getting my "pending" application approved.
> 
> I was initially given the "we'll send you a letter in 30 days" response. I asked to speak to a manager, and I explained to her that this technical difficulty they had was really going to be a problem for the loyal card users. She just said, "sorry there's nothing we can do".
> 
> I then explained that this matter is being discussed on various frequent traveler forums and other people have had their applications processed when they called in after the online "pending" issue. She finally offered to take my number and call me back "within 2 to 3 business days."
> 
> What a bunch of crap.


tha'ts basically a duplicate of my morning ;-)


----------



## JayPea

Re-applied online and got the Pending message. Tried calling and spent 10 minutes on hold and never did get a hold of an agent. If I have to beg and grovel and wait on pins and needles to find out about being accepted it is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Anderson said:


> I don't think this process has done wonders for anyone's opinion of Bank of America.


The people who spoke positively about BOA previously didn't seem to mind (or even notice) that they had nickeled and dimed other customers or that they repeatedly discriminated against minorities or that they nearly bankrupted the country and with risky mortgages and credit default swaps. Policies which helped create a tidal wave of unmitigated financial destruction that eventually spread across the rest of the world. So why would they hold this relatively minor infraction against them now? If anything the pro-BOA folks are probably cheering them on.


----------



## jis

JayPea said:


> Re-applied online and got the Pending message. Tried calling and spent 10 minutes on hold and never did get a hold of an agent. If I have to beg and grovel and wait on pins and needles to find out about being accepted it is not worth the hassle.


Eventually you will be told that either:

1. you will get a letter in 30 days

or

2. You will hear from us in 2 to 3 business days

or if you are really lucky

3. You may even get accepted on the spot. Seems pretty random so far.

But having to wait a few days for a decision is generally not unusual at all. 30 days is beyond any reasonable business concerned with customer service. But then one could have a fun chat about what BoA's business model is


----------



## Jim G.

Here is my laugh for the day...Applied yesterday for the World Card. Denied. Called today and talked to a nice young lady. I told her I heard they had issues with online applications yesterday and I would like her to review my application. After a couple of minutes on hold, she came back and told me that my application was denied and after I received the denial letter I could write in and ask for reconsideration. I have a high Fico score, low CC balance, and never missed a payment in my life. After I hung up, I thought I'd play with BOA a little bit. I went back online and applied for the Platinum card. Same info as for the World Card. In less than 60 seconds, I was approved with a $6000.00 credit line, a confirmation number, and a Thank You for being a BOA customer. Go figure!! I'm still Laughing!


----------



## jis

They would rather not collect the $79 fee from you. Don;t you get it. They are really user friendly


----------



## willem

Apparently one cannot apply for the card at BOA's web site. It isn't listed. Seems odd.

I was looking because I couldn't remember if anyone had commented on whether the 5% rebate for redemptions continued with the new card. The page at AGR's application page says yes, for both cards.

I don't have the Chase AGR card. I booked a rewards trip after Chase stopped offering the AGR card. If I get the BOA card (either one) before I travel, will I get the 5% rebate? Who would decide, BOA or AGR?


----------



## Everydaymatters

jimhudson said:


> Everydaymatters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just applied and my application is under review. I expect to be denied due to low income. In my case, a very high credit rating doesn't mean a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not Betty! I'm in the same Boat and they approved me for the Platinum Card ( lower CL than the Chase MC) and tried to Up- Sell me to the World Card!If you didn't receive a notification on -line already, I suggest you call, its a Cluster Flub on-line but people are being approved over the phone quickly!
> 
> 866-751-1257
Click to expand...

I did as you said, Jim. Surprise! I did get approved! My only income is Social Security, which probably puts me on the same income level as a minimum wage worker at McDonalds. So happy news for low wage employees. Apparently you can get this card as long as you keep paying your bills as agreed.


----------



## Ryan

The 5% rebate happens at the time of booking. Since you didn't have it when you booked, you don't get it.

Since we're still under the old rules, if you get a card now, then cancel and re-book the trip after you get it, you'll get the rebate. Up to ou if it's worth the effort.


----------



## Bob Dylan

And the hits just keep on coming!

Yep, the Bean Counters and Marketing Wizards @ BOA don't seem to want the $79 fee and the Higher Spend that Credit Worthy customers would provide! Unless, as in my case, they do!!!

Cue the Marx Brothers and the Keystone Kops!

Is this any way to run a Railroad, er Bank?????


----------



## Dovecote

My wife and I are planning to apply for the annual fee card. The 20k bonus points for each of us will come in handy for a cross country trip in sleepers before the late January zone elimination. Coupled with the Companion fare and Upgrade certificate the $79 annual fee more than pays for itself.

Before we apply I have a couple of questions that hopefully I can get some guidance on. My wife currently has a BOA Travel Rewards Signature Visa. This is a card she inherited after BOA pulled out of the AGR agreement a few years ago. Would she be able to cancel her existing BOA card and replace it with the new BOA AGR card? If that can be done would her credit score take a ding for canceling the one card?

The other question revolves around annual income on the application form. Does the annual income pertain to individual or household income?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

jis said:


> But having to wait a few days for a decision is generally not unusual at all. 30 days is beyond any reasonable business concerned with customer service. But then one could have a fun chat about what BoA's business model is  though it is not probably as extremely bad as DA makes it sound like


Hundred million in fines and penalties, tens of billions in direct taxpayer bailouts, and hundreds of billions in over-leveraged liability. Who in their right mind considers that less than extremely bad? This kind of attitude is why I don't fear a government shutdown. Average Americans apparently need even more financial pain before they'll bother to look up and take notice of what is going on around them. Perhaps this is just another example of how knowledge is suffering while ignorance is bliss?


----------



## jis

Devil's Advocate said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> But having to wait a few days for a decision is generally not unusual at all. 30 days is beyond any reasonable business concerned with customer service. But then one could have a fun chat about what BoA's business model is  though it is not probably as extremely bad as DA makes it sound like
> 
> 
> 
> Hundred million in fines and penalties, tens of billions in direct taxpayer bailouts, and hundreds of billions in over-leveraged liability. Who in their right mind considers that business as usual?
Click to expand...

DA we are talking customer experience about getting a credit card approved and what the quality of service provided to the customers of credit cards is like.

Of course you are free to rant on and on about everything else that is somewhat irrelevant for this thread, but of course quite relevant in a different context, and at least some of us can just happily keep ignoring your irrelevant rants.


----------



## JayPea

Called again......waited 10 more minutes......just as I was about to hang up in disgust an agent came on line. And I got approved for the World card. Lower credit limit-$5000-but I never spend anywhere near that amount. Glad I got approved but what a pain!


----------



## Devil's Advocate

jis said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> But having to wait a few days for a decision is generally not unusual at all. 30 days is beyond any reasonable business concerned with customer service. But then one could have a fun chat about what BoA's business model is  though it is not probably as extremely bad as DA makes it sound like
> 
> 
> 
> Hundred million in fines and penalties, tens of billions in direct taxpayer bailouts, and hundreds of billions in over-leveraged liability. Who in their right mind considers that business as usual?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DA we are talking customer experience about getting a credit card approved and what the quality of service provided to the customers of credit cards is like.
> 
> Of course you are free to rant on and on about everything else that is somewhat irrelevant for this thread, but of course quite relevant in a different context, and at least some of us can just happily keep ignoring your irrelevant rants.
Click to expand...

Don't worry about me or any of my silly Cassandra rants. On the plus side I'll be laughing when this whole thing finally comes crashing down. Perhaps we'll follow the pleas of the ignorant and let the market implode next time. Or maybe we'll simply run out of trust in our currency. If you refuse to learn from history you're doomed to repeat it. Hopefully I'll get a chance to see the learning in action before I kick off.


----------



## jis

In a different forum/thread focused on that broader topic, I'd even agree with a lot of your position. But typically those things don't play a major or significant role in individuals deciding on whether they want to get a specific AGR credit card or not. That is what this thread is about. It is in the Amtrak Guest Rewards Forum. So no matter how horrendous the crash will be when it happens, I don't see its immediate relevance to making a choice about AGR credit cards and getting good or lousy customer service or not.


----------



## SteveSFL

Here's my update. I found a reconsideration line phone number (888-221-6262) and called it. I told the english-speaking guy about the problem and he put me on hold for about a minute and came back and thanked me for making him aware of the problem and said he hadn't heard about it before. He said that he reviewed my application and everything is fine and he approved me with a $10K limit for the World Card.

He said that my initial online application had been declined (because of the glitch) and that I'd still be receiving the denial letter but to just disregard it.

He said that the second online application I made (the one that showed pending) was flagged by the computer to be ignored because it was a duplicate. He said I'd probably receive a letter about that one too, which I could also ignore.

He apologized for the issue and said I'd receive a welcome packet followed by the new card in 7-10 days.

My other half had also applied online twice (1st denied, 2nd pending), so the reconsideration line was going to get a second call this afternoon about that one.

But I just checked the online application status (google Bank of America application status) and the online app that was originally showing denied is now showing approved. (The second one shows pending).

Perhaps BOA decided that they should go back and look at all those denied applications from the weekend.


----------



## Bruce-C

Dovecote said:


> Before we apply I have a couple of questions that hopefully I can get some guidance on. My wife currently has a BOA Travel Rewards Signature Visa. This is a card she inherited after BOA pulled out of the AGR agreement a few years ago. Would she be able to cancel her existing BOA card and replace it with the new BOA AGR card? If that can be done would her credit score take a ding for canceling the one card.


She should apply for the new card on her merits and not cancel her existing BoA card.

Your total credit card charge limits contribute to your credit worthiness (in the eyes of Equifax, etc.). So, if she cancels an existing card, her available credit limit would be diminished, making her less creditworthy, so her credit score might drop. Go figure!! I would put the old card (like I will with the Chase replacement AGR card) in a safe with the rest of the cards I no longer use, but are still active.


----------



## blondninja

My denied application from Friday night now reflects as approved. Card should be received in 7 to 10 days.


----------



## CHamilton

blondninja said:


> My denied application from Friday night now reflects as approved. Card should be received in 7 to 10 days


Same here.


----------



## jis

Well, that was interesting. After a brief chat with the fraud department they approved my originally denied application for double the credit line of what I have with Chase AGR.

The bit about fraud department could be revealing. It is possible that by mistake all the applications on day one got routed to the fraud department.  and they have been carefully digging them out of their and approving the ones with no problem today.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Well, that was interesting. After a brief chat with the fraud department they approved my originally denied application for double the credit line of what I had with Chase AGR.
> 
> The bit about fraud department could be revealing. It is possible that by mistake all the applications on day one got routed to the fraud department.  and they have been carefully digging them out of their and approving the ones with no problem today.


Maybe the fact that a flood of applications from people that ride trains set off the fraud alarm since its well known that no-one rides Trains anymore??!!!


----------



## Rail Freak

blondninja said:


> My denied application from Friday night now reflects as approved. Card should be received in 7 to 10 days.


Where did you get that information? Did you call back?


----------



## jis

First check _*Bank of America Application Status Center*_ to see the current status of your application. Very likely it will already show approved. If it still shows pending or denied then call *888-221-6262*. That is the Reconsideration Department. Explain to them what happened and they will be able to take care of it for you.


----------



## stephenjinskeep

SteveSTX said:


> Here's my update. I found a reconsideration line phone number (888-221-6262) and called it. I told the english-speaking guy about the problem and he put me on hold for about a minute and came back and thanked me for making him aware of the problem and said he hadn't heard about it before. He said that he reviewed my application and everything is fine and he approved me with a $10K limit for the World Card.
> 
> He said that my initial online application had been declined (because of the glitch) and that I'd still be receiving the denial letter but to just disregard it.
> 
> He said that the second online application I made (the one that showed pending) was flagged by the computer to be ignored because it was a duplicate. He said I'd probably receive a letter about that one too, which I could also ignore.
> 
> He apologized for the issue and said I'd receive a welcome packet followed by the new card in 7-10 days.
> 
> My other half had also applied online twice (1st denied, 2nd pending), so the reconsideration line was going to get a second call this afternoon about that one.
> 
> But I just checked the online application status (google Bank of America application status) and the online app that was originally showing denied is now showing approved. (The second one shows pending).
> 
> Perhaps BOA decided that they should go back and look at all those denied applications from the weekend.


Thanks for this post and the one with the phone number. I also had my app turned down Saturday and now they have approved it. I told them that this was poor customer service on their part and Amtrak's. Errors do happen but they should have posted it on their web sites and notified people.


----------



## bobg252

SteveSTX said:


> Here's my update. I found a reconsideration line phone number (888-221-6262) and called it. I told the english-speaking guy about the problem and he put me on hold for about a minute and came back and thanked me for making him aware of the problem and said he hadn't heard about it before. He said that he reviewed my application and everything is fine and he approved me with a $10K limit for the World Card.
> 
> He said that my initial online application had been declined (because of the glitch) and that I'd still be receiving the denial letter but to just disregard it.
> 
> He said that the second online application I made (the one that showed pending) was flagged by the computer to be ignored because it was a duplicate. He said I'd probably receive a letter about that one too, which I could also ignore.
> 
> He apologized for the issue and said I'd receive a welcome packet followed by the new card in 7-10 days.
> 
> My other half had also applied online twice (1st denied, 2nd pending), so the reconsideration line was going to get a second call this afternoon about that one.
> 
> But I just checked the online application status (google Bank of America application status) and the online app that was originally showing denied is now showing approved. (The second one shows pending).
> 
> Perhaps BOA decided that they should go back and look at all those denied applications from the weekend.


Thanks Steve! I'm now approved and cards on the way. everyone else still in limbo, this is the number!


----------



## chrsjrcj

chrsjrcj said:


> I applied online and was denied. Called and they said I had insufficient credit history. That's funny because they gave me my first ever credit card. I also have six other cards (including the chase Amtrak card and two Amex cards). I went into the branch and no dice.
> 
> What a joke.


So I did a second application, and again called a credit analyst since my application said pending this time. Spoke to a woman (who was a lot nicer than the gentleman I spoke to for the first app) and said that it was flagged as a duplicate application. I pleaded my case and she decided to go ahead and open my second application for review. Approved with a limit a little less than my Chase card. I have better limits, but I pay it all off anyway.

A lot of work for a credit card (I've only been denied one other time since my first card and didn't bother fighting it), but I like riding trains


----------



## TinCan782

Now that I was approved and my new BofA AGR World MC is on the way got to thinking. I wonder if my monthly Metrolink pass would count as "transportation" and earn 2 points per dollar? Probably not but, would be nice if it did.

Well, its all in the Merchant Category Code (MCC) and I found this document which is looks encouraging on page 10 in the document in the link...

http://125plan.com/ResourceCenter/doc/AD/MerchantCategoryCodes.pdf

I'll see what happens next month when I purchase my monthly pass for November.


----------



## City of Miami

Does anyone know if the fine print excludes buying gift cards as a way to meet the minimum spend if necessary


----------



## Jim G.

Here is the latest "Hot News". I went from denial on World Card to APPROVED on BOTH cards! Still laughin' my a$$ off! Bring 'em on...


----------



## chrsjrcj

Jim G. said:


> Here is the latest "Hot News". I went from denial on World Card to APPROVED on BOTH cards! Still laughin' my a$$ off! Bring 'em on...


If you get two separate accounts, I'd combine the limits and cancel one card...keeping the card with the lower APR.


----------



## abcnews

If you get both cards would they really give you both bonuses?


----------



## jis

Jim G. said:


> Here is the latest "Hot News". I went from denial on World Card to APPROVED on BOTH cards! Still laughin' my a$$ off! Bring 'em on...


Oh, that's what would probably have happened to me too if I had not headed it off at the pass asking them to pick one of the two applications and cancel it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

abcnews said:


> If you get both cards would they really give you both bonuses?


If you do the required spend on each in the first 90 days,they should! The T&Cs

have nothing preventing this!!


----------



## Ind Ben

Went on Quest Rewards site and applied for the new card about 3 hrs ago.


----------



## abcnews

I enrolled with the upgraded card and the $79 fee - it has better points earning potential on travel purchases, and a 20,000 sign on bonus. And I certainly like the yearly companion ticket too. I wonder - If I were to book a roomette (or bedroom) for me and my wife, can we use the free companion ticket for her ticket. In that case, the savings would be substantial on a long distance trip. Even from DC to Chicago on the Capital Limited, it would be worth about $100 or so. I just wonder if it works with a roomette/bedroom itinerary, or if it is only valid on coach travel.


----------



## PaulM

jis said:


> DA we are talking customer experience about getting a credit card approved and what the quality of service provided to the customers of credit cards is like.


Well I for one am not impressed with the service provided to potential customers trying to get the card. First there was the reported glitch that rejected everyone. I waited until it was fixed, and then got rejected without a reason and with only the promise of a letter as consolation. I called the number listed on BoA's website and got the bum's rush. Today I called (888-221-6262, the secret number posted on Flyertalk, and was approved after a short hold.

Now I only hope I don't have to battle for every point and perk, like you have to do with shopping portal points and points from a certain hotel partner, and like you used to had to do with Amtrak travel before the advent of eTicketing.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I totally agree with you Paul!

As I said in my previous post, is this any way to run a Railroad, er Bank?

If we have to call in constantly to try to rectify errors and omissions, BOA should change the name of the Customer Service Dept. to the Customer Torture Dept.

And I heard a rumor( unconfirmed) that New Management is being rushed in to handle this Cluster Flub: Mr. W.C. Fields, Mr. Groucho Marx and Mr. Ronald McDonald!


----------



## me_little_me

Wow! Got turned down during the glitch period. Thanks to people here, I just called the second number. Told the guy I had been turned down and he looked it up.

I had a freeze on (I had suspected it was the problem but Chase gave me the card with it on). I offered to get it removed temporarily but he said he would try Experian. No luck. Freeze there. Then he said he would try something - wasn't clear but whatever he did, he came back and approved it. He said I had an amazing credit score so I asked him what it was.

He said 822! Eat your heart out folks.


----------



## Bob Dylan

That's a pretty sweet Score alright! I think mine must have been in Single Digits when I got the initial Computer turndown or something???


----------



## oregon pioneer

Must be something in the air. I got mine too (just a Platinum, we don't travel enough to justify the fee for the extra perks). Now we'll wait till we spend the $1,000 on mine, before we apply for Hubby's.

There are some 90-day periods where we don't charge $2,000 between us, LOL, so we are going to tackle one at a time.


----------



## Eris

I went ahead and called, too- transferred to the fraud department (probably because of multiple attempts to apply online?), gave various pieces of Information (like the approximate date and amount of my last payment on my other BofA credit card, and the name of my home phone company), got approved (and cancelled the duplicate application). He didn't offer and I didn't ask what credit limit I got. Actually, I also didn't ask which card it was, since I'd applied for both.

Discover estimates my credit score to be in the 820's as well.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I wonder if the computer thought it was being spammed/attacked/whatever with all the applications that started coming in early on Saturday. Especially since trickling emails had not been sent out yet (I still haven't gotten my email). Sounds like, from another poster here or on FB, that all of the denied applications went to the Fraud dept. for review.


----------



## CHamilton

I figured out why BofA was rejecting everybody. They mistook the numbers of our favorite trains for our FICO scores. Which explains why Acela riders got favorable treatment....


----------



## AmtrakBlue

CHamilton said:


> I figured out why BofA was rejecting everybody. They mistook the numbers of our favorite trains for our FICO scores. Which explains why Acela riders got favorable treatment....


:lol:


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Maybe it is me, but boasting about one's FICO score online seems like asking for trouble to me. 

That said, using Charlie's criteria, I'm pretty sure I'd get rejected as my favorite trains are either 1 or 2, and that is in Canadian, which is worth less than the US dollar these days. Okay FICO and US v. Canadian dollars are not related but why let that ruin a good laugh? :giggle:

Could we call this the BOA 'constrictor' effect? :help:


----------



## Eris

My FICO is high because I used to make a lot of money and had a lot of credit cards and high credit limits, and then I had no income and maxed out the cards and didn't always pay on time and had a terrible, terrible credit rating, and then I sold my house, paid off all the credit cards, separated from my partner, and stopped buying things I couldn't pay for. Turns out, a couple years of that and *bam!*, high credit score (actually, I got really solid at paying minimums on time every time, for the last few years of being otherwise broke... that helped a lot- when the balances got paid off all at once, the score jumped immediately). I don't recommend the being poor thing, or the maxing credit cards thing (fun fact- the companies start chasing your balance with your limit... $9,500 balance, $10,000 limit? pay down $1000... $8500 balance whoops, they dropped your limit to $8550), or the separating thing (unless that's where your "buying things you can't pay for" comes from...), but definitely recommend "don't buy things you can't pay for" as a quality tactic. Oh, and then actually pay for those things. Not sure if this paragraph is asking for trouble...

Meanwhile, I am pleased that I'm likely to get my new AGR card in time for a trip that will eat a lot of that bonus spend requirement.


----------



## Bob Dylan

CHamilton said:


> I figured out why BofA was rejecting everybody. They mistook the numbers of our favorite trains for our FICO scores. Which explains why Acela riders got favorable treatment....


Good one Charlie! Post of the day!!


----------



## Dan O

Approved today! Yay! Will need to call when I get the two cards to have my son's name on another (third) card as he pays for much of the gas and groceries. Well he is the one that gets them while I do the actual paying.

Dan


----------



## Just-Thinking-51

You think that all these problems were due to the release happening on the weekend. One BofA employee failure to click "Activated" on a new card program. AGR published the link, to a non-active program, and ever application goes straight to the fraud bin. A simple weekend screw up, with the Monday morning crew banging there heads on there desk, when they find the mess. The best Monday morning EVER!!!!


----------



## me_little_me

Eris said:


> My FICO is high because I used to make a lot of money and had a lot of credit cards and high credit limits, and then I had no income and maxed out the cards and didn't always pay on time and had a terrible, terrible credit rating, and then I sold my house, paid off all the credit cards, separated from my partner, and stopped buying things I couldn't pay for. Turns out, a couple years of that and *bam!*, high credit score (actually, I got really solid at paying minimums on time every time, for the last few years of being otherwise broke... that helped a lot- when the balances got paid off all at once, the score jumped immediately). I don't recommend the being poor thing, or the maxing credit cards thing (fun fact- the companies start chasing your balance with your limit... $9,500 balance, $10,000 limit? pay down $1000... $8500 balance whoops, they dropped your limit to $8550), or the separating thing (unless that's where your "buying things you can't pay for" comes from...), but definitely recommend "don't buy things you can't pay for" as a quality tactic. Oh, and then actually pay for those things. Not sure if this paragraph is asking for trouble...
> 
> Meanwhile, I am pleased that I'm likely to get my new AGR card in time for a trip that will eat a lot of that bonus spend requirement.


Our experience is quite the opposite. No mortgage any more. 4 credit cards (separate ones from Chase to get the points, and two combined ones from another bank (one Visa and one MC), no other loans for years. No other credit cards. No debts. Everything paid off in full every month for well over 40 years. Paid cash for both cars. Buying a new car only when one of the old one dies or is killed (totaled).

Retired, living on SS (half of monthly income) and withdrawals from IRA (the other half). Live modestly, taking trips but always looking for deals.

Charged everything to a card that paid us 1% until we found AGR cards so we charge everything to them leaving the other cards virtually idle and squeezed out the point value in Chase. Getting the World card for me as long as the cost is covered multiple times over by the perks (initial points and continuing companion ticket) with the platinum card for her. Will drop Chase as soon as new card comes.


----------



## TraneMan

I got approve, the credit limit is less then Chase. but that's ok with me.


----------



## TXhawk

Have a lock on credit reports because Federal Office of Management & Budget (OMB) got hacked and millions of Federal employees and retirees are at risk. Talked with BofA, said I would need to unlock credit reports ($50 to $150 outlay). Instead, had spouse go through Amtrak Guest Rewards site and apply. Got immediate approval for the World AGR card with a companion AGR card for me.


----------



## keelhauled

I applied and was approved quickly. But I thought it odd how anticlimactic the approval was...they didn't even email a confirmation. Also, seeing as I just barely created an AGR account, is the credit card automatically linked to the account based on name, or do I have to do that myself somehow?


----------



## TinCan782

keelhauled said:


> I applied and was approved quickly. But I thought it odd how anticlimactic the approval was...they didn't even email a confirmation. Also, seeing as I just barely created an AGR account, is the credit card automatically linked to the account based on name, or do I have to do that myself somehow?


You should have provided your AGR number on the credit card application...the very first line I believe.

Your credit card will be linked to your AGR account.

My current Chase AGR World card has my AGR number right on the credit card...don't know yet what BofA will do.


----------



## Dovecote

Bruce-C said:


> Dovecote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before we apply I have a couple of questions that hopefully I can get some guidance on. My wife currently has a BOA Travel Rewards Signature Visa. This is a card she inherited after BOA pulled out of the AGR agreement a few years ago. Would she be able to cancel her existing BOA card and replace it with the new BOA AGR card? If that can be done would her credit score take a ding for canceling the one card.
> 
> 
> 
> She should apply for the new card on her merits and not cancel her existing BoA card.
> 
> Your total credit card charge limits contribute to your credit worthiness (in the eyes of Equifax, etc.). So, if she cancels an existing card, her available credit limit would be diminished, making her less creditworthy, so her credit score might drop. Go figure!! I would put the old card (like I will with the Chase replacement AGR card) in a safe with the rest of the cards I no longer use, but are still active.
Click to expand...

Thanks Bruce for your input. My wife was approved for the World Card. This was done online and approved very quickly. I will wait to apply until she makes the 1k dollar accumulative purchase.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Congrats to everyone finally getting approved by the gang that can't shoot straight!

Just got an interesting canned E-mail from BOA informing me that my application was approved on 9/12/15,( I didn't apply until today 9/14) after being informed on-line thay I was declined as of 9/13, then that it was changed to pending, and then I was told on the phone that I was approved as of 9/13/15 and would receive my New Card in 7-10 Business Days and a Welcome Package in 10-14 Days.????????

One would think that they would be sent out together @ the same time, but I don't understand corporate operations so what do I know?

Does Groucho know what the Keystone Kops are doing in the next office and does the Big Boss,W.C. Fields, know anything? (Shakes head!)

As the Late and Great Vince Lombardi used to yell from the sidelines: " What the hell is going on out there??!!!!"


----------



## keelhauled

FrensicPic said:


> keelhauled said:
> 
> 
> 
> I applied and was approved quickly. But I thought it odd how anticlimactic the approval was...they didn't even email a confirmation. Also, seeing as I just barely created an AGR account, is the credit card automatically linked to the account based on name, or do I have to do that myself somehow?
> 
> 
> 
> You should have provided your AGR number on the credit card application...the very first line I believe. Your credit card will be linked to your AGR account.
> 
> My current Chase AGR World card has my AGR number right on the credit card...don't know yet what BofA will do.
Click to expand...

Hmmm. I don't remember doing that, but perhaps it automatically happened since I followed the link from the AGR site where I was logged in. I think I'll choose to believe that for now and see if a card shows up in seven to ten days. I'm not in a particular hurry.


----------



## Aaron

Paul Dow said:


> One thing to look out for with BoA cards is the two cycle interest calculation.
> 
> If you pay in full each month, there is no interest charge on purchases.
> 
> If you don't pay in full one month, interest acrues for past, and new purchases.
> 
> If you pay in full the following month, there is still no grace period for interest. You pay interest on the daily balance until they posted the payment, plus on new purchases.
> 
> The new purchase grace period returns on the next month if you continue to pay in full.


Two cycle interest calculation has been illegal in the US since the CARD Act of 2009.


----------



## chrsjrcj

My Amtrak card now shows up when I log into my Bank of America account.


----------



## jis

I guess I will get to create a Bank of America account when my AGR Card finally shows up


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

I just called the 866 automated number to check on the status of my app (REJECTED First Round) and after mashing in some numbers, the voice quickly said CONGRATULATIONS........ This is for the $79 card. Took all of a minute to get this done


----------



## willem

FrensicPic said:


> Now that I was approved and my new BofA AGR World MC is on the way got to thinking. I wonder if my monthly Metrolink pass would count as "transportation" and earn 2 points per dollar? Probably not but, would be nice if it did.


On a recent trip, I met a woman who sang praises of the Chase Sapphire Preferred card. She said that her commuting and parking expenses both counted as transportation. If it's all based on the Merchant Category Code, it sounds like you have a good chance.


----------



## Eris

http://thepointsguy.com/2015/03/how-credit-card-issuers-classify-travel-and-dining-purchases/

Talks about how each bank classifies travel- BofA is detailed and extensive (and includes "Transportation-Suburban and Local Commuter Passenger, including Ferries (MCC 4111)").


----------



## TinCan782

Eris said:


> http://thepointsguy.com/2015/03/how-credit-card-issuers-classify-travel-and-dining-purchases/
> 
> Talks about how each bank classifies travel- BofA is detailed and extensive (and includes "Transportation-Suburban and Local Commuter Passenger, including Ferries (MCC 4111)").


Thanks for the link...that is pretty detailed. If BofA is using the same for their new AGR card, looks like my commute will be covered.


----------



## chrsjrcj

Eris said:


> http://thepointsguy.com/2015/03/how-credit-card-issuers-classify-travel-and-dining-purchases/
> 
> Talks about how each bank classifies travel- BofA is detailed and extensive (and includes "Transportation-Suburban and Local Commuter Passenger, including Ferries (MCC 4111)").


Good link and good to know fortune tellers are included (Amusement Parks, Carnivals, Circuses, Fortune Tellers (MCC 7996))!!


----------



## zephyr17

I applied on Monday, and it pended but then it was approved. I like the 2 points for other travel thing, was going to book a Canadian trip in March before the end of this month before my Chase Amtrak card stops earning points, but now I am going to wait until the BofA card shows up and get double points. Same with the Amtrak portion of the trip (Cascades and Maple Leaf) for the triple points.


----------



## siberianmo

_*Put this in the For What It is Worth Dept. as of Sep 15th: *_

_*I was able to get approved for BOA's Amtrak Guest Rewards MasterCard in 12 minutes - start to finish.*_

_*Began on the Guest Rewards site - clicked the card I wanted - entered the required info - done!*_

_*Perhaps some of that elapsed time has to do with having BOA accounts - who knows? - the process was *_

_*painless and for me, the "limit" is above what I had with Chase. *_

_*Looks like a good deal for us'uns who rack up points wherever and whenever we can.*_

_*My Chase card will become history at the end of this month along with the shipment of their Freedom *_

_*Signature card. No thanx.*_

*The attached foto was taken through the rear vestibule window of my bedroom car aboard train 422 from LAX to STL.*

*The title? Somewhere near the Arizona/New Mexico border . . . *

*Later . . .*


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice pix, hope the trip on #422 was a good one?!

And Congrats! I think lots of us will be deep sizing the Chase Freedom VISA when it shows up. I already have the Sapphire Prefered and Chase will NOT let you decline the replacement Card! (Waste of time and money but they won't miss any meals!)


----------



## Ryan

Mine is going to stick around for the 5x bonus categories, that's an easy stack of points to accumulate each year.


----------



## reppin_the_847

Just applied for the Amtrak Guest Rewards Platinum MasterCard almost certainly expecting a denial. Lo & behold got an approval with a 5K limit. And I believe that my credit score is a bit mediocre at the moment (used to be higher pre-recession, then I recovered a bit, but I'm still working my way back to where I was). I'm truly shocked. Glad we're getting on this before the feds decide to raise the interest rate and/or we fall into another recession! This will certainly help me out in my continued travels via Amtrak. Since I'm not located in the NEC and only visit there occasionally, I did not think the World MasterCard along with its annual $79 fee was worth it for me.

As for the Chase card, I'm not sure what exactly I'm going to do with it just yet. I kinda wish I could convert it into a Sapphire card instead of a Freedom card. But Freedom's an okay card, not the worst, but certainly not that useful for travel. Like others said, you can get some decent cash back during their category promo's.


----------



## neutralist

and for someone that already have a Chase SP and Freedom, the new card is probably useless. Can't get the new card yet as going to do a mortgage app soon.


----------



## TinCan782

Now that I got approved for the new credit card yesterday, the welcome stuff has posted on my AGR account today.


----------



## CHamilton

FrensicPic said:


> Now that I got approved for the new credit card yesterday, the welcome stuff has posted on my AGR account today.


Mine did too. And the card is showing in my BofA account.


----------



## siberianmo

_*For: jimhudson*_

_*The trip aboard #422 was an absolute joy - great crew in the dining car and sleeper. Sent Kudo's to Amtrak; hope the employees get the feedback.*_

_*As for Chase, I had posted a bit of info regarding that Freedom Card some pages back and was told that if one cancels their Guest Rewards M/Card on Sep 30th, *_

_*the Freedom card will not be sent. Odd - but that is what I was told. At any rate, if Chase wishes to spend the time, energy and money to ship me a card that is *_

_*going directly into my shredder - knock themselves out!*_

_*More on #422: Always enjoy traveling through the Great State of Texas. We had a very nice and long stop in Austin - lots of travelers boarding and in fact one group supposedly *_

_*filled up a coach. With my sleeper car at the end of the consist - which I always appreciate! - the foto opportunities added to the fun of it all. *_

_*Seems that the only sleepers routinely at the rear for western runs are with #421/422 and #727/828 (Texas Eagle/Sunset Ltd & Empire Bldr, Portland section).*_

_*Yeah I know, off topic - a bit!*_

_*Foto is from our Austin stop on a beautiful Sunday morning . . . *_

_*Cheers from Missouri!*_


----------



## Bob Dylan

Nice pic and trip! What are those tall buildings in the background, what City is that? LOL

As for Chase, I was told that I couldn't opt out of the replacement Freedom VISA for the AGR MC!

Another example of the left hand not knowing what the right hand is doing! I'll cancel mine once I receive it since three Cards are enough for a poor retired person. We'll see!


----------



## oregon pioneer

Thanks to all who posted that the new BoA card was showing up on their online account list. I already have one other BoA card, so I checked, saw my new card, and immediately signed up for "paperless" (postal mail delivery out here in the toolies takes an extra day each way, so I prefer electronic business). I know it is probably too late to avoid getting some "intro" paper, but at least by the time my first bill comes in October, it will come to my email inbox.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

My BoA Reward Coupons are already in my AGR account but I am confused by what is meant by Full Fare on the Companion Coupon. Does that simply mean whatever the current low bucket before any AAA, etc discounts or is it Full Pull Unrestricted High Bucket?


----------



## jis

Well, I got the additional companion and upgrades appear in my AGR account. Which probably means that there is a very high likelihood that the card will appear in a week or two too. Which is all good news. Now to go and find a thousand dollars worth of charges to bag the bonus.


----------



## Bob Dylan

jis said:


> Well, I got the additional companion and upgrades appear in my AGR account. Which probably means that there is a very high likelihood that the card will appear in a week or two too. Which is all good news. Now to go and find a thousand dollars worth of charges to bag the bonus.


Just spend a couple of Days @ Mickey's World, problem solved! LOL


----------



## jis

jimhudson said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I got the additional companion and upgrades appear in my AGR account. Which probably means that there is a very high likelihood that the card will appear in a week or two too. Which is all good news. Now to go and find a thousand dollars worth of charges to bag the bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> Just spend a couple of Days @ Mickey's World, problem solved! LOL
Click to expand...

I was thinking of doing a points run to Tahiti  . More seriously, I do have several things to still pay for in the way of advanced purchase for tickets etc. for my Thanksgiving trip to the UK and the January trip to India which I can take care of in the next 90 days and which may get me pretty close. Unfortunately I had to buy the Britrail Pass by today to get the one additional free day deal which ended yesterday.


----------



## chrsjrcj

I don't see any agr rewards in my account (I did get the annual fee World card). Wondering if I put my agr number in my application which will be another phone call....doh.


----------



## Jim G.

chrsjrcj....Spend the $1000.00 in3 months first, then come the points.


----------



## chrsjrcj

Jim G. said:


> chrsjrcj....Spend the $1000.00 in3 months first, then come the points.


Others said they already see the coupons in their agr account?


----------



## zephyr17

chrsjrcj said:


> Jim G. said:
> 
> 
> 
> chrsjrcj....Spend the $1000.00 in3 months first, then come the points.
> 
> 
> 
> Others said they already see the coupons in their agr account?
Click to expand...

I have the 2 coupons, but not the points. They'll come later after I spend $$.


----------



## fairviewroad

OlympianHiawatha said:


> My BoA Reward Coupons are already in my AGR account but I am confused by what is meant by Full Fare on the Companion Coupon. Does that simply mean whatever the current low bucket before any AAA, etc discounts or is it Full Pull Unrestricted High Bucket?


On FT it was stated by the AGR representative that it is not neccesary to purchase a "Flexible" rate (i.e. unrestricted high bucket) fare to use the companion coupon. But he was not clear whether the coupon could be used for a "Saver" fare or simply for a "Value" fare.

Is it possible to do a dummy booking to find out? And report back here? I am on the fence about applying for the Fee card versus the non-AF card.


----------



## TinCan782

One area of discussion within this thread has been discussion of credit scores due to inquiries, new credit cards ,etc. (Not a major concern for me).

I did receive a notification last night from the "identity protection" service I subscribe to that *Experian* reported an inquiry by Bank of America into my credit (I was approved Monday morning via the website).

I have not (yet) noticed any such activity by Chase, nor do I expect any, as my current World AGR card is replaced by a Freedom card.


----------



## Bruce-C

Just got my welcome letter on my BoA Platinum card. I felt good until I read the fine print!!! Bonus points will not post for *8-12 weeks* after your qualifying purchases. There goes my '16 summer trip on the old zone system!!!

*You will qualify for 12,000 bonus points if you use your new credit card account to make any combination of Purchase transactions totaling at least $1,000 (exclusive of any fees, returns and adjustments) that post to your account within 90 days of the account open date. Limit one (1) bonus points offer per new account. This one-time promotion is limited to new customers opening an account in response to this offer. Other advertised promotional bonus points offers can vary from this promotion and may not be substituted. Allow 8 - 12 weeks from qualifying for the bonus points to post to your Amtrak Guest Rewards account. The value of this reward may constitute taxable income to you. You may be issued an Internal Revenue Service Form 1099 (or other appropriate form) that reflects the value of such reward. Please consult your tax advisor, as neither we, nor our affiliates, provide tax advice. The bonus points do not count toward Select, Select Plus or Select Executive status.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Bruce-C said:


> Just got my welcome letter on my BoA Platinum card. I felt good until I read the fine print!!! Bonus points will not post for *8-12 weeks* after your qualifying purchases. There goes my '16 summer trip on the old zone system!!!
> 
> *You will qualify for 12,000 bonus points if you use your new credit card account to make any combination of Purchase transactions totaling at least $1,000 (exclusive of any fees, returns and adjustments) that post to your account within 90 days of the account open date. Limit one (1) bonus points offer per new account. This one-time promotion is limited to new customers opening an account in response to this offer. Other advertised promotional bonus points offers can vary from this promotion and may not be substituted. Allow 8 - 12 weeks from qualifying for the bonus points to post to your Amtrak Guest Rewards account. The value of this reward may constitute taxable income to you. You may be issued an Internal Revenue Service Form 1099 (or other appropriate form) that reflects the value of such reward. Please consult your tax advisor, as neither we, nor our affiliates, provide tax advice. The bonus points do not count toward Select, Select Plus or Select Executive status.


Well, spend the $1000 on the first month & they should post before Jan 24th.


----------



## Bruce-C

Yea, right!!


----------



## chrsjrcj

In my experience with the Chase card, my signup bonus posted as soon as the statement I reached the spending requirement posted. We'll see how it is with BoA.


----------



## Ryan

Chase quotes 6-8 weeks, but posts quickly. I'd expect the same to be true with BoA.


----------



## Carolina Special

Does the 90 day clock for getting the bonus start when you're approved for the card, or when the card is activated, or is it based on the billing cycle?


----------



## Ryan

The documentation says "account open date". I would guess that's when the card is issued.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

From the perspective of the bank the account open date is probably the date when you're approved. If you're trying to squeeze everything in before the AGR program changes then you should try calling BOA immediately after you're approved and ask if they can expedite the card to you via overnight or two day shipping.


----------



## tonys96

Amazing. After all the castigating from some here about " gaming the system", here we are already getting folks trying to get the bonus points and use them under old AGR rules, isn't that " gaming the system"?

Or is " gaming the system" only what the other guy or gal does?


----------



## Devil's Advocate

To me "gaming the system" was all about the members who ticketed impossible to justify circle trips bouncing all around the country just to end up a few hundred miles from where they started. Those loopholes were removed years ago and I have no problem with that. Unfortunately that era seemed to create an adversarial situation between Amtrak and their customers that lives on to this very day. In some ways it seems like Amtrak games us when they reduce services for already ticketed trips, or dumps folks onto a generic bus, or requires us to beg for a supervisor just to receive what the rules claim is on offer.


----------



## uz1

It is well documented that you will earn points to September 30 with the Chase card. A Freedom card will then arrive. I was told by Chase that the Freedom card would arrive in November and the Chase AGR MC number would still be active until then. This information is helpful to know when trying to figure out when / how to switch auto-pay programs over to a new card number.

Has anyone else heard that the Chase AGR MC number will be good until November? I've seen conflicting answers, but are those speculation or from being told that by a Chase representative.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I would say the old # would be good till you activate the new number. But that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## jis

AmtrakBlue said:


> I would say the old # would be good till you activate the new number. But that's just a guess on my part.


That is my understanding too, based on a conversation with a Chase agent.

But from Oct 1, spend on that card will be credited to Freedom Card algorithm driven cash backs, and not as AGR points.


----------



## Bruce-C

tonys96 said:


> Amazing. After all the castigating from some here about " gaming the system", here we are already getting folks trying to get the bonus points and use them under old AGR rules, isn't that " gaming the system"?
> 
> Or is " gaming the system" only what the other guy or gal does?


The use of AGR points are under the zone system until 1/2416. It makes no difference if these points are accumulated through Chase or BoA. My points will be awarded by BoA starting on my next billing cycle. If I were able to receive the bonus points(and it appears not) and make an awards purchase before 1/24/16, I would and I would save points too!

If this is "gaming the system" put me at the top of your list of evil gamers.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

The ones I consider "gamers" are the ones who will call about any LITTLE problem they had in a trip so they can get a voucher. And these same people telling others to do the same.

Then they complain about Amtrak's bean counter's nickel & diming.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

AmtrakBlue said:


> The ones I consider "gamers" are the ones who will call about any LITTLE problem they had in a trip so they can get a voucher. And these same people telling others to do the same.
> 
> Then they complain about Amtrak's bean counter's nickel & diming.


To me gaming implies that one side is abusing the system in a way that was never intended or anticipated by the other side. It's entirely up to Amtrak to award a voucher or not. They should have all the necessary information to fact check complaints if they so desired. If it makes you feel any better I have never called requesting a voucher and have never been offered one. That being said when other people complain here on AU I often suggest that they call to request a voucher. That way when Amtrak runs the next voucher report they can see where the current trouble spots are and hopefully do something to correct them. Personally I wish that Amtrak was a bit more proactive about improving LD services but until then requesting a voucher is unlikely to cause them much harm while directing their attention where it can do the most good.


----------



## D.P. Roberts

Bruce-C said:


> tonys96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing. After all the castigating from some here about " gaming the system", here we are already getting folks trying to get the bonus points and use them under old AGR rules, isn't that " gaming the system"?
> 
> Or is " gaming the system" only what the other guy or gal does?
> 
> 
> 
> The use of AGR points are under the zone system until 1/2416. It makes no difference if these points are accumulated through Chase or BoA. My points will be awarded by BoA starting on my next billing cycle. If I were able to receive the bonus points(and it appears not) and make an awards purchase before 1/24/16, I would and I would save points too!
> 
> If this is "gaming the system" put me at the top of your list of evil gamers.
Click to expand...

From Amtrak's perspective, the switch from Chase to BoA may be related to AGR 2.0. From a customer's perspective, I agree with Bruce - I'm simply maximizing the points I have & will earn before they get devalued. I have no control over which bank Amtrak chooses, or when they change the AGR program - I'm just choosing to spend as little as possible on the trips I'd like to take. Saving money isn't gaming the system.

On one hand, I agree with AmtrakBlue's assessment that "gaming the system" means taking advantage of loopholes and such. I might even expand it to include "people who travel for the sole purpose of earning or maximizing points, rather than actual transportation."

That may be a little harsh, as lots of people take trains (or planes, if they're weird) for the sole purpose of enjoying the journey, rather than simply getting from point A to point B. However, if Amtrak needs to justify its existence as a transportation system (rather than simply being fun), I could see why they would focus AGR on travel that looks more transportation than pleasure.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Guilty as charged! I'm one of those "Gamers" that used the system and it only cost me a few thousand dollars since I can only ride one a day or three time a week LD Trains/!

Good thing most of my LD trips Cost three or four times what a FC Acela ticket does,and 10-12 times a Biz

Class ticket on a Corridor train.

This way I won't bankrupt Amtrak because they don't have to give me Bonus Points!

All those "Free" points and trips were really great!

Sarcasm intended!!


----------



## tonys96

I find it amusing to see folks use the rules and policies that are in place themselves and find it perfectly legit, while, at the same time, castigating others who use the rules that are in place as " gaming the system".


----------



## Bex

It's my understanding that Acela makes money for Amtrak while LD trips lose money for Amtrak. If so is that because the sleepers aren't full or is it the case that even if all trains were booked all the time, they wouldn't make money? Honest question, I have no idea.

Not that this has so much to do with the question of gaming the system, but it may have something to do with the rules about bonus points.



jimhudson said:


> Guilty as charged! I'm one of those "Gamers" that used the system and it only cost me a few thousand dollars since I can only ride one a day or three time a week LD Trains/!
> 
> Good thing most of my LD trips Cost three or four times what a FC Acela ticket does,and 10-12 times a Biz
> Class ticket on a Corridor train.
> 
> This way I won't bankrupt Amtrak because they don't have to give me Bonus Points!
> 
> All those "Free" points and trips were really great!
> 
> Sarcasm intended!!


----------



## me_little_me

chrsjrcj said:


> Eris said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://thepointsguy.com/2015/03/how-credit-card-issuers-classify-travel-and-dining-purchases/
> 
> Talks about how each bank classifies travel- BofA is detailed and extensive (and includes "Transportation-Suburban and Local Commuter Passenger, including Ferries (MCC 4111)").
> 
> 
> 
> Good link and good to know fortune tellers are included (Amusement Parks, Carnivals, Circuses, Fortune Tellers (MCC 7996))!!
Click to expand...

My copy says it includes stagecoaches, hot air balloons, surreys, renting a horse from the OK Corral, rowboats, sailing ships and Navy mess charges as well as civialian space trips.



OlympianHiawatha said:


> My BoA Reward Coupons are already in my AGR account but I am confused by what is meant by Full Fare on the Companion Coupon. Does that simply mean whatever the current low bucket before any AAA, etc discounts or is it Full Pull Unrestricted High Bucket?


The one paying for the trip can't get AAA or senior discounts.


----------



## C855B

I just received the monthly AGR statement with the link to the new BofA card. I applied and was approved in relative seconds... for 1/2 the credit limit we had with the Chase card. Whatever. I can pay it off twice a month if I have to.

Like somebody else said, the goal here is to accrue points before the new redemption formula goes into effect. There are two more weeks left to load-up the Chase card. Even with the supposed 8 to 12 weeks fine-print thing with the new card, we have enough "in the bank" where, one way or another, we're getting a round trip bedroom to the West Coast next year on points. After that?... good question.


----------



## dlagrua

Applied today for the Bank of America AGR World Card (on the AGR site) and was approved in 30 seconds. The World Card offered a 20,000 point bonus with a $1000 minimum monthly purchase, 3 points per dollar spent and some other good perks BUT for a $79.00 yearly fee. This card triples our annual point potential but again for a yearly fee.

With the new revenue based system, LD travelers will require more points. Overall it sounds like a very fair deal for shorter trips but a more costly deal for what used to be two and three zone trips. In particular the LSL and Card will require far more points for a sleeper to CUS.


----------



## C855B

dlagrua said:


> ... BUT for a $79.00 yearly fee. This card triples our annual point potential but again for a yearly fee.


That was where I drew the line. We do not have any fee-based cards, so I was disinterested in one to start with. Plus like you said the LD customer (...like us...) doesn't do very well under the new system, so I wasn't going to commit to an annual fee when our ability to actually make use of the points and perks with a "better" card remains a big question mark.


----------



## crescent2

I'm saying no thanks to both cards. Where I live there is only one train within reasonable distance. The new AGR rules require far too many points for the kinds of trips I like to take, except for the occasional daytime trip to NOL. I already have enough points for one more LD trip under the zone rules, with some remaining leftover points.

It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## abcnews

I received the two coupons today - surprised to see them arrive this soon, since I assumed you had to be with the card for 12 months (like my US Air credit card/companion coupon).

Can we use the coupon immediately?


----------



## dlagrua

crescent2 said:


> I'm saying no thanks to both cards. Where I live there is only one train within reasonable distance. The new AGR rules require far too many points for the kinds of trips I like to take, except for the occasional daytime trip to NOL. I already have enough points for one more LD trip under the zone rules, with some remaining leftover points.
> 
> It was fun while it lasted! The Platinum Back of America AGR has no annual fee


The Platinum Bank of America card has no annual fee but with new AGR 2.0 rules, it might take a long time to acrue enough points for what is now considered an extended 2 zone or 3 zone LD trip. The new rules almost forces the rail passenger, who uses the points system to enhance their travel experience, to buy the World card. As a member recently pointed out, AGR 2.0 appears to be skewed towards the corridor passenger. We will need to see how the new system works, but it doesn't appear that the rail passenger will be receiving more.


----------



## crescent2

I'd say skewed toward the corridor passenger, too. It is what it is, and no longer works for me. (No pitchfork intended!)

The emails I've received so far from BOA are pushing the World (fee) card, but it's just not worth it to me. I'm going to pass on both of them.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

abcnews said:


> I received the two coupons today - surprised to see them arrive this soon, since I assumed you had to be with the card for 12 months (like my US Air credit card/companion coupon).
> 
> Can we use the coupon immediately?


YES!  Mine showed up ready to go in my AGR Kitty a few days ago.


----------



## TinCan782

OlympianHiawatha said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received the two coupons today - surprised to see them arrive this soon, since I assumed you had to be with the card for 12 months (like my US Air credit card/companion coupon).
> 
> Can we use the coupon immediately?
> 
> 
> 
> YES!  Mine showed up ready to go in my AGR Kitty a few days ago.
Click to expand...

Yea, applied and approved for the World Card on Monday. By Tuesday the "Welcome Amenities" ... Companion and Upgrade coupons were in my AGR account.


----------



## abcnews

The Companion coupon appears to be valid for the coach portion of a sleeper reservation for two. So if I book a coach ticket and pay the upgrade for a sleeper - the companion voucher should be good for the second rider - right?

It says one way or round trip.


----------



## chrsjrcj

No coupons for me, but I see my AGR World card in my BoA account. Tells me I either A) Put the wrong AGR number down or 2) Put none at all. Doh...now to get my card over to my real AGR account do I contact AGR or BoA? Wish the BoA page would show your account number.


----------



## Eris

abcnews said:


> The Companion coupon appears to be valid for the coach portion of a sleeper reservation for two. So if I book a coach ticket and pay the upgrade for a sleeper - the companion voucher should be good for the second rider - right?


No, it's pretty clear:

_- Offer valid for Coach class travel only. Upgrade to Business class or First class (*excluding sleeping car accommodations*) is available upon full payment of applicable accommodation charges._


----------



## abcnews

I wonder if that means that the free rider can not upgrade to a roomette (as it states - excluding). Say I buy a ticket, and I upgrade to roomette. My wife rides on the free companion ticket, but she can not upgrade to a roomette (her own roomette). But if I already have a roomette (or Bedroom), it may not matter in that case. I'm thinking it means the companion ticket rider can not upgrade to sleeper, but I do wonder.

It's not really a big deal, since either way, it will be used. But I do wonder, if I purchase a coach ticket to Chicago on the Capital Limited, and I upgrade to a bedroom, I would think the free companion rider would be eligible as a second rider in my bedroom - if we were traveling together. I'll find out very soon, I'll be calling to book a RT to Chicago, and hopefully in a Superliner Bedroom with the free companion voucher.


----------



## willem

> The new rules almost forces the rail passenger, who uses the points system to enhance their travel experience, to buy the World card.


I agree that the fee card is probably worth it for many people, but I quibble with the "almost forces" assertion. For someone in the hinterlands, the benefits of the fee card seem to be one extra point per dollar spent on travel and extra tier qualifying points if there is enough spending. I might have missed something, or I might have a different perspective on being almost forced to get the fee card.


----------



## willem

The inability to use a companion coupon in a sleeping compartment makes no sense. Since the companion in the sleeping compartment pays low bucket, the monetary value of the coupon cannot be more in that situation compared to a coach ticket.


----------



## PaulM

Eris said:


> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Companion coupon appears to be valid for the coach portion of a sleeper reservation for two. So if I book a coach ticket and pay the upgrade for a sleeper - the companion voucher should be good for the second rider - right?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty clear:
> 
> _- Offer valid for Coach class travel only. Upgrade to Business class or First class (*excluding sleeping car accommodations*) is available upon full payment of applicable accommodation charges._
Click to expand...

It's certainly not clear to me. The quote appears to be asking about the companion coupon; and your response seems to be talking about the upgrade coupon. We know the upgrade coupon won't upgrade you to a sleeper. But the question is can you use the companion coupon to pay for the the second person's rail fare (AKA coach) and PAY with cash for the sleeper supplement?

It's my understanding that the redemption details are still a military secret. We only know enough to say it isn't as simple and transparent at the initial hype claimed it to be.


----------



## jacorbett70

I saw desks in both NYP and PHL soliciting applications. I applied for and was accepted for the World card.

I found in my old digital archives that BOA was the old or original AGR bank before a switch to Chase in 2007.

Letter from Bank of America in 2001 soliciting my first AGR credit card:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacorbett70/21328668460/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacorbett70/21490493756/

Letter in 2007 telling me BOA and AGR were parting ways:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jacorbett70/20893954194/


----------



## Eris

PaulM said:


> Eris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Companion coupon appears to be valid for the coach portion of a sleeper reservation for two. So if I book a coach ticket and pay the upgrade for a sleeper - the companion voucher should be good for the second rider - right?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's pretty clear:
> 
> _- Offer valid for Coach class travel only. Upgrade to Business class or First class (*excluding sleeping car accommodations*) is available upon full payment of applicable accommodation charges._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's certainly not clear to me. The quote appears to be asking about the companion coupon; and your response seems to be talking about the upgrade coupon. We know the upgrade coupon won't upgrade you to a sleeper. But the question is can you use the companion coupon to pay for the the second person's rail fare (AKA coach) and PAY with cash for the sleeper supplement?
> 
> It's my understanding that the redemption details are still a military secret. We only know enough to say it isn't as simple and transparent at the initial hype claimed it to be.
Click to expand...

No, my quote was for the companion coupon (an upgrade coupon would upgrade without full payment...)- this is from the small print details for my issued coupons available from my AGR account; it doesn't appear to be any different from companion coupons in the past (which I asked about on this thread before deciding which card to apply for- I chose the world card even with this restriction since I do take the Coast Starlight its full distance with my kids, in coach, periodically- $79 (annual fee) to get a roundtrip for my teenager is strong win and 2pts/$ for other-travel will help get enough points for a couple of (low-bucket) roomettes for some of those trips.

It'd be great to be wrong about the companion coupon being able to be used for a second person in a sleeper (essentially as an open-sleeper ticket), and it makes little sense for it NOT to be (if the value of a companion coupon is a coach ticket, and the cost of an open-sleeper ticket is low-bucket-coach), but I'm pretty sure I'm not wrong. :-/


----------



## City of Miami

My status is PENDING......"application is in further review."

Probably very low income, which gets me a lot of perks but I can see why BofA wouldn't like it.


----------



## fairviewroad

jacorbett70 said:


> I found in my old digital archives that BOA was the old or original AGR bank before a switch to Chase in 2007.


Yes, that's correct. In fact, I still carry a BOA "Cash Rewards" card, which is what the previous BOA Amtrak card became when AGR switched its affiliation to Chase. IOW, BOA essentially did what Chase is doing by switching folks to the Chase Freedom card.

The BOA "Cash Rewards" card has generally been my back-up card since I prefer to earn AGR points. I haven't decided for sure yet, but I will probably apply for one of the new BOA/AGR cards and cancel the "Cash Rewards" card, since the Chase Freedom card will essentially fill the role of "back-up" card and I don't see the need to carry two distinct cashback cards.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist

My online status was also "pending, further review". I was a little annoyed as my FICO score is consistently over 800, but I _am _"low income" now, having retired. I lost the link to check back on the application, but when I went into my BOA account, the new card is already listed. I never get fee cards, so I got the platinum. This will be my third AGR card (BOA-Chase-BOA). I hope for some stability in the program going forward.


----------



## Carolina Special

I received a letter from BOA today regarding the new account entitled "Your Credit Score and the Price You Pay for Credit".

The new card did not arrive, unfortunately.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

Carolina Special said:


> I received a letter from BOA today regarding the new account entitled "Your Credit Score and the Price You Pay for Credit".
> 
> The new card did not arrive, unfortunately.


Same here, though it did tease the final 4 numbers of the Account. I want to start cutting over my automatic payments from Chase ASAP.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ditto for me! The sooner the snail mail delivers it the better!


----------



## TinCan782

Got the "letter" today as well. Want the new card "in hand" so I can begin using it beginning Oct 1 after I stop using Chase on September 30. Got a couple of 4-figure purchases to coordinate (for the points) before/after the cut-over.


----------



## jis

I got a letter about a cancelled duplicate application today, which was the second application. The first application was the one that was denied was later approved with an unexpectedly huge line of credit. Nothing on that yet. But the guy had said that I'll first get a bunch of spurious letters which he has no way of stopping.  and then I'll get the card.


----------



## chrsjrcj

Add me to the list. First letter was about my original denied application, second letter was the "Congratulations!" for my second attempt.


----------



## Carolina Special

I received an email from BOA saying my card was mailed on 9/21, please be on the lookout to open and activate, etc.


----------



## blondninja

Me too. Sure took them a long time. I've been checking the mailbox everything day and here it hadn't even been mailed yet!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I received same email saying my card was mailed 9/21. Since this was exactly one week after I applied and was accepted Monday, September 14, for a "new" AGR card, I am believing that it took until yesterday 9/21 before any cards were mailed as they did the set up operations for the new card. Also, I received during the past week two separate hard copy letters affirming my approval. Those letters also included my credit rating so apparently such a check was made to affirm my credit worthiness. Being that I live in Nashville with no direct Amtrak service i only applied for the Platinum no fee card. After earning the bonus, I'll have to weigh whether I want to charge future Amtrak trips to the BofA card or rather charge the Amtrak travel to my American Aadvantage card since my AA card is my main card for all expenditures other than similar travel type cards from Amtrak and hotels. I actually have to fly to connect to an Amtrak train anyway.


----------



## blondninja

Yes, I've received four letters! Two duplicate approval letters, one denial (later reversed ) and then one about a duplicate application that was disregarded.


----------



## TraneMan

I've gotten two credit score letter, and hoping it would be the card!


----------



## jis

Fortunately I am out of town so I have no idea how much BoA has spent on postage to send useless letters to me beyond the one duplicate application letter. I will know more on Friday when I get back.


----------



## City of Miami

The online BofA Application Status Center now tells me my application has been approved (after a 5 day "pending" period) and the card will appear in 7-10 days. Whatever.

The main thing that means to me at the moment is that I don't have to make another redemption before 9/30 in order to insure the 5% rebate to my AGR account.


----------



## CoachSlumber

Is BoA going to reach out to Chase card holders, or do we need to seek the new one out? Seems odd they wouldn't be doing a marketing blitz.


----------



## Carolina Special

So far BOA doesn't seem to be listing Amtrak as an option on their web site listing of all credit cards available. I've found that puzzling.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

CoachSlumber said:


> Is BoA going to reach out to Chase card holders, or do we need to seek the new one out? Seems odd they wouldn't be doing a marketing blitz.


They reached out to at least some of us with an offer for their generic card before the AGR card was available.


----------



## TinCan782

Just go here and apply ..

http://agr.amtrak.com/apply/


----------



## chrsjrcj

Whew. My upgrade and companion coupon finally showing up in my AGR account. I was approved last Monday afternoon. Funny, because I inquired with BoA last night if they can match the AGR number on my Amtrak card to my actual AGR account and they told me I'd have to contact AGR (which I didn't bother with, since I haven't received my card yet).


----------



## tricia

Has anyone actually received a card yet? I've been approved for one myself, and am wondering about whether the card will actually arrive in 7-10 days after approval, as they said it would.


----------



## chrsjrcj

10 business days would be this Friday for those that applied early? The longer they take, the less time we have to make the spending bonus, which is kind of unfair.


----------



## Bex

I was approved 9/12 and just got the email and the coupons in my account today. I'm hoping the card comes before a major purchase I want to make on the 29th which would take care of the majority of the $1000 required spend.


----------



## Carolina Special

The email I got claimed the card was mailed on 9/21 and would arrive in 5-7 business days.

If it was actually mailed on Monday (9/21), then it should arrive this week, perhaps as soon as tomorrow. The full 5-7 business day time frame implies that it would arrive between next Monday (9/28) and Wednesday (9/30). The letter did say to contact the bank if the card doesn't arrive within the 5-7 business days.

I would like to start working on the required spend as well. Although not all at one time, just everyday expenses.


----------



## Slayer Essence

I received my card today! I live in New Jersey, just outside of Philly...so it didn't have to travel that far from DE, but hopefully it can give you guys some indication of progress.

Now...the only thing that remains is the Club Acela pass. I haven't received that yet.


----------



## districtRich

I was lucky I guess, because I was booking an Amtrak trip and there was a link to apply for the card during payment so I used that link. After it was approved online it filled in the credit card info on Amtrak's website and let me book the trip using the new card, and it also gave me the card number, expiration, and CVV code to print out. I've used it to buy stuff from Amazon already


----------



## JayPea

I was on vacation last week and in picking up my mail today I see that apparently I was approved twice: once after calling and, as it looks, one of my previously rejected on-line applications was suddenly approved. So it looks like I now have two World card accounts.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Slayer Essence said:


> I received my card today! I live in New Jersey, just outside of Philly...so it didn't have to travel that far from DE, but hopefully it can give you guys some indication of progress.
> 
> Now...the only thing that remains is the Club Acela pass. I haven't received that yet.


I live within a mile of the BoA site where I believe the cards are processed and I did not get mine yet.


----------



## TinCan782

Bex said:


> I was approved 9/12 and just got the email and the coupons in my account today. I'm hoping the card comes before a major purchase I want to make on the 29th which would take care of the majority of the $1000 required spend.


If you want to get points for your purchase on the *29th (of Sept?)* you better use the Chase card! Or, wait until Oct 1 to use the BofA card.


----------



## Bex

FrensicPic said:


> Bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was approved 9/12 and just got the email and the coupons in my account today. I'm hoping the card comes before a major purchase I want to make on the 29th which would take care of the majority of the $1000 required spend.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get points for your purchase on the *29th (of Sept?)* you better use the Chase card! Or, wait until Oct 1 to use the BofA card.
Click to expand...

I know the Chase card's point earning ends on 9/30, but does the new one not start until 10/1? I assumed it earned points on any purchases from the day it arrives.


----------



## oregon pioneer

Bex said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was approved 9/12 and just got the email and the coupons in my account today. I'm hoping the card comes before a major purchase I want to make on the 29th which would take care of the majority of the $1000 required spend.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get points for your purchase on the *29th (of Sept?)* you better use the Chase card! Or, wait until Oct 1 to use the BofA card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the Chase card's point earning ends on 9/30, but does the new one not start until 10/1? I assumed it earned points on any purchases from the day it arrives.
Click to expand...

Me too, do you have a link for us? Thanks for info.


----------



## TinCan782

oregon pioneer said:


> Bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was approved 9/12 and just got the email and the coupons in my account today. I'm hoping the card comes before a major purchase I want to make on the 29th which would take care of the majority of the $1000 required spend.
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to get points for your purchase on the *29th (of Sept?)* you better use the Chase card! Or, wait until Oct 1 to use the BofA card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know the Chase card's point earning ends on 9/30, but does the new one not start until 10/1? I assumed it earned points on any purchases from the day it arrives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, do you have a link for us? Thanks for info.
Click to expand...

I have NOT seen anything as to when the points earnings begin on the BofA card. I'm *assuming* they begin on 10/1 since chase ends on 9/30. If the Chase card is still good for points through the 30th, I seriously doubt BofA will be awarding points before the first of October. Perhaps that will be made known with whatever material is enclosed with the new card when it arrives. From your post I read that you are hoping to earn points via BofA on the 29th


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Since AGR actually controls the awarding of points, etc and obtained the BofA to issue the cards, I believe once you receive and activate the new card all purchases count toward earning AGR points. Since points are not transferred to AGR until after the actual billing date, it seems to me that all first billing dates will be in month of October if you receive your card before 9/30/15 and thus the points will not be transferred to AGR until after 10/1/15 -- and not a conflict with Chase. Incidentally, the points are awarded by AGR and not the bank. Technically, the bank is simply the processing arm for AGR.


----------



## Bex

Yes, right I am hoping to both get points for my purchase plus count dollars towards the $1000 spend for the 20k bonus. I had assumed that the card was good for those things as soon as it's received. But since I haven't even received it yet, it's all hypothetical, anyway.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I only applied once ( on line) and have received an E-mail and two snail mail letters telling me I was approved, about my Credit Score etc. blah,blah, yada yada!( the last 4 digits of the New BOA Card was in the letters)

Haven't gotten the Card yet, I'm wondering too when it will actually start giving us AGR Points? ( I'm still using the Chase Card until 9/30)

I hope the T&C info will tell us, but if anyone gets the real scoop please let us know!


----------



## TinCan782

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Since AGR actually controls the awarding of points, etc and obtained the BofA to issue the cards, I believe once you receive and activate the new card all purchases count toward earning AGR points. Since points are not transferred to AGR until after the actual billing date, it seems to me that all first billing dates will be in month of October if you receive your card before 9/30/15 and thus the points will not be transferred to AGR until after 10/1/15 -- and not a conflict with Chase. Incidentally, the points are awarded by AGR and not the bank. Technically, the bank is simply the processing arm for AGR.


Your comments seem valid. However picture this. My Chase closing date is on the 25th of the month. I anticipate earning points between the 25 and 30 of September. Those points will not be posted until October 25...well after the first! How that fits with my BofA billing date remains to be seen. Hopefully, we'll have an answer when our cards arrive in several days. Mine (and my wife's) were mailed on the 21st.


----------



## oregon pioneer

I believe that, instead of giving you (the customer) cash-back "rewards" on each purchase (as they do on many of their cards), the issuing banks on this card pay AGR a certain number of cents per dollar on each purchase. AGR then awards you the points, just as they do when you shop the "mall" and the shopping partners give them a set rate cents-on-the-dollar for funneling your business their way. These points have indeed been bought, just as if you had bought them, only they were bought for you by the credit card or shopping partner.

I see no conflict with two banks having contracts to do this that overlap by a few days or a week, regardless of when the actual payment is made. After all, there are hundreds of shopping partners making payment covering the same time period, LOL.


----------



## Eris

Consider the poor consumer who found out about Amtrak and AGR on September 13, 2015- went to buy tickets, was given the opportunity to apply for an AGR MasterCard, issued by BofA, to be able to earn points on *that very purchase*! (Or if not that, then simply applied for this credit card on, say, September 14, with no background information about Chase, or changes, or anything, just happened upon it the 14th... same day many of us applied and were approved).

There is no reason to expect that the BofA terms will have some wonky "But not until October 1!!" about AGR points.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I have $400 worth of repairs being done to my car TODAY. I haven't used my Chase card for a while and I'd like to know if I should use it for this repair. Am I correct that if I use my Chase card the points for the $400 will transfer over to the BOA card?

I have already paid my Chase AGR statement this month.

Sorry, I haven't kept up with this topic. If I did I would know the answer.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Everydaymatters said:


> I have $400 worth of repairs being done to my car TODAY. I haven't used my Chase card for a while and I'd like to know if I should use it for this repair. Am I correct that if I use my Chase card the points for the $400 will transfer over to the BOA card?
> 
> I have already paid my Chase AGR statement this month.
> 
> Sorry, I haven't kept up with this topic. If I did I would know the answer.


Betty, I believe that is incorrect. Any points left over from your Chase AGR Mastercard up to Sept 30 would be transferred to AGR account and not to a BOA account. After Oct 1, Chase supposedly will be providing a Chase Freedom Card as a replacement, but purchases on that card will either gain cash back or points toward Ultimate Rewards. The jury is still out as to whether Chase will maintain a relationship with AGR in Ultimate Rewards. I would assume that any points accumulated in a BOA account would have to come with use of the new BOA card after Oct 1??


----------



## jis

No. Chase will transfer nothing to BoA. You will just get AGR points from Chase until Sept 30 for all charges on the Chase AGR card by that date. After that you'll star getting Freedom money back.

There is apparently no direct relation between Chase and BoA as far as this transition is concerned. I am not even sure that BoA got a list of Chase AGR card holders from Chase. They most likely got a list of AGR members or even AGR card holders from Amtrak.

This is nothing like the transition that Continental did apparently


----------



## Everydaymatters

OK. Thank you. I don't have my BOA card yet, so I'll just go ahead and pay for the car repairs from my checking account. This transition period is a pain. Six months from now we will all be settled into a more comfortable mode. But for now, I find it unsettling and confusing.


----------



## Bex

Everydaymatters said:


> OK. Thank you. I don't have my BOA card yet, so I'll just go ahead and pay for the car repairs from my checking account. This transition period is a pain. Six months from now we will all be settled into a more comfortable mode. But for now, I find it unsettling and confusing.


Just curious why you wouldn't use your Chase card? You'll still get points through 9/30.


----------



## jis

Yeah, I am curious about that myself.


----------



## tricia

Some of the confusion here, for at least some of us, comes from this:

AGR points from using the Chase AGR Mastercard have in the past been posted only once/month, after the billing cycle closes. My billing cycle, for example, closed on Sept. 18, and points from all of the PAYMENTS MADE (not purchases charged) up to that date have now posted to my AGR account.

I'm not clear how Chase/AGR will handle purchases between the end of the most recent billing cycle (9/18 in my case) and the Sept. 30 endpoint for earning AGR points with the old Chase Mastercard. Will I be credited for all of those points whenever I pay Chase for the purchases, regardless of whether that's before Sept. 30? Must I pay before Sept. 30? Or are points for those purchases forfeited, since the billing cycle in which they'll be paid doesn't end until October?

-----------------------------------------

Thanks to the folks who posted that they've already received their new BoA cards! Hope to see mine in the mail shortly.


----------



## Everydaymatters

Yes. What Tricia said.

I hope I can get this figured out before I go to the repair shop - in about 4 minutes.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Has any asked AGRInsider over on FlyerTalk.

I would expect any points (purchases) earned through 9/30 will go to AGR at the time of my Oct statement or maybe even before.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I have to leave now. I'll go ahead and use the Chase card. Hopefully I'll get the points. I hope we can get an answer for anyone else who is in this same type of situation.


----------



## City of Miami

I think you made the right choice, EDM - using the current Chase card up to 9/30.

My monthly points appear on my AGR account at the end of the Chase billing cycle, i.e. BEFORE I've paid the bill. I'd expect your last points to show up Oct 18th.


----------



## Bex

I think when you pay is irrelevant, as some don't pay in full and you get all the points regardless.

What I would guess is the following: Let's say your cycle ends on the 15th of the month. On 10/15 you will get the points for anything you purchase between 9/16 and 9/30. Anything that posts from 10/1 through 10/15 will be on that bill but not get any points.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

FrensicPic said:


> Tennessee Traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since AGR actually controls the awarding of points, etc and obtained the BofA to issue the cards, I believe once you receive and activate the new card all purchases count toward earning AGR points. Since points are not transferred to AGR until after the actual billing date, it seems to me that all first billing dates will be in month of October if you receive your card before 9/30/15 and thus the points will not be transferred to AGR until after 10/1/15 -- and not a conflict with Chase. Incidentally, the points are awarded by AGR and not the bank. Technically, the bank is simply the processing arm for AGR.
> 
> 
> 
> Your comments seem valid. However picture this. My Chase closing date is on the 25th of the month. I anticipate earning points between the 25 and 30 of September. Those points will not be posted until October 25...well after the first! How that fits with my BofA billing date remains to be seen. Hopefully, we'll have an answer when our cards arrive in several days. Mine (and my wife's) were mailed on the 21st.
Click to expand...

I don't see that as a problem. My Chase card closing date and bill was 19th so I will not get another bill until into October and I do have a new charge after the 19th. I don't see this having any effect on the BofA card. They would never be in sync since they are two separate banks. Only true question is how Chase handles on going billing and conversion to a new Chase card number, etc. All of which has no effect or relation to the BofA card. I have already put an over $1,000 January Amtrak trip on hold awaiting arrival of the BofA card and will authorize the charge payments as soon as I receive and activate the BofA card. For me, no questions regarding the BofA card.

It will be interesting how the Chase conversion happens. Chase has already said the conversion would take six to eight weeks before we get the new replacement card and we can continue to use the AGR Chase card until we receive the new numbered card. Just that we will not earn AGR points after 9/30/2015. Personally, I plan to close my Chase card account. I have two other Chase cards for Marriott and Hyatt which I will keep.


----------



## TinCan782

My train of thought in this thread was not the meshing of billing dates (of which I'm not concerned) but rather when exactly BofA starts earning points...seems to me (correct or incorrect) that since Chase stops end of day September 30 BofA would begin on Oct 1 (regardless of when the card is activated... and there would be no overlap of points earnings between cards.

Put another way, the Chase/AGR agreement ends September 30 therefore the BofA/AGR agreement begins Oct 1.

I may be making an incorrect assumption and anyway, it may not matter! I intend to use my Chase card through Sept 30 and and wont begin using my BofA card on Oct 1 (even though I will have had the activated BofA card in my wallet before the change over.

Whew! :help:


----------



## jis

Everydaymatters said:


> I have to leave now. I'll go ahead and use the Chase card. Hopefully I'll get the points. I hope we can get an answer for anyone else who is in this same type of situation.


Chase has explicitly said that you will get the points on any charge upto Sept 30, so you will get them. Stop worrying about how exactly they will do it. If you don't get them by the end of October get on their case and make sure you get them.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I'll be putting my move this weekend on the Chase AGR since I already put the deposit on that card. Unless I have the card before Sat & the moving company explicitly asks me if I want to put it on a different card. I think I'll be able to spend the required amount on the BoA card in time to get the bonus points regardless.


----------



## TXhawk

We receive our BofA AGR cards today. Spoke with BofA card services agent (888) 704-9515 to clarify some issues: The new BofA AGR will begin earning AGR points upon activation and use. The "calendar year" for earning Tier Qualifying Points begin with the activation date. Try them, your experience may vary.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

I received my BoA AGR card today. Already have problem using the card. Hopefully, I tried to use it to soon. After activating and setting up my on-line account information, I called AGR and requested a reservation I had put on hold be processed for payment using my new card. AGR rep said payment did not go through as card was not authorized and no e-ticket could be issued. She suggested I call BofA to verify my card information and why payment was not authorized. I called BofA and they verified that Amtrak had submitted the charge twice and I had two equal $1000+ charges pending already in my account for the Amtrak transaction. I was then transferred to the BofA Authorization area and they assured me the transaction was(or would be) authorized. After calling AGR back they said they could not do anything and suggested that I not request them to put the payment request through a third time since my credit card would be locked out from AGR if disapproved a third time. After calling back BofA, they suggested I let everything process overnight and probably Amtrak would receive the authorization and issue my e-tickets overnight. Since the travel is not until January and the reservation is on hold until October 2, I guess I will just have to hang loose and see if everything processes eventually. Thankfully, I can wait until next week. Hopefully, it is just a case of using the card too soon after activation.


----------



## printman2000

Tennessee Traveler said:


> I received my BoA AGR card today. Already have problem using the card. Hopefully, I tried to use it to soon. After activating and setting up my on-line account information, I called AGR and requested a reservation I had put on hold be processed for payment using my new card. AGR rep said payment did not go through as card was not authorized and no e-ticket could be issued. She suggested I call BofA to verify my card information and why payment was not authorized. I called BofA and they verified that Amtrak had submitted the charge twice and I had two equal $1000+ charges pending already in my account for the Amtrak transaction. I was then transferred to the BofA Authorization area and they assured me the transaction was(or would be) authorized. After calling AGR back they said they could not do anything and suggested that I not request them to put the payment request through a third time since my credit card would be locked out from AGR if disapproved a third time. After calling back BofA, they suggested I let everything process overnight and probably Amtrak would receive the authorization and issue my e-tickets overnight. Since the travel is not until January and the reservation is on hold until October 2, I guess I will just have to hang loose and see if everything processes eventually. Thankfully, I can wait until next week. Hopefully, it is just a case of using the card too soon after activation.


You called AGR to book PAID travel?

Or did you mean you just called Amtrak, not AGR?


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Printman2000, yes, I called AGR to pay for travel that I had AGR put on hold for me. I did not call Amtrak directly. Yes, AGR Select customer service can book both PAID and Rewards travel. To date I have not ever booked any AGR rewards travel since I live in Nashville and only do a few LD sleeper trips each year. Takes quite a while to build up points. I have just now built up to 51,000+ points so I'm hoping to get the 12,000 bonus in time to plan a nice trip later in 2016 using my points before AGR2 arrives.


----------



## Bex

Well, it's all a moot point for me. It didn't arrive today and I'll be away from tomorrow before the mail arrives until Tuesday. I called out of curiosity and it was mailed on 9/21 from Wilmington (I had it sent to my NY address) so will probably arrive tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## printman2000

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Printman2000, yes, I called AGR to pay for travel that I had AGR put on hold for me. I did not call Amtrak directly. Yes, AGR Select customer service can book both PAID and Rewards travel. To date I have not ever booked any AGR rewards travel since I live in Nashville and only do a few LD sleeper trips each year. Takes quite a while to build up points. I have just now built up to 51,000+ points so I'm hoping to get the 12,000 bonus in time to plan a nice trip later in 2016 using my points before AGR2 arrives.


Ah. Did not know that since I have never been select.

So how did you get select if it is hard for you to build up points?


----------



## Ryan

Gaming the system, duh!

(sorry, couldn't not swing at that hanging curve ball)


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Printman, just happened this year due to doing three separate LD sleeper trips plus a few on the Illini/Saluki for day trips from Carbondale, IL which is just over 200 mile drive from Nashville plus I did a rail fanning trip driving to Champaign and Galesburg in Illinois this past April. My points were all from paid travel. Those sleeper trips in Bedroom are expensive. Just so you know, I have been riding Amtrak sleeper LD since the 1970's and only made Amtrak Select twice in all that time. Just happened that I did LD trips on the CONO and Zephyr New Orleans to Emeryville in January and May/June and did a couple Illini/Saluki trips in April. The May/June trip mostly in Bedrooms was NO to Glenwood Springs, Glenwood Springs to Emeryville, and then Emeryville back to Denver. I have also purchased paid on my Chase AGR MC for two LD trips in 2016 which helped add up to the needed points to be Select. By the way if you would like to see photos from my May/June trip New Orleans to Glenwood Spring to Emeryville and back to Denver check out my photo galleries here:

Amtrak Adventure May 2015.

Feel free to check out all my photo galleries and I invite you to sign up for my travel blog if you find that interesting. Sign up links are on the Photo Galleries website.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Me thinks the post office has already started forwarding my mail even though I told them (via the website) to start doing that next week. Maybe it will be in my new mailbox tomorrow when I sign the lease and get my keys.


----------



## Dog Rancher

Wife and I both got denied by BA. So we both applied and got Chase Sapphire cards instead and will use the Sapphire card on our travels to burn up the 180,000 Chase AGR points we accumulated over the past 18 months. So BA can suck it.


----------



## City of Miami

This morning I received an email from AGR (not BofA) saying my new cc is on the way.

I applied through the AGR link = maybe that explains it.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Dog Rancher said:


> Wife and I both got denied by BA. So we both applied and got Chase Sapphire cards instead and will use the Sapphire card on our travels to burn up the 180,000 Chase AGR points we accumulated over the past 18 months. So BA can suck it.


More Comedy from the Marx Brothers @_BOA! The Chase Sapphire Select requires excellent Credit to get, so BOA's crack Credit Card Department really missed the boat on this! ( and many others! )

Guess they're so busy sending out duplicate contradictory E-mail and canned letters to new Customers ? Is this any way to run a Railroad, er Bank?


----------



## printman2000

jimhudson said:


> Dog Rancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wife and I both got denied by BA. So we both applied and got Chase Sapphire cards instead and will use the Sapphire card on our travels to burn up the 180,000 Chase AGR points we accumulated over the past 18 months. So BA can suck it.
> 
> 
> 
> More Comedy from the Marx Brothers @_BOA! The Chase Sapphire Select requires excellent Credit to get, so BOA's crack Credit Card Department really missed the boat on this! ( and many others! )
Click to expand...

Dog Rancher may be speaking about the Preferred card, but did not use the word Preferred. Chase also offers a Sapphire card (without the Preferred) that is not as hard to get. Could be that card.


----------



## Dog Rancher

It was the $95 a year Sapphire Preferred card (free for the first year). I'm starting to travel a lot more for my business and it looked like a more full-featured offering. I know BA doesn't give a **** but I put all my business expenses on the Chase AGR card. Probably between $7k and $12k per month depending on the month.

The good news is we have enough miles to do the LSL to the EB, the CZ, SC, and the SL to the CS. Then that will probably do it for us and Amtrak. Sad.


----------



## StanJazz

If you do your spend before Chase drops Ultimate Rewards transfers to AGR you could transfer $40,000+ points to AGR. It is unknown how long the transfer option will last.


----------



## Dog Rancher

StanJazz said:


> If you do your spend before Chase drops Ultimate Rewards transfers to AGR you could transfer $40,000+ points to AGR. It is unknown how long the transfer option will last.


Just to be clear, we could earn points on the Sapphire card and transfer them to AGR? And while it may end someday, it's still an option?

Edit: I see what you're saying about the 40,000 points. I forgot we get that bonus after the $4,000 spend in the first 3 months. I always have a flurry of business spending at the beginning of a quarter so the $4k will take me about 3 minutes.


----------



## printman2000

Dog Rancher said:


> Just to be clear, we could earn points on the Sapphire card and transfer them to AGR? And while it may end someday, it's still an option?


Yes, That is correct. It is also what I currently do.


----------



## Dog Rancher

printman2000 said:


> Dog Rancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, we could earn points on the Sapphire card and transfer them to AGR? And while it may end someday, it's still an option?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, That is correct. It is also what I currently do.
Click to expand...

Thank you for that heads up.


----------



## Dog Rancher

printman2000 said:


> Dog Rancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, we could earn points on the Sapphire card and transfer them to AGR? And while it may end someday, it's still an option?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, That is correct. It is also what I currently do.
Click to expand...

Are there any other tips you can pass along? I do most of my business travel on UA and DL.


----------



## printman2000

Dog Rancher said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog Rancher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, we could earn points on the Sapphire card and transfer them to AGR? And while it may end someday, it's still an option?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, That is correct. It is also what I currently do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are there any other tips you can pass along? I do most of my business travel on UA and DL.
Click to expand...

I put everything I can on my Sapphire Preferred card and pay it off monthly. I have earned enough points to pay for our sleeper trips the past two years and have enough for two or three future trips.

Just check with everything you pay and see if they accept credit cards.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

That's minor league advice. :lol:

Step up to rookie status in the majors with Sapphire Preferred, Ink Plus, and Freedom all tied to the same Ultimate Rewards account. Be sure to tie these cards to secondary earning options like MileagePlus Dining for a free doubled-dip.


----------



## Ryan

^^^ What he said. I'm finally achieving the trifecta the easy way with the AGR -> Freedom conversion.

Your UR points will also transfer into UA for your business travel and a bunch of hotel partners as well.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Update: After receiving and activating my card Thursday I called AGR to pay for tickets "on hold". The card was denied stating Verification Code did not match code on file with the bank. After several phone calls to BofA with them assuring me the verification code I read off back of card was correct and seeing on line that I had two pending payments to Amtrak for the same amount, Amtrak when I called this morning again said my payment was denied for using wrong verification code. After another call with BofA I finally called AGR and this time(fourth try) the payment processed. Never had this problem with any other credit card and last AGR rep says he was baffled but thankfully when he entered the payment of this fourth try all went through without a hiccup.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

I wonder how many times Amtrak and BOA will charge you for the same booking! 

...but think of the points! 

 :giggle:


----------



## The Davy Crockett

DA or Ryan,

Would you please elaborate on Freedom?

Edit: As in the new Chase CC being forced on holders of the Case AGR Card? And are the points worth it compared to the BOA card? (which I've not applied for either) (Okay, I can be slow, like 50 & 51)

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan

Chase Freedom offers Ultimate Rewards points that the Ink and Sapphire Preferred offer.

Those points can be transferred to all of the travel partners (Amtrak (for now, at least), UA, WN, BA, Bunch of Hotels, etc) if you have a Chase Sapphire Preferred card.

Freedom is nice because it has 5x bonus categories every quarter. One of them last quarter was gas stations, so buy gas on that card for the quarter and get 5 points/$. This coming quarter Amazon is one, so I'll earn 5p/$ on a bunch of Christmas shopping.


----------



## The Davy Crockett

Thanks Ryan! :hi:


----------



## jis

Now for hilarious but otherwise harmless mistake at the Chase end. I noticed that they had assigned a new card number for the Chase Freedom Visa Card, so I called to verify when I would receive it. I got an incredibly confused agent. She mistook a replacement card that was sent to me in August for the sending of the Visa Card. When I mentioned several times that what I had received was a replacement Mastercard, and I don't believe Chase sent me a Visa card in August, she refused to believe me. She said that she is canceling that card as lost, a card that was never sent mind you, and she is sending me a new card with a different number which I should get in five days. Go figure!

Who am I to question bureaucracy and get in trouble. I was informed that I can continue to use the current card that I have and it will accrue Freedom Card points, until the new card arrives. At that point I should start using the new card and destroy the old card.


----------



## Bob Dylan

She ( Mae West) talked to her Supervisor( WC Fields) and when you dared to question her, they called in the Manager ( Groucho Marx)who told her what to do and to say to you!

The night shift is the Three Stooges Supervised by Laurel and Hardy!


----------



## jis

I called again to see what is going on after I found that all my Amtrak related cards had been canceled. The agent could not figure out what happened. He brought on a lady from Security who finally figured out what happened and said we will need a Supervisor to fix this. So onto the Supervisor....

She agreed that this was ridiculous, and she fixed the whole mess. I will have my Freedom Visa by Tuesday, and my temporary Freedom Mastercard a.k.a ex-Chase AGR Mastercard will continue to work until I get the new card. I am now a satisfied customer.


----------



## printman2000

Anyone else use text alerts on their new BoA card? I have all my Chase cards setup to text me anytime a charge happens. Works great. So far with BoA, it does not text me until the transaction moves from Pending to a final charge. I am hating that and wondering if it is by design or an error.


----------



## TraneMan

printman2000 said:


> Anyone else use text alerts on their new BoA card? I have all my Chase cards setup to text me anytime a charge happens. Works great. So far with BoA, it does not text me until the transaction moves from Pending to a final charge. I am hating that and wondering if it is by design or an error.


I was looking for that too, I can't find it.. :-( Just email.


----------



## NW cannonball

Possible BOA has problems overall just now? I got a replacement card (not amtrak-related) yesterday but BOA online register-new-card-site has no clue.

Suggest wait a day or three -- the techies will figure it out


----------



## TinCan782

TraneMan said:


> printman2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else use text alerts on their new BoA card? I have all my Chase cards setup to text me anytime a charge happens. Works great. So far with BoA, it does not text me until the transaction moves from Pending to a final charge. I am hating that and wondering if it is by design or an error.
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for that too, I can't find it.. :-( Just email.
Click to expand...

I couldn't find the text alerts on the mobile app...had to log in to the regular website to enable text alerts.


----------



## printman2000

I called and talked to someone on Monday and they said to give it a couple of days. Now a week later and still not working. Only getting alerts WAY after the fact. Guess I will have to call. Was just wondering if it was just me or if that is the way they do it.


----------



## DoB

TXhawk said:


> The "calendar year" for earning Tier Qualifying Points begin with the activation date.


Meaning that the "calendar year" actually runs from anniversary date to anniversary date, or does it reset every year on January 1 despite 2015 being a short year for the program?


----------



## jis

Tier qualification is something that AGR does, and not the credit card issuing bank. BOA will just report the TQPs earned as and when they are earned, to AGR. BOA of course has no way of knowing what TQP is earned by Amtrak travel. BOA's TQP accumulation beging with the registration date with BOA most likely, given the way they seem to operate. For AGR the TQP accumulation datet usually runs from the first day of calendar year or the AGR registration date if that is later than the first day of the calendar year.to the last day of a calendar year.


----------



## DoB

jis said:


> Tier qualification is something that AGR does, and not the credit card issuing bank. BOA will just report the TQPs earned as and when they are earned, to AGR. BOA of course has no way of knowing what TQP is earned by Amtrak travel. BOA's TQP accumulation beging with the registration date with BOA most likely, given the way they seem to operate. For AGR the TQP accumulation datet usually runs from the first day of calendar year or the AGR registration date if that is later than the first day of the calendar year.to the last day of a calendar year.


Sorry, I probably snipped too much from the quotation. I know how AGR tier qualification does. My question is whether the year for the BoA TQP benefit runs from January 1 to December 31 (which means there's a bit of a rush to charge $20k by the end of the year for those who want to maximize the benefit) or from anniversary date to anniversary date (which opens up interesting tier qualification options).


----------



## diesteldorf

DoB said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tier qualification is something that AGR does, and not the credit card issuing bank. BOA will just report the TQPs earned as and when they are earned, to AGR. BOA of course has no way of knowing what TQP is earned by Amtrak travel. BOA's TQP accumulation beging with the registration date with BOA most likely, given the way they seem to operate. For AGR the TQP accumulation datet usually runs from the first day of calendar year or the AGR registration date if that is later than the first day of the calendar year.to the last day of a calendar year.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I probably snipped too much from the quotation. I know how AGR tier qualification does. My question is whether the year for the BoA TQP benefit runs from January 1 to December 31 (which means there's a bit of a rush to charge $20k by the end of the year for those who want to maximize the benefit) or from anniversary date to anniversary date (which opens up interesting tier qualification options).
Click to expand...

I took this directly from the Amtrak website when I clicked to look at the benefits of the World Card:

http://www.amtrak.com/earn-free-travel-amtrak-guest-rewards-credit-cards

Earn 1,000 Tier Qualifying Points (TQPs) toward earning status each time your eligible spending reaches $5,000 in a calendar year, up to 4,000 TQPs per year.

It refers to "calendar year" and AGR status is also earned based on calendar year from January 1st to December 31. Even purchasing AGR points was based on calendar year as well, with people able to buy points in December and then in January.

If you charge $20,000 between now and December 31st, you should have 4000 TQP for 2015. In January, you could charge another $20,000 and have 4000 points for 2016.

What isn't exactly clear is what would happen if you had $3800 worth of charges as of December 31st. Would you need to just charge $1200 in January to earn 1000 TQPs for 2016, or $5000 in new charges?


----------



## me_little_me

printman2000 said:


> I called and talked to someone on Monday and they said to give it a couple of days. Now a week later and still not working. Only getting alerts WAY after the fact. Guess I will have to call. Was just wondering if it was just me or if that is the way they do it.


They like sending my alerts in the middle of the night.


----------



## printman2000

The alert for online/phone charges happens as soon as a charge is done. The other one seems to wait till it moves from pending to a charge. I miss Chase.


----------



## Slayer Essence

Has anyone received their Club Acela pass in the mail?


----------



## TinCan782

Got my first BofA CC statement today AND, the first batch of points posted to AGR from BofA World Card


----------



## yarrow

FrensicPic said:


> Got my first BofA CC statement today AND, the first batch of points posted to AGR from BofA World Card


got mine also plus the 20k bonus as we put the $1000 on the card. happy with b of a so far


----------



## Eris

Double points for our weekend hotel stay (plus single points for everything else) posted. Didn't quite hit $1000, so will have to wait until next month.


----------



## City of Miami

My card was waiting for me when I returned from my SAS-CVS trip. The accompanying literature says there are 'certain' exclusions for purchases that provide bonus points, particularly for the 12K bonus. These exclusions include paypal purchases [yikes!!!!] and any 'merchant' that does not have a suitable code. This is creepy news.....there was never any such problem with Chase. If Medicare doesn't have an acceptable code for premium payment I likely will not make the minimum spend in 90 days. Sucks.


----------



## jis

Yup. I just got credited the 20k bonus as I managed to squeak in the $1000 just a day before the billing date.


----------



## Bigval109

I recently received my new boa credit card. I paid the $79 for the card with the 20,000 bonus points plus I used it to pay for my LD Amtrak trip with came to a bit over$1000 . So if my math is correct I should windup with a total of 23,000 + points .


----------



## Bob Dylan

The $79 Fee doesn't count as spend or IINM qualify for AGR Points!??


----------



## Ontherighttrack

Hello. The BOA card has been nightmare for me so far. I have a question that no one at BOA has been able to help me with (spent over 2 hours on the phone). With the Chase Amtrak card, it was super easy to go online with Chase and set it up to automatically pay my credit balance each month from my checking account. I pay my bill in full each month, and it was so nice to never worry about missing a payment. It was all done automatically.

I've tried unsuccessfully to explain this feature to BOA. It's as if they've never heard of such a concept. I was finally told that I have to wait for a "bill" to generate in their bill pay system and then I have to login each month and *manually *tell their system to pay the bill on a certain date. This means I have to worry about remembering to go in and initiate that bill pay each month which is not the worry-free system I loved about Chase.

Has anyone found away to set up automatic payments of BOA balances without having to login each month and initiate it manually?


----------



## Nomad

I called BofA yesterday and had no problem setting up my auto pay from my checking account, which is with Chase. It is set to automatically pay the total amount due on the due date. It took maybe 5 minutes to follow the online prompts with the customer service rep on the line.


----------



## Ontherighttrack

Nomad said:


> I called BofA yesterday and had no problem setting up my auto pay from my checking account, which is with Chase. It is set to automatically pay the total amount due on the due date. It took maybe 5 minutes to follow the online prompts with the customer service rep on the line.


And you don't have to do that each month for each bill? That is what they have told me.


----------



## Bob Dylan

You got a bad agent! As we say about Amtrak and AGR, call BOA back and you should be able to handle this in a few minutes, No problema!


----------



## Ontherighttrack

Bob Dylan said:


> You got a bad agent! As we say about Amtrak and AGR, call BOA back and you should be able to handle this in a few minutes, No problema!


Yes, I've had several bad agents! Well, you all gave me the courage to call them again. The 2nd agent I was transferred to understood what I was trying to do and I found the place to set it up! In case anyone else has this problem: you go to the Bill Pay Tab and choose Automatic/Recurring Payments. Then you click on the weirdly named "e-Bill Initiated". Don't click on "Recurring Payment". That's where the other reps were taking me and explaining how what I wanted to do was impossible.

"e-Bill Initiated" takes you to a page where you can choose to pay minimum payment, balance, amount due, or statement balance.

Thanks to all who replied to help me. Maybe things will get better from here on.


----------



## willem

I wonder if this feature is difficult to find, and the customer service representatives untrained on it, because using it prevents late payments and thus prevents a chance to enhance the bottom line.


----------



## pennyk

Has anyone received their points from their second BoA statement? My statement closes on the 7th of the month. I received the proper amount of points on October 8th for the statement closing October 7th, however, I have yet to receive my points from my November 7th statement. I phoned BoA customer service and they transferred me to their "redemption" department. It turns out that they transferred me to Amtrak Guest Rewards. Of course AGR could not help me with my problem, but suggested to wait a couple more days and phone BoA back if the points have not posted, which I will do.


----------



## TinCan782

pennyk said:


> Has anyone received their points from their second BoA statement? My statement closes on the 7th of the month. I received the proper amount of points on October 8th for the statement closing October 7th, however, I have yet to receive my points from my November 7th statement. I phoned BoA customer service and they transferred me to their "redemption" department. It turns out that they transferred me to Amtrak Guest Rewards. Of course AGR could not help me with my problem, but suggested to wait a couple more days and phone BoA back if the points have not posted, which I will do.


Same here...got October on the 8th but, still waiting for Nov 8 (should also include the 20k bonus)

EDIT: Just remembered I requested a change in closing date so maybe that it what is going on with mine. Wasn't expecting it to happen this quick based on my chat with BofA when I did this!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Ditto for me Penny! October was posted on 10/08, nothing so far for Nov. closing.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

FrensicPic said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone received their points from their second BoA statement? My statement closes on the 7th of the month. I received the proper amount of points on October 8th for the statement closing October 7th, however, I have yet to receive my points from my November 7th statement. I phoned BoA customer service and they transferred me to their "redemption" department. It turns out that they transferred me to Amtrak Guest Rewards. Of course AGR could not help me with my problem, but suggested to wait a couple more days and phone BoA back if the points have not posted, which I will do.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here...got October on the 8th but, still waiting for Nov 8 (should also include the 20k bonus)
Click to expand...

Same for me - waiting for both the spending points & the 20k bonus points. My statement also closed on the 7th.


----------



## Dovecote

pennyk said:


> Has anyone received their points from their second BoA statement? My statement closes on the 7th of the month. I received the proper amount of points on October 8th for the statement closing October 7th, however, I have yet to receive my points from my November 7th statement. I phoned BoA customer service and they transferred me to their "redemption" department. It turns out that they transferred me to Amtrak Guest Rewards. Of course AGR could not help me with my problem, but suggested to wait a couple more days and phone BoA back if the points have not posted, which I will do.


Add me to the list of still waiting!


----------



## Eris

Likewise. My points (20,000 promotion, plus purchase points) appear on the PDF of the Nov 7 statement, but they do not yet appear on amtrakguestrewards.com.


----------



## CHamilton

Eris said:


> Likewise. My points (20,000 promotion, plus purchase points) appear on the PDF of the Nov 7 statement, but they do not yet appear on amtrakguestrewards.com.


Same here. And the last leg of my trip to the Gathering (CHI-SEA) has not yet shown up on AGR as well. So AGR seems to be having delays unlike what we're used to.

EDIT: After a call to AGR, CHI-SEA has posted. "Congrats, you've earned Select Executive Status for 2016."


----------



## jis

OTOH, my KIS - TPA - KIS trip two days back has already shown up on AGR.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Also waiting with end of statement on the 7th but nothing transferred as of today 10th. Was interesting that the first bill in October, points posted nearly same day. Perhaps the bonus 20,000 points has been a problem for the old computer whizzes at BOA 

Also finally received the points for the Autumn Express train ride. My LSL rides posted two days after I took them but waited a while for the AXP points. All's Well That Ends Well.. (I think someone famous said that   )


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

20,000 plus Points on the 7 NOV Statement but nothing yet in the Kitty. And last month's Points posted PROMPTLY!


----------



## yarrow

same here. closing date of the 7th and no points posted yet


----------



## BALtoNYPtraveler

I think you will see your points soon. I remember that I had my first statement closing date on a Friday and it was several days later that I saw the points show up in my AGR. I think it had to do with a weekend throwing a wrench into the works.


----------



## chrsjrcj

The first statement was slow for me with points posting. Still waiting on mine for the statement that closed on the 7th. According to my statement I should also be receiving my 20k bonus in addition to a bonus for hotel stays.


----------



## pennyk

Update: my points from my BoA November 7th statement posted this afternoon (11/12/15).


----------



## Railroad Bill

pennyk said:


> Update: my points from my BoA November 7th statement posted this afternoon (11/12/15).


Ditto here. Posted today. Thursday Nov 12. Time to start making plans for our next trip..


----------



## JayPea

Got mine too. Including TWO 20,000 point bonuses since BofA approved me twice and I actually have two accounts.


----------



## City of Miami

Got my November AGR statement email and NO POINTS from either Chase or BofA!  :help:

Chase still owes me the points for most of September....from the 13th [end of previous billing cycle] to the 30th. Their October statement showed NO POINTS.

Edit: OK, I checked the AGR website and the BofA points for October have posted accurately. But what about the ones from Chase? Do I have any recourse now?


----------



## AC4400

Just got my BoA AGR points this morning ......


----------



## OlympianHiawatha

AC4400 said:


> Just got my BoA AGR points this morning ......


HUZZAH! I just checked and my Kitty got fed as well


----------



## tim49424

My mom got her points (including sign up bonus) yesterday and her BOA statement today. It's all good.


----------



## TinCan782

My wife got her points (including the 20k) yesterday 11/12. I have to wait a couple of weeks because I changed my billing date.


----------



## Bob Dylan

My points posted yesterday (11/12) including the WAS-BAL Acela trip from the Gathering and the WAS-NYP Red-eye trip after the Gathering.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler

Points for my World MasterCard and 20,000 points bonus posted today 11/13. Billing date was 11/9. Since I have already booked a two zone trip for April Seattle to New Orleans via CS, CZ, and CONO, I'm saving my current balance to use in AGR2. I much prefer to have stopovers which will be more bookable in AGR 2 plus I like to plan my trips based on Amsnag lowest prices which I can do when I include stopovers in my itineraries.


----------



## cindylou

Ok, sorry, but I've tried to read thru all 34 pages of this thread, and my brain has turned to fuzz. We have received and activated the new Chase Freedom Visa. I mistakenly (I think??) believed that using this card would earn me AGR points like my old AGR MasterCard did. Now today I get an email from AGR offering me either the AGR World Card or Platinum card.

Do I understand correctly that if I stick with the Chase Freedom, I can maybe (temporarily or forever) turn the Ultimate Rewards points into Amtrak points? Or do I need to apply for the World or Platinum AGR card to continue to get AGR points?

Apologize if this has been answered a million times already!

Cindy


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I can't answer the Ultimate Rewards question, but to continue earning AGR points, you need to apply for the World or Platinum card from Bank of America.


----------



## cindylou

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Dylan

Can't find it, but there has been a post to the effect that as of a certain date in December of this year you no longer will be able to transfer Chase Ultimate Rewards points to AGR!

The BOA World AGR Card has a $79 Annual fee but you get 20,000 Bonus Points when you spend $1,000 in the first 90 days along with other perks. If you travel alot it seems a pretty decent card.

If you dont travel that often the BOA AGR Platinum Card gives you 12,000 Bonus Points with no annual fee upon a $1,000 spend the first 90 days, so it also seems like a fair deal!


----------



## cindylou

Yes, thanks, we opted for the Platinum card, which seems to meet our needs better. Just applied and was approved within a minute or two. Only gripe is the credit limit...might call and see if we can get that increased. We are cruising in January, so will for sure spend those $1000 in the first 90 days to get the bonus.

So, how do I go about transferring those Ultimate Reward Points over to AGR points? Can it be done online?


----------



## pennyk

cindylou said:


> So, how do I go about transferring those Ultimate Reward Points over to AGR points? Can it be done online?


If you have a Chase Sapphire Preferred card, you can transfer your UR points to AGR on line (usually). However, recently I needed to phone Chase to transfer my points. I believe the deadline to transfer points is December 7th.


----------



## willem

Correct, Penny, according to Anthony at FlyerTalk in http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/amtrak-guest-rewards/1713077-announcement-regarding-chase-ultimate-rewards.html.

And thanks for the heads-up about possibly needing to make a phone call.

For what it's worth, there has been some chatter about restrictions on transferring Ultimate Rewards points to UR partners. As far as I can tell, as long as the card holder is transferring to his or her own rewards account, there is no problem, but transferring to others' accounts has been restricted.


----------



## NW cannonball

pennyk said:


> cindylou said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how do I go about transferring those Ultimate Reward Points over to AGR points? Can it be done online?
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Chase Sapphire Preferred card, you can transfer your UR points to AGR on line (usually). However, recently I needed to phone Chase to transfer my points. I believe the deadline to transfer points is December 7th.
Click to expand...

Everything I've seen, here, on FT, all notices from Chase -- December 7 is the deadline for transferring points from CSP out to AGR.

If transferring points works for you, that's the deadline.


----------



## Big Green Chauvanist

Not only did I received my 12,000 bonus points last week, but I went ahead and treated myself to a two-zone bedroom trip next May, when the days will be long. The bonus points pushed me over the threshold.


----------



## pennyk

my points from my BOA statement closing 12/7/15 posted today 12/8/15.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

pennyk said:


> my points from my BOA statement closing 12/7/15 posted today 12/8/15.


Just checked and mine did too.


----------



## Railroad Bill

AmtrakBlue said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> my points from my BOA statement closing 12/7/15 posted today 12/8/15.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked and mine did too.
Click to expand...

As did mine today. They seem to be pretty efficient in getting the cc points sent over to AGR in a timely manner.


----------



## NW cannonball

Railroad Bill said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> 
> my points from my BOA statement closing 12/7/15 posted today 12/8/15.
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked and mine did too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As did mine today. They seem to be pretty efficient in getting the cc points sent over to AGR in a timely manner.
Click to expand...

Me too as of 12/8. As prompt as the former Chase AGR did. No worries.


----------



## Slayer Essence

Do we know yet for sure how the 1,000 TQP's after $5,000 spend will work?

I should hit the $5,000 spend sometime in December - but my statement doesn't close until the first week of January.

Does this mean I may not be awarded the TQP depending on if it's a real time award or a statement credit award? - trying to get these to count for 2015


----------



## districtRich

Slayer Essence said:


> Do we know yet for sure how the 1,000 TQP's after $5,000 spend will work?
> 
> I should hit the $5,000 spend sometime in December - but my statement doesn't close until the first week of January.
> 
> Does this mean I may not be awarded the TQP depending on if it's a real time award or a statement credit award? - trying to get these to count for 2015


I reached the 5000 spend late November, but didn't get the 1000 TWP until my statement closed in early December. They were posted with the monthly points posting.


----------



## Carolina Special

I was looking at the online PDF café menu for the NER tonight. Pictured at the bottom, in all its glory, is the Chase Amtrak MasterCard.

Dead, but not forgotten by Amtrak marketing. :giggle:


----------



## TinCan782

Carolina Special said:


> I was looking at the online PDF café menu for the NER tonight. Pictured at the bottom, in all its glory, is the Chase Amtrak MasterCard.
> 
> Dead, but not forgotten by Amtrak marketing. :giggle:


On the NER Cafe Menu, If I'm reading the "code" (1113) right...the date is Nov 2013! Most of the other menus I've seen are dated 05/15.


----------



## Anderson

FrensicPic said:


> Carolina Special said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at the online PDF café menu for the NER tonight. Pictured at the bottom, in all its glory, is the Chase Amtrak MasterCard.
> 
> Dead, but not forgotten by Amtrak marketing. :giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> On the NER Cafe Menu, If I'm reading the "code" (1113) right...the date is Nov 2013! Most of the other menus I've seen are dated 05/15.
Click to expand...

Oh, that's nothing. On the River Runner a year or so back I saw a sign for the Pennsylvanian...with the destination "Chicago" simply marked out with either a marker or taped over.


----------

